# PWI | Pakistan Weapons Industry



## Imran Khan

*Database of Weapon systems made in Pakistan.*

Air Weapons Complex





Airborne systems
&#1575;
Airborne Video Tape Recorder (AVTR) system

Airborne Digital Data Recorder system


Infra-red search and track (IRST) system


GPS navigation system


Mechanical gyro and iFOG-based inertial navigation system (INS

MOHAFIZ counter-measures dispensing system


Laser guidance system for Mk.80 series bombs

Pre-fragmented bomb-250

Mk.83 bomb


Mk.84 bomb

series general purpose bomb tail units


Practice bombs 6 kg, 11 kg


low drag or high drag speed-retarding devices


HAFR-1


HAFR-2 anti-runway


Ra'ad ALCM



Air Defence Automation System (C4I system


Electronic fuses for air-launched weapons


Real-time ACMI system


Voice/Fax/Data encryption system




Srw shoe for mines cleaning ams-604


Multi-Spectral Camouflage Net


Software Development for Mission Critical Systems


Electronic System Design and Production


Prototyping and Production of Specialized Mechanical Assemblies


Mechanical Components Precision Manufacturing


TQM Practices

CAD/CAM Support



Sky Tracker


CAMCOPTER S-100 UAV


Sky Navigator



Bullet-Proof Helmet (Level III A)


Bullet-Proof Jacket



http://www..com/articles/-Air-Launched-Weapons/Air-Weapons-Complex-AWC-Pakistan.html

Air Weapons Complex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Heavy Industries Taxila



Heavy Rebuild Factory M-Series

Heavy Rebuild Factory T-Series

APC Factory

Gun Factory

Tank Factory

Development, Engineering Support And Components Manufacture (DESCOM)

Evaluation, Training And Research Organization (ETRO)

Mechanical Complex

Research And Development (R&D)



Type 69-II - Main battle tank produced under license.



Type 85-IIAP - Main battle tank produced under license.

M113 - Armoured personnel carrier produced under license.

Al-Khalid tanks

Al-Khalid-1

Al-Zarrar


Talha - APC


Al-Hamza - Infantry fighting vehicle


Saad - APC


Sakb - Armoured command vehicle

Maaz - Based on the Talha APC

Mouz - Based on the Talha APC


Al-Hadeed - Armoured recovery vehicle


Al-Qaswa - Armoured logistics vehicle


Mohafiz  armoured security vehicle


155 mm Self-propelled artillery gun

VEHICLE LAUNCHED ASSAULT TRACKWAY


HEAVY MECHANIZED BRIDGE


HIGH PRESSURE AIR COMPRESSOR PLANT

Establishment60 TON SEMI TRAILER




Heavy Industries Taxila - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Khan Research Laboratories








nuclear bombs

AZER MLRS


Ghazab MLRS


303mm A-100 MLRS


anza anti air craft missiles -1-2-3


Baktar-Shikan man-portable anti-tank guided missile (ATGM) system



LAADS radar


Skyguard radar


anti-personnel and anti-tank mines

Laser range-finders


Reactive armour


Digital goniometer

Khan Research Laboratories - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia









Karachi Shipyard



F-22P Zulfiquar class frigate



Jalalat II class missile boat



Larkana class large patrol craft


Agosta 90B class submarine


Cosmos class MG110 mini-submarine


COASTAL TANKER - OIL


P I L O T B O A T


OCEAN GOING TUGS



F A S T A T T A C K C R A F T [ M I S S I L E ]












Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works







National Development Complex




Air-to-air missile


105 mm anti-tank round


Naiza (125 mm anti-tank round)


Starfish naval mine

National Development Complex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



National Engineering and Scientific Commission

Burraq - a unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) armed with laser-guided missiles.



Babur (Hatf VII) - ground, ship and submarine-launched cruise missile





H-4, H-2 - precision-guided glide bombs



MSL Advanced Towed Array Sonar



Naval Training Simulator



Ship-borne display consoles

http://www..com/articles/-Strategic-Weapon-Systems/National-Development-Complex--NDC-Pakistan.html
National Engineering and Scientific Commission - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







Pakistan Aeronautical Complex


MFI-17 Mushshak


MFI-395 Super Mushshak


K-8 Karakorum


JF-17 Thunder






Ubabeel Aerial Drone


Baaz Aerial Drone



SELEX Galileo Falco




AVTRSADV-2001 HUD for air crafts


RWR & IFF SYSTEM



PME CALIBERATION


AVIONICS REPAIRS

AVIONICS PRODUCTION

LOW LEVEL RADAR REPAIR /OVERHAUL


FACILITY FOR AIR BORNE RADAR (FAR)

.:: Pakistan Aeronautical Complex ::.




Pakistan Ordnance Factories

Garments Factory


Aircraft and anti-aircraft ammunition


37 mm HE/T




12.7 x 108 mm



Bomb HE AC 500 lb (250 kg)



155 mm howitzer



105 mm howitzer



120 mm HE M44A2




120 mm smoke WP M44A1



122 mm howitzer HE



122 mm howitzer ILLUMINATING (D30)




130 mm HE



155 mm howitzer HE M 107



155 mm howitzer HE M483 A1-ICM



203 mm howitzer HE M 106





122 mm rocket HE (YARMUK)



QF 25 PDR mk.1/2





60 mm mortar HE



60 mm smoke WP



60 mm illuminating signal



81 mm HE M 57 D A-2



81 mm smoke WP


81 mm illuminating signal



120 mm HE M44A2



120 mm smoke WP M44A


Artillery ammunition propellant


Mortar and rocket ammunition propellant



Small bust




Demolition explosives




Flare (trip-wire) Mk 2/2



Shooting (pencil type)


Demolition charge #16 IN.BeeHive MK



Demolition 1 OZ CE PRIMER



7.62X51mm Ball (NATO)



7.62x 51mm Tracer




7.62x 51mm Link Belted



7.62 x 51mm Blank (Star Crimped)



7.62 x 39mm


9 x19 mm Ball



5.56 x 45mm M-855



5.56 x 45mm M-193



ARGES 84-P2A1



Smoke discharger WP P3 MK1



Target indication grenade


81mm smoke grenade for T-80UD, Al-Khalid and Al-Zarrar tanks





100 mm APFSDS/T



105 mm APFSDS/T L 64 A4



105 mm HE TK P1 A1



105 mm HESH L35A3



125 mm APFSDS/T



125 mm HE




106 mm HEAT M344A3



40 mm HEAT P1 MK1 (RPG-7)




73 mm FSRA HEAT round (SPG-9)




RPG-7AR



RPG-7AP



Anti-tank mine P3 MK




HK G3 - 7.62 mm



G3A3



G3P4



HK MP5 - 9 mm



MP5A2



MP5P3



MP5P4



MP5P5



POF PK-7 - 7.62×39 mm



POF PK-8 - 5.56 mm



POF PK-9 - 9 mm calibre pistol



POF PKL-30 - 7.62×25 mm calibre pistol



POF PK-10



PSR-90 - 7.62 mm calibre sniper rifle



Rheinmetall MG 3 - 7.62 mm



Type 54 - 12.7 mm machine gun



POF Eye is a special-purpose weapon



Pakistan Ordnance Factories








SATUMA





Flamingo - a medium range UAV.




Jasoos II (Bravo +) - a tactical UAV system





Mukhbar - short range UAV system.




Stingray - a mini UAV system.




HST - half scale trainer UAV.




FST - full scale trainer UAV.



Tunder SR (short range)



Tunder LR (long range)



Assault - training system



Shooting Star - high speed drone.



Ground Control Station (GCS)




iHawk - UAV payload, four variants





Gen 1  Pan-tilt-zoom (PTZ) capable, daylight camera system.




Gen 2  PTZ capable daylight camera payload




Gen 3  Improved version of Gen 2, includes gyro-stabilized "Scene & Target locking" system




Gen 4  Upgraded version of Gen 3, includes an infra-red camera


:..Welcome to [SATUMA]..:







Integrated Defence Systems




IDS HUMA I Tactical UAV System



HIJARA - air-delivered anti-tank cluster bomb




Combined Effect Munition (CEM) - air-delivered cluster bomb unit



Infra-red Flare - aircraft counter-measure





Military batteries

HugeDomains.com - IdsPakistan.com is for Sale (Ids Pakistan)








Advanced Engineering Research organization - AERO




General Purpose Steel Bombs 125kg





General Purpose Steel Bombs 250kg





General Purpose Steel Bombs 500kg





General Purpose Steel Bombs 1000kg


PRE-FRAGMENTED BOMBS 125kg



PRE-FRAGMENTED BOMBS 250kg



PRE-FRAGMENTED BOMBS 500kg



PRE-FRAGMENTED BOMBS 1000kg




INCENDIARY PRE-FRAGMENTED BOMBS 125kg





INCENDIARY PRE-FRAGMENTED BOMBS 250kg


INCENDIARY PRE-FRAGMENTED BOMBS 500kg


Anti-Personnel CEM (COMBINED EFFECT MUNITION)



Anti-Armor CEM (COMBINED EFFECT MUNITION)



RPB-1 (Runway Penetration Bomb-1)



CONICAL TAIL UNITS



Ultra Quick Electronic Impact Fuze


AB-100 AN


AB-100 (For Low Drag Bombs).



AB-105 (For Low & High Drag Bombs).



Electronic Proximity Fuze



AB-103 (For Low Drag Bombs).
.
AB-104 (For Low & High Drag Bombs)

).
AB-104 AN (For Low & High Drag Bombs).





AL-788 fuzes



AIR BURST FUZES



PROXIMITY FUZES




AB-104 AN light fuze



AB-100 AN heavy fuze



MOFA-200A (Multi Option Fuze for Artillery


.
Multi Option Fuze for Artillery that incorporates all the features of artillery fuzes.



ACMI (Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation System



MOHAFIZ Counter Measures System is designed and produced for military aircraft and helicopter applications



AVTR SYSTEM (Airborne Video Tape Recorder System)


LISA-4000 AHRS (Attitude & Heading Reference System)


MAPS DISPLAYS


ADI/HIS


MISSION COMPUTER-



-
IMPULSE CARTRIDGE I-28


CARTRIDGE PPLT



CARTRIDGE TD-19PK



M-35 detonator


CUP BOOSTER


ADAPTER BOOSTERS M-148/M-147


AIR SITUATION DISPLAY



RABTA (C4I/ Air Defence Automation System) 

Advanced Engineering Research Organization
Account Suspended





INTEGRATED DYNAMICS


B O R D E R E A G L E M K - I I


UAVS


H O R N E T



HAWK MK-V


VISION UAV



SHADOW UAV



VECTOR UAV



NISHAN MK-II



TORNADO



AP- 2000 uav control system



AP- 5000 UAV CONTROL SYSTEM

&#1575;
IFCS-6000UAV CONTROL SYSTEM



IFCS-7000UAV CONTROL SYSTEM




&#1575;
PORTABLE TELECOMMAND AND CONTROL SYSTEM (P.T.C.S.)





IRGX (Integrated Radio Guidance Transmitter)



FM and COFDM data and video transmission systems




ATPS-1200 Antenna Tracking & Positioning System



ATPS-2000 is a complete vehicle tracking and antenna positioning system




cameras Three models are offered:

GSP-100
GSP- 900
GSP-1200


civil UAV"s
ROVER


EXPLORER


INTEGRATED DYNAMICS :: A Complete UAV Solution Provider




SAMAD RUBBER WORKS (PRIVATE) LIMITED.
makes 4 type of light boats for army navy which carry 4- 6 -8 and 12 solders

R2 - 04 boat

SRW A6 - 35 boat

SRW A10 - 40 boat

SRW A13 - 50


tank models to fooling enemy

LIFE JACKET SRW - II

FLOTATION VEST SRW - IV

:: Samad Rubber Works ::

Institute of Optronics (IOP

night vison googles

an-tvs-55


an-pvs a4


an-pvs5c


an-tvs-4a



East West Infiniti (P) Ltd



ECOM WISPER WATCH unmanned airborne SIGINT system



ECOM ATACS battlefield mapping and precision target locating system.


ECOM COMMAND POST


ROTOS: Remote Optical Threat Observation System.


ECOM SQPS commando personnel electronic map positioning system


ASMAAN: Passive Aerial target tracking System.


Position-in-Air: Aircraft Position Reporting System.


VTEX-2000U: Unmanned Aircraft Data & Video Links.




ECOM VTEX-2000H video and data downlink designed for live transmission
.



ECOM GRC-105 rugged synthesized full coverage VHF-UHF ground-to-air transceiver



ECOM VTEX-2000Hvideo and data downlink designed for live transmission of aerial pictures


ECOM HFA-100 is an HF RF linear amplifier,
&#1548;

RMC-500: Receiver Multicouplers.



UHF 225-500 MHz: Ground Plane & Yagi Antennas.


Microwave 900-3000 MHz: Parabolic, Helical & Yagi Antenna.


AIR-2000: VHF Ground to Air Aviation Transceiver


Automatic Terminal Information Service (ATIS)



ECOM GRC-105 is a rugged series of synthesized full coverage VHF-UHF ground-to-air aviation transceivers


ECOM TOW Vehicle Power Conditioner



ECOM TRAMS system equipment consists of a Transmitter, a receiver


ECOM AC-DC 7K This is a high power AC to DC converter



ECOM ATPS Acquisition Tracking Practice System



MIL/BB-590U: for Radio
PRC-113,
PRC-138 & KY-57

MIL/BB-586U/BB 5598: for Radio PRC-77


LMT-3451: for French Radios 




SC-3000: 60 Watt static solar charger


SC-805: 20 Watt Tactical Solar Military Battery Charger 



AC-DC 7K: Heavy Duty Power Source.


TOY-24 250: Watt Vehicular 12-24 DC-DC voltage converter



ECH-3000 3KW: Solid State Charger



ECH-708 x 2: Tactical / stationary Ni-Cad Charger
military battery packs



HF-90M: HF-90M Ultralight Military Manpack



VHF-90M: Low Band VHF Transceiver





ECOM PDC-2000: Profanity Delay System for live Audio broadcasting



ECOM FM 150: Stereo FM Broadcast Transmitter



ECOM FM 650: Stereo FM Broadcast Transmitter




VHF Broadcast Band Phased Dipole Array Antennas



ECOM Meteorological Data Logger Series



Snowlog 7000



Sonic Tide Gauge 7000



ScadaSAT Thuraya: uses Thuraya Satellite SMS service



ScadaSAT BGAN



ScadaGSM: uses the GSM network



POSITION-IT LOGGER/TRIP RECORDER



Position-It Satellite:



POSITION-IT GSM

.


Position-IT Direct tracker:



traffic cameras




Welcome to East West Infiniti (P) Ltd. "Where Electronic Technology Speaks"







Al-Technique Corporation of Pakistan (ATCOP)

LTS 1 laser threat warner

lazer systems


C4ISR

Army Guide - Al-Technique Corporation of Pakistan (ATCOP)
LTS 1 laser threat warner





 
Global Industrial and Defence Solutions (GIDS )



HUMA-1 Unmanned Aerial Vehicle


UQAB uav P-1 & P-2




COMBINED EFFECT MUNITION


GP Series Steel Bomb (NATO APPLICATIONS)



Pre-fragmented Bombs (NATO applications)


Pre-fragmented Bombs (WARSAW Applications)



RPB-1 RUNWAY PENETRATION BOMB




HUD Combining Glasses


LASER ACTUATED TARGET SYSTEM


Laser Aiming Device



Laser Designator & Ranger (LDR-4)



Laser Designator and Ranger (LDR-3)


Laser Range Finder (AR-3)



LASER THREAT SENSOR (LTS786P)


Automatic Fire Control System - 37 mm Air Defense Gun


(IBMS) C4-1 Air Defence Automation System Air Combat Manuvering Instrumentation System Airborne Video Tape Recorder System Altitude & Heading Reference System Infrared Flares & Dispenser System Electronic Fuses Laser Altimeter AA3
Integrated Battle Field Management System (IBMS)






GIDS/ATCOP Night Observation Device (NOD)




Surveillance System




Types of Batteries

- Nickel - Cadmium Batterie
- Thermal Batteries
- Zinc-Silver Oxide Batteries
- Lithium-Manganes Dioxide Batteries
- Lithium-Thionyl Chloride Batteries
BATTERIES FOR THE ARMY


- BB 4600
- B310
- PRC 77
- PRC 786
- VOH 26
- CR 2032
- CR 2016
BATTERIES FOR THE AIRFORCE


- MT 7
- Aircraft Batteries

Aircraft Trolley Batteries Integrated Fire Control System




Driver's Night Sight (DNS-3)



Periscope for Armoured Vehicles PS-1 (M17)



Digital Goniometer (DGM-1)



Optical Boresighter (OBS-1)



Mobile Field Kitchen



Vehicle Mounted Kitchen




Sim Line Towed Array (SLTA)





Action Speed Tactical Trainer (ASTT)




Submarine Tactical Trainer (SMTT)



Bridge Pilot Simulator



Sea Surge (Air Launched Anti Submarine Weapon)



Marker Man Overboard



NBC Protective Suits




NBC Over-boots




NBC Water Bottle



NBC Haversack



Hand Held Decontamination Apparatus





High Efficiency Advance Decontamination




SMART PCBS





HEPA Filters



Metallic Mine Detector


NON METALLIC MINE DETECTOR




EXPLOSIVE DETECTOR



Speech Security & Encryption Equipment



TEAR GAS SHELLS



Stun Grenades



Ballistic helmets



Digital Signage





::GLOBAL INDUSTRIAL AND DEFENCE SOLUTIONS ::

Reactions: Like Like:
46 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Secret Service

^^^ wow man...i dont know this stuff ...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Windjammer

@Imran, , where possible try to post images of the products, like this one of Pakistan made Night Observation Device and Surveillance System you posted elsewhere. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## My-Analogous

Nice research and work. Keep it up


----------



## nescafe

thanks imran...


----------



## Ababeel

Yarmuk 122mm Rocket:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ababeel

73mm HEAT SPG9 Anti Tank RAAD:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ababeel

POF RPG-7P:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ababeel

Air Burst Anti Personnel Rocket:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ababeel

RAAD ALCM:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ababeel

BABUR LACM:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ababeel

Anti Aircraft Machine Gun 12.7mm, Type 54:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

nice work

now anyone ask me how many product does pak made on its own

i will post this thread link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Great Work Imran, and Great Job Pakistan!!! Love you both!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

guys i cant work much these days please some one colect onfo from these pakistani arms makers sits and paste here

Institute of Industrial Control Systems - IICS
IICS - Defence Products

Marine Systems Limited - MSL
Marine Systems (Pvt) Limited


Scientific Engineering & Technology Services - SETS
IDEX 2011 - Scientific Engineering & Technology Services - SETS


Siddiqsons Limited
:: SIDDIQSONS ::


Xpert Engineering Services - Xpert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

farhan_9909 said:


> nice work
> 
> now anyone ask me how many product does pak made on its own
> 
> i will post this thread link



i made this list for shut them up . BTW need to download images and info as soon as possible from these webs. there webs work six months and then go down . even damn DEPO web has tons of products but its down now a days . and i am proof less. i need help to secure pics and info of products . researchers can do it post all images in defence.pk gallary with name so any time we need we can got them.and info on one thread. believe me guys we produce allot allot allot .but sadly we dont know.i see images of kitchen made for forces and surprise these every product has pic there. aero web was very nice so it was go down now its come back. please help on this issue and collect data just for sake of proud pakistan products. any one help me?


----------



## Imran Khan

COMBINED EFFECT MUNITION

Category : Arial Bombs
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail


Introduction

Area denial of the enemy has always been the requirement of all Air Forces. The Combined Effects Munitions (CEM) combines this area denial effect with anti- armor shape charge effect. This capability allows imprinting multi-dimensional damage to a variety of targets.
Combined Effects Munitions (CEM) consisting of Tactical Munitions Dispenser (TMD) containing Combined Effects Bomblets (CEBs) and Safety and Arming (S&A) device. CEM has multiple target kill capabilities.

Upon impact CEM detonation activates three kill mechanisms:

1. Anti-Personnel
Mild steel bomblet body having a warhead containing 150 steel balls for fragmentation.
2. Anti-Armor
Copper cone based shaped charge for armor penetration.

Operational Features
Upon release from the aircraft, CEM falls away from the launch aircraft to a safe separation distance. Initiation of the nose fuze detonator detonates linear shaped charge that splits the dispenser open along its full length on each side. The Combined Effects Bomblets (CEBs) are dispersed in a stabilized nose down form over the pre-planned coverage area. Ram air causes the vane of S&A to rotate at high rpm (approx.15, 500), which results in arming of CEBs. Upon impact, the detonation wave is transmitted to the booster pellet, which finally explodes the main charge of the CEB.
Physical Features
Weight: 490+10 lbs
Diameter: 13.20 inches
Area: 137inches square
Fin Span (closed): 17.2 inches square
Lug Spacing: 14 inches
Fuze Type: Electronic time based, nose mounted
Fuze Safety Features:

1. Air Sensor to check 220 knots
2. Electro-mechanical system for explosive train alignment

No. of Bomblets: 247
Bomblet Warhead: Anti Armor
Performance Specifications
Launch Speeds: 400-600 KTAS
Launch Altitude: 100 m (level)
Angle of Attack: 0 to 60 Degrees
Operational Temperature Range: -40 deg to +71 deg C
Environmental Qualification: As per MIL-STD-331 and MIL-STD- 801F
Carriage Qualification : Same as MK-20
Shelf Life: 20 Years
Targets: Armored Vehicles








GP Series Steel Bomb (NATO APPLICATIONS)

Category : Arial Bombs
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail


1. General purpose bombs effective against all kinds of targets.
2. Give blast as well as fragmentation effect.
3. Low Drag design with high Length-to-Diameter Ratio.
4. Can be carried on NATO standard suspension systems.
5. Forged from seamless steel tube.
6. Filled with Compo 'B' explosive.
7. Inert filling can be used for training purpose.
8. Can be used in the following configurations:-
1. Low drag configuration : when installed with Conical Fin Assembly
2. High drag configuration: when installed with Retarded Tail Unit.
9. Can be fitted with the following types of fuzes:-
1. Mechanical Nose fuze M-904 or equivalent.
2. Mechanical Tail fuze M-905 or equivalent.
3. Ultra Quick Electronic Impact Nose Fuzes AB-100 (in low drag configuration) and AB-105 (in low or high drag configuration).
4. Electronic Proximity Nose Fuzes AB-103 (in low drag configuration) and AB-104 (in low or high drag configuration).
5. Electronic Long Delay Fuze AB-112.
6. Electrically Timed Fuzes FMU-81/B, FMU-139 A/B.
7. Electronic (Tail) Fuze FMU-54 A/B

GP-80WP (WARSAW APPLICATIONS)
Description

1. Includes Integral E.F.I Cable for interfacing the nose fuze to Russian aircraft pylons
2. General purpose bombs effective against all kinds of targets.
3. Give blast as well as fragmentation effect.
4. Low Drag design with high Length-to-Diameter Ratio.
5. Can be carried on WARSAW standard suspension systems.
6. Forged from seamless steel tube.
7. Filled with Compo 'B' explosive.
8. Inert filling can be used for training purpose.
9. Can be used in the following configurations:-
1. Low drag configuration: when installed with Conical Fin Assembly.
2. High drag configuration: when installed with Retarded Tail Unit.
10. Can be fitted with the following types of fuzes:-
1. Mechanical Nose fuze M-904 or equivalent.
2. Mechanical Tail fuze M-905 or equivalent.
3. Ultra Quick Electronic Impact Nose Fuzes AB-100WP (in low drag configuration) and AB-105WP (in low or high drag configuration).
4. Electronic Proximity Nose Fuzes AB-103WP (in low drag configuration) and AB-104WP (in low or high drag configuration).
5. Electronic Long Delay Fuze AB-112WP.
6. Electrically Timed Fuzes FMU-81/B, FMU-139 A/B.
7. Electronic (Tail) Fuze FMU-54 A/B.







Pre-fragmented Bombs (NATO applications)

Category : Arial Bombs
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail


1. New concept in optimizing the effectiveness of conventional bombs.
2. Outer casing manufactured from composite fiber.
3. Contains spherical steel balls which shoot out in all directions when the blast occurs.
4. Extremely effective against soft targets at great distances from the point of detonation.
5. 5 to 6 times more effective than a General Purpose Steel Bomb.
6. Filled with Compo 'B' explosive.
7. Inert filling can be used for training purpose.
8. Can be carried on NATO standard suspension systems.
9. High Length-to-Diameter Ratio for low drag design.
10. Can be used in the following configurations:-
1. Low drag configuration: when installed with Conical Fin Assembly.
2. High drag configuration: when installed with Retarded Tail Unit.
11. Can be fitted with the following types of fuzes:-
1. Ultra Quick Electronic Impact Nose Fuzes AB-100 (in low drag configuration) and AB-105 (in low or high drag configuration).

Electronic Proximity Nose Fuze AB-103 (in low drag configuration) and AB-104 (in low or high drag configuration). For high drag optimum lethality, the Electronic Proximity Nose Fuze should be used to burst the bomb 2-12 m above the ground.







Pre-fragmented Bombs (WARSAW Applications)

Category : Arial Bombs
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail


1. Includes Integral E.F.I Cable for interfacing the nose fuze to Russian aircraft pylons.
2. New concept in optimizing the effectiveness of conventional bombs.
3. Outer casing manufactured from composite fiber.
4. Contains spherical steel balls which shoot out in all directions when the blast occurs.
5. Extremely effective against soft targets at great distances from the point of detonation.
6. 5 to 6 times more effective than a General Purpose Steel Bomb.
7. Filled with Compo 'B' explosive.
8. Inert filling can be used for training purpose.
9. Can be carried on WARSAW standard suspension systems.
10. High Length-to-Diameter Ratio for low drag design.
11. Can be used in the following configurations:-
1. Low drag configuration: when installed with Conical Fin Assembly.
2. High drag configuration: when installed with Retarded Tail Unit.
12. Can be fitted with the following types of fuzes:-
1. Ultra Quick Electronic Impact Nose Fuzes AB-100WP (in low drag configuration) and AB-105WP (in low or high drag configuration).
2. Electronic Proximity Nose Fuze AB-103WP (in low drag configuration) and AB-104WP (in low or high drag configuration). For high drag optimum lethality, the Electronic Proximity Nose Fuze should be used to burst the bomb 2-12 m above the ground
13. A stand-off range of 16-24 km can be achieved by integrating a 122mm rocket motor, thus converting the Pre-Fragmented Bomb into an "Extended Range Bomb&#65533;

INCENDIARY PRE-FRAGMENTED (NATO APPLICATIONS)
Description

1. New concept in optimizing the effectiveness of conventional bombs.
2. Outer casing manufactured from composite fiber.
3. Contains spherical steel balls which shoot out in all directions when the blast occurs.
4. Extremely effective against soft targets at great distances from the point of detonation.
5. 5 to 6 times more effective than a General Purpose Steel Bomb.
6. Inert filling can be used for training purpose.
7. Can be carried on NATO standard suspension systems.
8. High Length-to-Diameter Ratio for low drag design.
9. Can be used in the following configurations:-
1. Low drag configuration: when installed with Conical Fin Assembly.
2. High drag configuration: when installed with Retarded Tail Unit.
10. Can be fitted with the following types of fuzes:-
1. Ultra Quick Electronic Impact Nose Fuzes AB-100 (in low drag configuration) and AB- 105 (in low or high drag configuration).
2. Electronic Proximity Nose Fuze AB-103 (in low drag configuration) and AB-104 (in low or high drag configuration). For high drag optimum lethality, the Electronic Proximity Nose Fuze should be used to burst the bomb 2-12 m above the ground.
11. A combination of steel balls and especially developed incendiary metal alloy is used to effectively create incendiary effect.

INCENDIARY PRE-FRAGMENTED (WARSAW APPLICATIONS)
Description

1. Includes Integral E.F.I Cable for interfacing the nose fuze to Russian aircraft pylons.
2. New concept in optimizing the effectiveness of conventional bombs.
3. Outer casing manufactured from composite fiber.
4. Contains spherical steel balls which shoot out in all directions when the blast occurs.
5. Extremely effective against soft targets at great distances from the point of detonation.
6. 5 to 6 times more effective than a General Purpose Steel Bomb.
7. Filled with Compo 'B' explosive.
8. Inert filling can be used for training purpose.
9. Can be carried on WARSAW standard suspension systems.
10. High Length-to-Diameter Ratio for low drag design.
11. Can be used in the following configurations:-
1. Low drag configuration: when installed with Conical Fin Assembly.
2. High drag configuration: when installed with Retarded Tail Unit.
12. Can be fitted with the following types of fuzes:-
1. Ultra Quick Electronic Impact Nose Fuzes AB-100WP (in low drag configuration) and AB-105WP (in low or high drag configuration).
2. Electronic Proximity Nose Fuze AB-103WP (in low drag configuration) and AB-104WP (in low or high drag configuration). For high drag optimum lethality, the Electronic Proximity Nose Fuze should be used to burst the bomb 2-12 m above the ground.



RPB-1 RUNWAY PENETRATION BOMB

Category : Arial Bombs
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail


1. Target penetration bomb used to neutralize concrete targets like runways, bunkers etc.
2. The effect of destruction is obtained by high speed penetration and then upheaval of hard targets by exploding the warhead with minimum risk to the delivering aircraft.
3. The bomb can be released at high speeds and low altitude to avoid enemy defenses.
4. Upon delivery, the bomb decelerates to a very low speed to obtain the penetration angle and to increase the safety distance between the bomb and the releasing aircraft. Subsequently the firing of the rocket motor accelerates the bomb to a very high speed for penetration into the hard target.

Release envelope

1. 450 < IAS < 600 Knots
2. Z > 200 feet

&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; Consists of four main sub-assemblies:-

3. The Warhead: located at the front and weighs approximately 100 kg
4. The Sequence Assembly: located immediately behind the warhead and controls the sequence of operations
5. The Parachute Section: attaches to the rear skirt of the booster by a jettison able clamp ring and contains two drag chutes (deceleration and main)
6. The Rocket Motor: double base propellant, burns for 0.45 seconds and provides a thrust of 10 tons
7. Can be carried on NATO standard suspension systems

Safety

1. No electrical ignition
2. Drag chutes are not locked during captive flight
3. The rocket motor does not fire if drag chutes are not deployed for sufficient time
4. The warhead fuze pyrotechnical train stays out of line before firing of rocket motor.

Operation

1. Stored in a special sealed container, allowing installation on the aircraft directly from the container without any pre-installation assembly or adjustment.

Retarded phase:

1. Deployment of the first drag chute
2. Ejection of the first drag chute and deployment of the main chute
3. Measurement of the acceleration/time conditions

Acceleration phase:

1. Ejection of the main chute and ignition of the rocket motor
2. Accelerates to 280 m/s in 0.45seconds
3. Impact and explosion after penetration

In case of emergency jettisoning, bomb drops completely inert.
Dimensions

* Overall Length: 2491 mm
* Length excluding the Front Fairing: 2414 mm
* Maximum Body Diameter: 223 mm
* Maximum Span: 430 mm
* Approximate Overall Propelled Weight: 165 kg
* Approximate Launch Weight: 200 kg





---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------

C4I AND AIR DEFENCE AUTOMATION SYSTEM

Category : C4-1 Air Defence Automation System
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail


The Air Defense Automation System has been indigenously developed by Air Weapons Complex (AERO). The designed system collects information from all Air Defense sensors and radars, processes it, converts it into a standard format and displays it in real time at any desired location. The system architecture is independent of space, time and communication medium. The Command and Control System provides an environment for multiple functions to operate on the same hardware platform and share data via a Local Area Network (LAN) or a Wide Area Network (WAN).
The System allows the Commander to a view a fused picture of his complete Area Of Responsibility (AOR). It is a compilation of data from all Air Defense sensors, combined with battle plan, projection overlays, and any other data that is available, including:
current locations and planned movement operations of ground, maritime and air units of friendly, neutral, and enemy forces generated features and projections (e.g. battle plans, operating zones).
Our engineers work closely with the customers to provide them customized, open, flexible and cost-effective solutions to their Air Defense Automation System requirements. AERO provides comprehensive Integrated Logistic Support (ILS) throughout the life cycle of the System.
SALIENT FEATURES

1. Seamless integration with C4I systems.
2. Network centric design allowing self-forming and self-healing network (user can enter or leave the network dynamically).
3. Complete Air Situation Display (ASD).
4. User friendly and compact Graphical User Interface.
5. The System can be operated in different modes (Operator, Commander etc.)
6. Personnel training under simulation mode.
7. Scenario recording and replay facility.
8. Communication with lower and higher command centers.
9. Advanced GIS support.
10. Multiple layer architecture (Display of multiple maps).
11. Map features e.g. map loading, map editing, map color changing etc.
12. Preset and programmable zoom buttons.
13. Display of Latitude/Longitude, Georef and Grid System.
14. True battlefield scenario support.
15. Display of track history during interception operation. User can switch on/off history of track.
16. Track symbol indicating its category.
17. Track type indicates the threat status of the track.
18. Tactical interception aids available.
19. Radar on/off option.
20. Aircraft Plot Suppression Area (PSA).
21. Non-automatic track initiation area.
22. Weapons (SAM/AAA) status monitoring.
23. Use of commercial technologies.
24. Ergonomically designed Command and Control Console.
25. Easy maintenance.

MULTIPLE RADAR TRACKER
Multi Radar Tracker (MRT) uses state-of-the-art tracking algorithms to detect and track all modern, fast and highly maneuverable targets, hence forming an integral part of C4I and Air Defense Automation System. It works effectively in high clutter environments and displays real time information for any command & control function. It can handle 2000 plots and 1000 tracks. This capability can be further enhanced due to scalable design of the Tracker. It can be integrated simultaneously with homogenous and heterogeneous radars.
The Tracker automatically initiates and reliably tracks maneuvering targets. The tracks initiation and maneuvering detection is enhanced with multiple sensors. The trackers update the display information at a high rate to form a true, accurate and complete Air Situation Display (ASD) for all air-defense and air-traffic control operations.

The main functions of the MRT algorithm include:

1. Inferring the presence of valid targets from a series of plots and tracks received from different radars.
2. Calculating optimally by the sensor the true trajectories of the target in presence of uncertainties imposed by the sensor as well as aircraft dynamics.
3. Recognizing and rejecting false targets.
4. Successfully tracking and predicting the optimal estimates of the target in the presence of clutter and false alarms.
5. Displaying target tracking information.
6. Forming correct association between tracks and observation from radars in different environment.
7. Successfully tracking the target during extreme conditions of fast maneuver, formations, miss detection, cross-overs etc.
8. Fusing information from multiple radars of different ranges, resolutions, scan times and other radars parameters.
9. Analyzing the influence of sensor modeling, radar processor design, and change of other system parameters on algorithm design.





---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------

AIR COMBAT MANEUVERING INSTRUMENTATION (ACMI)

Category : Air Combat Manuvering Instrumentation System
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail


Success in the modern air-to-air combat arena depends on effective and realistic peacetime training. The nature of peacetime training requires accurate and detailed mission debriefs. Accurate reconstruction of the mission events is a challenging aspect of the mission debriefs. AERO has developed Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation System which has revolutionized the training concept of Air Force.



SYSTEM CAPABILITIES

The ACMI system is designed to be range-less i.e. it can be operated without any restriction in any area. The records the "Time Space Position Information" (TSPI) of all the aircraft involved in the training exercise along with their essential parameters onto a removable data storage. The important parameters are shared amongst participant's aircraft as well on ground for real time debrief.

SALIENT FEATURES

1. An effective training tool for combat pilots, used for digital recreation of a mission
2. Mission can be replayed in various modes
3. Installed on Mirage, F-7P, F7-PG & F-16 Aircraft
4. Specifications:
1. Real time transmission
2. 5 hrs recording on compact flash
3. Theatre environment





---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 AM ----------

AIRBORNE VIDEO TAPE RECORDER

Category : Airborne Video Tape Recorder System
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail


Introduction
Airborne Video Tape Recorder (AVTR) System is designed for recording of Head up Display (HUD) / Sight View of combat/training aircraft and helicopter applications. The simplified two LRUs Solution is adaptable to any Airborne. The following are the characteristics of this system.
System Characteristics

1. Monitor Head Up Display (HUD) / Sight View.
2. Monitor pilot Headphone Audio.
3. Monitor the event when Weapon Release Button is pressed.
4. Convert the monitored visual, audio and event mark information into PAL/NTSC format electronics signal.
5. Record visual, audio and event mark PAL/NTSC electronics signal into Digital 8 / Hi 8 video format.
6. Automatically stops recording and indicates to the pilot when the tape ends or presence of dew is detected.
7. Automatically switches on the heaters inside the recorder when the temperature is low enough to impair the video quality.
8. Introduction of two layers of shock mounts provide protection against a wide range of low and high frequency vibrations.
9. Adaptable for installation on any airborne platform due to its compact state of the art design.
10. Simplified design consists of only two LRUs,Recorder and Camera & Control Panel Assembly.

Description

1. Color CCD Camera of Resolution 752 x 582 (450 TVL).
Integrated control panel provides control of the whole system.
2. Provides status and error indication to the pilot.
3. Provides video in PAL/NTSC Format.
4. Field of view is 22&#65533; Horizontal and 16.5&#65533; Vertical.
5. Auto Iris lens enhances the capability of the camera to provide best quality video in different light conditions.
6. Designed according to the installation platform.
7. Weighs less than 420 grams.
8. Records Video in Digital 8 / Hi 8 Format.

Recorder Characteristics

1. Digital 8 Format 90 minutes in Short Play (SP) Mode
135 minutes in Long Play (LP) Mode.
2. Hi 8 Format 150 minutes maximum. Operating Temperature Range -55&#65533; C to +70&#65533; C.
3. Dimension 172 x 130 x 204.
4. Weights less than 3.3 kg.






---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 AM ----------

ATTITUDE & HEADING REFERENCE SYSTEM

Category : Altitude & Heading Reference System
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail
LISA
For More Details Please

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

MOHAFIZ (CHAFF & FLARE DISPENSER SYSTEM)

Category : Infrared Flares & Dispenser System
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail


MOHAFIZ Counter Measures System is designed and produced for military aircraft and helicopter applications.
Product System Definition
Standard MOHAFIZ Counter Measures System:

1. 1 x Display and control Unit (DCU)
2. 1 x Control processing Unit (CPU)
3. 1 x Fire Control Unit(FCU)
4. 2 x Dispenser Unit comprising of 8 x Magazines (each magazine can carry 9 x Flare cartridges or 18 x Chaff cartridges)

Reduced payload MOHAFIZ Counter Measures System:

1. 1 x Display Control Unit (CCU)
2. 1 x Control Processing Unit (CPU)
3. 1 x Fire Control Unit (FCU)
4. 1 x Dispensers Unit

System Features

1. Microprocessor based programmable system
2. Display of remaining chaff & flare cartridges
3. Four modes of operation: Trigger, Manual, Auto and Emergency
4. Interface with Radar Warning Receiver (RWR) and Missile Approach Warning System (MAWS)
5. Misfire compensation
6. Ten programmable sequences for automatic dispensing of chaff and / or flares
7. Power-on self-test and periodic built-in-test

Flare Characteristics

1. Jamming Wavelength: 1-5 micron
2. Peak static radiation intensity: >20 KW/Sr
3. Flare rise time: <0.25 sec
4. Flare burn time: >3.5 sec
5. Initial Ejection Velocity: >25 m/sec





Chaff Characteristics

* Frequency range: 2-18 GHz
* RCS: >10 m(sqr)
* Chaff Bloom Time: <500 ms
* Initial Ejection Velocity: 15-25 m/sec

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

ULTRA QUICK ELECTRONIC IMPACT FUZE

Category : Electronic Fuses
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail


1. High performance electronic fuze replacement for the M-904 Fuze, or equivalent mechanical type fuzes
2. Optimizes the performance of ground-burst bombs
3. Provides instantaneous firing pulse (less than 50 micro seconds) on impact, thus ensuring detonation of the bomb for maximum terminal effect
4. Incorporates state-of-the-art electronics
5. Functioning is regulated by a microprocessor based controller
6. Includes optimum mechanical safety functions through a microcomputer controlled stepper motor
7. Presence of G-Sensor guarantees that the fuze will not arm if the retarded tail unit does not open up fully and stays intact
8. Designed for impact detonating action on all types of targets, including water and soft ground.

Performance Specifications
Operation:
High Performance Ultra Quick Impact Detonating System
Safety:

1. Selectable Arming Times:
1. 2-6 seconds in high drag mode
2. 4-30 seconds in low drag mode
2. Electronic Module activation light
3. Air-Sensor used to ensure that the fuze will not arm if the air speed is less than 220 Knots

Carriage Envelope

1. Speed : 0 to 600 knots IAS
2. Altitude : 0 to 40,000 feet
3. G-Loading : -2.5g to +6g
4. Roll Rate : 165 degrees / second

Environmental Testing: As per MIL-STD-331 and MIL- STD-810
Temperature Range: -40&#65533;C to +71&#65533;C
Power Source: Lithium Batteries
Reliability: 95%
Storage Life: 8-10 years

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Haseebullah

That's on Big list!


----------



## Imran Khan

LASER ALTIMETER (AA3)

Category : Laser Altimeter AA3
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail


AA-3 provides low & medium altitude measurements. It has been installed on Mirage and A - 5 aircrafts and can be fitted onto other aerial vehicles. It is an invaluable tool and can define a flight corridor within 20 feet and has a maximum range of 9000 feet.

* Light weight
* Compact
* Rugged
* Suitable for aerial vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

HUD COMBINER GLASSES (HUD)

Category : HUD Combining Glasses
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail

::GLOBAL INDUSTRIAL AND DEFENCE SOLUTIONS ::





It was developed for Mirage, A-5 and F-7P fighter aircrafts of Pakistan Air Force. A specially coated combiner glass is a vital element in the modern fighter aircrafts and is used to superimpose the pilot's view of the outside world with the CRT display, projecting on to the wind shield. The HUD combiner glass can be made according to the customer's specifications for diverse range of aircrafts.

* Superimpose the pilot's view
* Can be designed according to the customer's specification

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

LASER ACTUATED TARGET SYSTEM

Category : Laser Products
Manufacturer : 
Detail







Laser Actuated Target is used for training of gunners on modern tanks in a realistic environment. Output of the device is a clear visual indication up to 1,000 m. firing capability of the gunners can be improved with the use of this device. It saves ammunition and does not require any proper firing range.

It is available in two in two models: LAT 786 (Laser Actuate Target) & BPL 786P (Battle Practice Laser Actuated Target).

TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS:

Laser actuated Target

(LAT 786Q)

Type of detector: Si-Photodiode

Spectral response: Enhanced for Nd: YAG pulsed laser

Output / indication: Flash of visible light for 3 seconds



Power supply: 12 V DC, 5 A

Degree of difficulty in aiming: 3 steps

Environmental condition: Meets Mill, specifications

Dimensions: 165 x 127 x 77 mm

Weight: <1 kg




Battle Practice Laser actuated

Target System (BPL 786P)

Type of sensor: Si-Pin PShotodiode

No. of sensors: Eight

Output / indication: Flash of visible Light

Power supply: Tank battery

Environmental condition: Meets Mill. Specifications

Size: Sensor unit 140x 76 x 30mm

Becon 235 mm x 0225 mm

Weight: Sensor < 2 kg and Becon 10 kg

Becon 1.3 kg (without mount)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Laser Aiming Device

Category : Laser Products
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail


Technical Specification




* Can be used on Small Arms
* Zeroing of Arms can be done with the help of two knobs
* Laser beam provides precision in aiming
* Can aim without sight
* Visible / Invisible laser provision
* Visible laser aiming device handy for hunters at night
* Invisible laser aiming device very useful for law enforcing agencies
especially when own concealment is required
* Continuous use as long as desired (depending upon battery life)
* Easy mounting on pistol, rifle and small machine-gun
* Lightweight, compact, rugged and reliable

* Low power consumption









::GLOBAL INDUSTRIAL AND DEFENCE SOLUTIONS ::

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Laser Designator & Ranger (LDR-4)

Category : Laser Products
Manufacturer : 
Detail


The Light Weight Target Designator and Ranger LDR - 4 is a high performance laser based system. The basic tasks of the system are 1. Acquire target coordinates by measuring RANGE, ELEVATION ANGLE and AZIMUTH ANGLE to the target with respect to LDR 4.

2. Designate a target for laser-guided weapon homing on to the laser spot. It is compatible with NATO and WARSA laser-guided weapons.

* Multi Configuration
* Light weight
* Compact
* Rugged










http://www.gids.com.pk/prodetail.php?prodid=205

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Laser Designator and Ranger (LDR-3)

Category : Laser Products
Manufacturer : 
Detail


GIDS/ATCOP has introduced LDR 3 laser designator and ranger system. LDR3 is used to designate the target for LASER Guided Weapons. Precision bombing is possible with this equipment. LDR3 has a detect range of 10km, designation frequency 10-20Hz, ranging accuracy +5m, and weight 23kg. 





::GLOBAL INDUSTRIAL AND DEFENCE SOLUTIONS ::

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Laser Range Finder (AR-3)

Category : Laser Products
Manufacturer : 
Detail






::GLOBAL INDUSTRIAL AND DEFENCE SOLUTIONS ::


The GIDS/ATCOP AR-3 Laser Range Finder is a compact reliable instrument for use by infantry as well as forward observes for measurement of target distance and correction of gun fire. AR-3 can range to targets upto 10 KM with an accuracy of &#65533; 5m at all ranges.It is operated hand-held but can be quickly clamped to a goniometer for artillery use.

The 7x50 sight is hardened against incoming lasers,thus providing complete safety for the operator. Another version AR-4 has also been developed which is almost 50% reduced in weight and volume as compared with AR-3.

* Multi Configuration
* Infantry
* Artillery
* Compact
* Rugged

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

LASER THREAT SENSOR (LTS786P)

Category : Laser Products
Manufacturer : 
Detail






Laser Threat sensor LTS786P is an early warning device which gives audio and visual alarms of threat by sensing a laser beam aimed at it from any direction. The exact location of the threat (in-coming beam) is indicated by nine LEDs, covering all directions above horizon. It has the capability to differentiate between a laser Range Finder, Laser Target Designator or a Laser Target Tracker Signal. In addition, provision of sensor output signal, interfacing for appropriate counter-measures, is also available. It can be used on stationary or moving objects of any size or shape.





TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS:





Response: Enhanced for Nd:YAG Laser Signal



Range: >10,000 m



Field of view: Capable of detecting any signal

aimed towards LTS786P



Detector type: Silicon Photodiode

Size (approx): 214 x 134 mm (sensor Head)

126 x 123 x 100 mm (Display Unit)



Weight 2 kg (sensor Head)

(Approx): 1 kg (Display Unit)









::GLOBAL INDUSTRIAL AND DEFENCE SOLUTIONS ::

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Automatic Fire Control System

Category : Automatic Fire Control System - 37 mm Air Defense Gun
Manufacturer : IICS
Detail


Air Defence Gun

* Increase kill probability
* Quick Reaction Time
* Hit Probability Display
* Less Number of operators






::GLOBAL INDUSTRIAL AND DEFENCE SOLUTIONS ::

---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------

Training Simulator (ATS-II) For ANZA MK-II Weapon System

Category : Training Simulator for Anza MK-II
Manufacturer : 
Detail


COMPOSITION



* Training Missile System &#8211; 4
+ Training Missile in Tube
+ Firing Unit
+ Battery Cooling Unit
* Control System &#8211; PC based control for monitoring and evaluation of trainee

gunner&#8217;s skills.

* IR Target Simulator- It consists an IR source (Electric Lamp) moving along an

overhead wire. It can simulate speed, course, height and IR characteristics of a typical target.



OPERATION:



The trainee gunner aims, capture and track an IR simulated target. The control system monitors and records, all operational steps carried out by trainees. Then control system also evaluates the professional launching skills of the trainees. The evaluated data is displayed on the screen, stored and can be printed for subsequent analysis/record.



TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS

Parameters Characteristics



* Number of gunner which can be trained at one time: 04
* Target visual angular velocity: <15 /sec
* Target tracking mode: Tail-on /Head-on
* Target acquisition course: Left or right
* Types of target which can be simulated: Jet aircraft, Propeller Aircraft, Helicopter

* Power source: 220V +10%, 50 Hz,

Single phase

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

INTEGRATED BATTLEFIELD MANAGEMENT SYSTEM

Category : Integrated Battle Field Management System (IBMS)
Manufacturer : GIDS/IDS
Detail


Integrated Battlefield Management System(IBMS) is designed for the operations of amour units in the field to meet the requirements of future battlefield. The user- friendly system provides battlefield awareness through comprehensive land navigation system based on GPS and digitized maps. It enables commanders in mission planning, modification and dissemination of plans, monitoring of battlefield at tactical and operational level, through safe and secure radio network. It facilitates integration of external sensors for data/information acquisition and showing it within the scope of C4I environments. IBMS also facilitates commanders in remote firing of AAMG by auto tracking the aerial and ground targets from inside the tank.
IBMS3

* Safe and secure information sharing through ad hoc networking of radios
* Remote operation of 12.7mm aamg from inside the tank
* Driver panel to facilitate driver to follow the correct route with the help of directional bars
* Auto target tracking for arial and ground targets
* Laser target indication to indicate location of the hostile elements and its engagement
* Rugged hardware to work in harsh environmental conditions based on military specifications














::GLOBAL INDUSTRIAL AND DEFENCE SOLUTIONS ::

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Integrated Fire Control Systems (IFCS-69)

Category : Integrated Fire Control System
Manufacturer : 
Detail


It has been designed for the T-69 tank and can also be configured for other MBT&#65533;s. The system is an integration of various sensors with a ballistic computer to calculate the gun azimuth and elevation for accurate and speedy firing.It possessed high accuracy and speed.It can identify and fire at a moving target within 6 seconds.

* Ballistic Computer
* Moving Target Tracking
* Tilt Sensor
* Ammunition Indicator
* Gun Movement Controller
* Temperature sensor






::GLOBAL INDUSTRIAL AND DEFENCE SOLUTIONS ::

---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------

Night Observation Device (NOD)

Category : Observation System
Manufacturer : 
Detail


GIDS/ATCOP Night Observation Device (NOD) is a Portable, Long Range Multi-Sensor System for Observation and Surveillance.It can also be utilized for target acquisition, border patrol and perimeter security. The NOD system also comprises of digital magnetic compass, GPS, Pan and tilt unit.

* Area Surveillance
* Forward

Observation

* Target Acquisition
* Perimeter Security
* Search and Rescue
* Border Patrol





---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------

Surveillance System

Category : Observation System
Manufacturer : 
Detail


GIDS/ATCOP Surveillance System can be utilized during the day and night for forward observation, target acquisition and border monitoring. It has the capability to determine the range of required targets. Other functions can be made available on customers request. It can also be used to secure government and other vital facilities. The complete system comes with a remote control to precisely pan and tilt the view from a distance.

* Area Surveillance
* Forward Observation
* Border Patrol
* Target Acquisition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Military Batteries

Category : Military Batteries
Manufacturer : 
Detail


mb1

Categories
Primary Batteries
Secondary Batteries

Types of Batteries

- Nickel - Cadmium Batterie
- Thermal Batteries
- Zinc-Silver Oxide Batteries
- Lithium-Manganese Dioxide Batteries
- Lithium-Thionyl Chloride Batteries






---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------

BATTERIES FOR THE ARMY
mb2
- BB 4600
- B310
- PRC 77
- PRC 786
- VOH 26
- CR 2032
- CR 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

BATTERIES FOR THE AIRFORCE
mb3
- MT 7
- Aircraft Batteries
Aircraft Trolley Batteries

APPLICATIONS

Army communication systems and equipment (B-310, BB 4600, PRC 77,PRC 786, 9600 Series)

Aviation Applications (Mirage , K-8, F-7 PG, Sea King, Lynx, Fokker, MI 171 Heli, JF-17)




Naval Batteries (Torpedoes)
NICKLE CADMIUM CELLS/ BATTERIES

Nickel Cadmium is the most widely used nickel chemistry being used in the military. Nickel Cadmium Batteries have a rugged construction and proven reliability. Characteristics like high power capabilities, a wide operating temperature range, and long life cycle, resistance to maltreatment makes them suitable for many applications.



THERMAL BATTERIES

Thermal Batteries produced at GIDS deliver high power for relatively short duration and the shelf life is about 10 years. The advantages inherent in the chemistry of these batteries are the long shelf life, instant activation, high power density, wide operating temperature range and that it is maintenance free.



LITHIUM THIONYL CHLORIDE BATTERIES

Lithium Thionyl batteries have highest cell voltage and energy densities. The cells have been fabricated in variety of sizes and designs plus a number of special sizes and configurations to meet particular requirements.



SILVER OXIDE BATTERIES

These batteries have numerous applications in defense field particularly where high energy density batteries are widely used such as power sources for tactical missiles, torpedoes, GPS and various military communication and electronic equipment with excellent performance in range of -10 C0 to + 50 C0.


----------



## Imran Khan

Multi-Barrel Rocket Launcher (122mm Ammunition )

Category : Multi-Barrel Rocket Launcher (122mm Ammunition )
Manufacturer : 
Detail


Advance technology made it possible to refurbish and enhance the range of 122mm MBRL rockets up to 45 Km as compared to its original range of 20 Km. Refurbished extended range version of the rocket has also undergone various design improvements which guaranties reliability and greater safety during operation.
Various types of warheads with enhanced features and capabilities have been developed besides traditional HE warhead (WH). These include Enhanced Lethality Pre- fragmented and Dual Purpose Improved Conventional Munitions (DPICM) Cargo warheads.

Advance technology made it possible to refurbish and enhance the range of 122mm MBRL rockets up to 45 Km as compared to its original range of 20 Km. Refurbished extended range version of the rocket has also undergone various design improvements which guaranties reliability and greater safety during operation.
Various types of warheads with enhanced features and capabilities have been developed besides traditional HE warhead (WH). These include Enhanced Lethality Pre- fragmented and Dual Purpose Improved Conventional Munitions (DPICM) Cargo warheads.






::GLOBAL INDUSTRIAL AND DEFENCE SOLUTIONS ::

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------

Optical Components Manufacturing

Category : Optics
Manufacturer : 
Detail


Optical components such as lenses, prisms, windows, Mirrors, Beam splitters and optical systems designed and manufactured as per customer specifications/requirements.

* Optical components
* Optical system
* Prisms
* Lenses
* Windows





---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------

Driver's Night Sight (DNS-3)

Category : Driver's Night Sight (DNS-3)
Manufacturer : 
Detail


It is a passive image intensifier based Night Sight for all T-Series tanks.It has an effective range of 200 meters and can be run on either 3 volts or 24 volts.It comes with a relaxed-view eye-piece to maximize comfort for the operator. Another version DNS-4 has also been developed for APC's.

* Relaxed View
* Effective Range 200 m
* Can be Fitted in Tanks and APC'S

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Periscope for Armoured Vehicles PS-1 (M17)

Category : Periscope for Armoured Vehicles PS-1 (M17)
Manufacturer : 
Detail


Periscope have been developed for Armoured Vehicles.Its light transmission is more than 60% with resolution 1 arc minute. Periscope can also be made according to the customer's specifications.

* Field of View
125 = horizontal
50 = Vertical
* Weight : 3.7 kg
* Operating T: - 30 = to + 55 = C





---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 AM ----------

Digital Goniometer (DGM-1)

Category : Digital Goniometer (DGM-1)
Manufacturer : 
Detail


The Digital Goniometer (DGM-1) is used with Laser Range Finder to precisely measure the coordinates of the target.
It can be interfaced to any aiming device through a dovetail.

Interface for mounting on tripod is provided by TPI 11 and dia = 5/8 inch.

* Measuring accuracy Azimuthal 1Mil(360 deg)
Elevation 1 Mil
* Digital Display
* Weight : 4.2 kg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Boresighters

Category : Boresighters
Manufacturer : 
Detail


1) The Optical Boresighter (OBS-1) is a clip on device for performing the following functions:

a. To boresight the visible - visible or visible - IR sighting channels.

b. Equally good in day and night times.

c. It is very useful for the alignment of axes of different optical sights in field as well as in the laboratory.


2) The Electronic Boresighter (EBS1) is a special type of boresighter to align the gun of the tank to the Day / Night Channels. It may be used for other such type of weapon systems.

* IR - Visible / Visible Visible channels
* Ports adjustable up to 9
* Light weight Rugged

AA3


----------



## Imran Khan

Mobile Field Kitchen
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail


mobile field kitchen

mobile field kitchen

mobile field kitchen

mobile field kitchen

GENERAL

Modular in design, mounted on heavy duty two wheel trailer having independent suspension and cross country mobility. It does not present high Silhouette. Can cook Continental & Western food for 150 persons in 2 hrs.

COOKING METHODS

* Cooking
* Boiling
* Steaming
* Frying
* Chapatti & Nan (Soft Flat Asian Bread)

COOKING MODULES

* Cooking Modules Large & Small
* Chatpatti & Nan (Flat Bread) Cooking Modules
* Frying pan & Hot water pan

SPECIFICATIONS / FEATURES

* Weight 2500 kg
* Length max 2965-4132 mm
* Width (Extended side table)2457 mm
* Height 2616 mm
* Multi fuel burners operateable with diesel, K-II oil & LPG
* The cooking modules are made from rust & corrosion free food grade Stainless Steel
* Provision to run on main electricity as well as on generator
* Which has been provided for compressor & lignts
* Adjustable tow bar


----------



## Imran Khan

Vehicle Mounted Kitchen

Category : Vehicle Mounted Kitchen
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail



Vehicle Mounted Kitchen


Vehicle Mounted Kitchen



















Vehicle Mounted Kitchen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Great work Imran sir, greater than the Industries themselves!
Oh, it seems that you are racing to your 10,000 posts 

Actually, I dont have time to read all, as I have got Exams, but I surely would.
I wish, if we produced daily life products and vehicles like these, how amazing would it be......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

SLIM LINE TOWED ARRAY (SLTA)

Category : Sim Line Towed Array (SLTA)
Manufacturer : 
Detail

Introduction






Detection of surface and sub-surface targets in &#8216;High Seas&#8217; has always been a challenge due to varying sea / environmental conditions in the area. GIDS/MSL has designed and developed a Slim Line Towed Array Sonar to address the inherent limitation of the &#8216;Hull Mounted&#8217; SONAR due to own noise and environmental conditions of the sea.

The designed is aimed towards long detection ranges (relevant to the prevailing sea conditions). The SLTA comprises the Wet End sub-system i.e. an Analogue Linear Array towed behind the submarine and the Dry End sub-system which is the onboard processing hardware.




Wet-End Configuration



* DCM - Deck Cable Module
* TCM - Tow Cable module
* AAM - Acoustic Array Module
* VIM - Vibration Isolation Module
* SDM - Snubber Drogue Module

Features



1.


Outer Diameter


Less than 55 mm

2.


No of Acoustic Channels


More than 75

3.


Overall Weight


1,000 kg approx.

4.


Handling Onboard


5-6 men

5.


Installation Procedure


- Simpler

- Allows free movements

6.


Deployment & Recovery


Easy







Dry End



SLTA dry-end is a reliable product from MSL that enables the user to acquire, monitor, process and display acoustic data in real time. The system consists of following major modules.










a. Front End Conditioner Module ( FECM) . The FECM performs amplification of multi-channel analogue acoustic signals from wet end. It performs a multiplexing, analogue-to-digital conversion and then grouping the channels according to wet-end geometry. It provides an adequate dynamic range, anti-aliasing filtering function with variable sampling rate and accuracy. The resulting data from FECM is then transferred for further processing on the DSP cards.



b. Digital Signal Processing Module (DSPM). The DSPM is responsible for signal processing of the digitised data. It performs beam forming, high-resolution spectral analysis, and audio processing for target detection purposes. The DSPM forms beams of signal coming from the wet-end and also performs vernier analysis on selected channel groups. Audio beams are also formed in DSPM and passed to DPM for performing and classification. After signal processing the resultant data is forwarded to DPM for further processing.



c. Data Processing Module (DPM). The DPM receives digitised data from DSP module and then performs post detection processing, involving parameter estimation, and data transformation in accordance with operator requirements for Sonar Display. It performs normalisation, multi-target-tracking and DEMON analysis for target localisation and classification purposes. The output data of DPM is then displayed on the screens running on the MMI machine.



d. Control Processing Module (CPM). The CPM is responsible for overall system synchronisation and message passing among the processing chain modules. It performs event initialisation, performance monitoring and fault localisation.
e. Man Machine Interface Module (MMIM) . This module is responsible for operator interaction and exhibits all the functionality of the SLTA system in the form of displays that operator can manipulate according to the scenario. The major passive displays are broadband surveillance, broadband history, narrowband surveillance, narrowband review, signals analysis, performance monitoring and fault localisation.

MMI Software Characteristics

The MMI is a part of dry end sub system. It provides the operator with the control to interact with the system through displays and input devices. The five octaves are processed simultaneously and their results are displayed on the MMI. Tracking capability is given in the MMI. Provision is given to the operator to listen to the audio.
Broad Band Surveillance

The TA Broadband Surveillance provides a basis for the following functionalities:

* Initial detection i.e. identification of a signal as a possible contact

* Initiation and maintenance of target tracks achieved by tagging it with an OIT (Operator Initiated Track).

* To show the real time behaviour of the contact over short period of time by providing a history of contact motion to allow the operator to predict future movement and possible destination of target.






Fig. 2 SLTA Broadband Surveillance



Broad Band History



The TA Broadband History provides the following functionalities:

* Initiation and maintenance of target tracks achieved by tagging it with an OIT (Operator Initiated Track).

* To show the behaviour of the contact over a long period of time by providing a history of contact motion to allow the operator to predict future movement and possible destination of target.

* Representation of broadband events as indication of signal to noise ratio in selected bands.








Fig 3 Broadband History

Narrow Band Surveillance Task



The SLTA Narrowband provides:



* Narrowband surveillance by providing detection capability of particular tonals generated by some targets (the lines in the frequency spectrum generally generated from rotating machines such as pumps, cavitating propellers, etc.).

* LOFARgrams, FRAZ and Vernier displays for narrowband surveillance and classification.

* A fine frequency resolution (FEW) which offers the capability to carry out the detection at an early stage.

* Retrieval and display of normalized frequency for improved detection and enhanced the display presentation.

* Selectable integration time optimizing the detection range as a function of contact dynamics and signal to noise ratios.


Narrow Band Review Task



The Narrowband Review task provides:

* The octave selected in the surveillance mode as ranges of frequency received from a particular bearing.

* An indication of the frequency region of best signal-to-noise ratio (SNR) for detection and tracking (strong contact, narrow beam).

* The overall distribution of acoustic energy in the ocean.

* A display of the beam at each bearing as a LOFARgram thus giving a series of LOFARgrams atop each other.

* Narrowband Review is used to show the overall acoustic energy in the ocean.

The operator can change/set the display and process parameters for the displayed LOFARs.
Signal Analysis Task



The TA Signal Analysis task provides:

a. Further refinement of the information gained during initial detection using the broadband and narrowband surveillance analysis screens.

b. LOFAR Analysis which includes fine spectrum analysis in each frequency band and very fine spectrum analysis (Vernier) as a classification aid.

c. Vernier display; used to further refine the narrowband classification, for measurements of Doppler shifts, frequency modulation and harmonic families association.

d. Identification of tonal using Vernier display plays an important role in the classification of contact by specifying the type of machinery being used in individual contacts. This categorisation is possible due to the correlation between the signal tonal and machinery noises.

e. DEMON Analysis allows the operator to gauge the number of propellers on the contact identified as well as the shaft rate at which those propellers are running.

f. Demon analysis provides an important matrix to the operator to judge the size of the contact and to determine its overall profile for classification.



lrsa





Fig 4 Signal Analysis


Audio Task



The SLTA Audio task provides the following capabilities:

a. A High fidelity audio channel is provided.

b. The parameter (Bearing, Track, Channel) with which the audio beam is associated can selectable by the operator.

c. TA Audio is the common task which can be invoked from other primary MMI tasks.

The operator is provided with options of allocation of audio channels to headphones, the DRRM and SLTA console. Audio filters can be applied on the audio by specifying a maximum and minimum frequency limit.


Tracking



SLTA tracking is a common task which operator can invoke from other primary MMI tasks. System has provision to carry out tracking in the following three modes:

* Auto. Tracking is carried out automatically in auto mode.

* Manual. Tracking is done by the operator in manual mode.

* Prediction. A third option is to use prediction mode in which the track is generated by predicting the future course of the target with the help of bearing rate.

Documentation



Following documentation will be provided with the product:

* Technical manual

* Schematics and layouts of system

* Operator/User manual

* Maintenance manual

Warranty

The system will have one year warranty after sale.
Training

A comprehensive training course will be designed to train the operators/users for operation and maintenance of the system
Onboard and Depot Spares



Standard spares for onboard and depot inventory would be provided.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Action Speed Tactical Trainer (ASTT)















Category : Action Speed Tactical Trainer (ASTT)
Manufacturer : 
Detail


Action Speed Tactical Trainer (ASTT) is a real-time simulator which provides tactical training to ship&#8217;s crews in a variety of customizable scenarios.



CAPABILITIES AND FEATURES



* Simulator is based on IEEE High Level Architecture standard.
* Customised displays of all sensors & equipment (libraries can be extended to add new sensors, weapons, etc).
* Scientifically designed complex sea environment.
* True kinematics of naval platforms.
* Can simulate more than 200 participating units like ships submarines, aircraft& helicopters.
* Provide support to analyse new weapons& sensors.

Pictures








ASTT Horizontal console 










ASTT sonar picture












ASTT visual 










ASTT vertical console













ASTT Radar picture 
















ASTT Screen







SLIM LINE TOWED ARRAY SONAR



Slim line Towed Array Sonar is the latest in the family of passive detection systems which sets a new standard in performance, reliability and ease of operation. Its outstanding detection capability restricts enemy unit and denies them the freedom of movement they were routinely accustomed to.

Longer array, wider aperture high sensitivity hydrophones, reduced flow noise and

digital processing gives SLTA an exceptional detection and classification capability.



It has a small diameter ,which makes it easy for the operator to handle

deployment and retrieval.





DRY END



* Front End Conditioning Module
* Digital Signal Processing Module
* Data Processing Module
* Man Machine Interface Module
* Control Processing Module



WET END



* Steamer Handling System
* Deck Cable Module
* Two Cable Module
* Acoustic Array Module
* Vibration Isolation Module
* Snubber Drogue Module

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Submarine Tactical Trainer (SMTT)

Category : Submarine Tactical Trainer (SMTT)
Manufacturer : 
Detail







1. INTRODUCTION



1.1 Almost all the navies, the civil, commercial, aviation and military organisations in the world are employing simulators for training of personnel as a cost effective alternate to training on actual equipment. Training on simulators ensures optimum utilisation of the actual equipment while maintaining the requisite skill level, essential for the operators.



1.2 MSL is well equipped with a wide range of simulation tools and techniques. Over the years the engineers have acquired high understanding and competence in designing and simulating a variety of marine and naval environments.



1.3 Submarine Tactical Trainer (SMTT) provides tactical training to submarine officers and operators on Operations (Ops) Room operations. The Trainer includes fabrication of most of the Ops Room consoles and development of software modules for Integrated Weapon Fire and Sensor Control.



1.4 This document explains various activities, which will be undertaken by MSL to produce SMTT for RMN. A Project Definition Document (PDD), defining technical specifications, software development methodologies and detailed software functionalities will be generated in consultation with the end-user prior commencement of development work.









2. CAPABILITIES



2.1 The trainer will be installed with replica consoles in the Ops room recreating submarine-like environment for the operators to learn and master the operations of Ops Room equipment. The consoles of the Ops room will be fitted with customised hardware using customised software solution enabling them to work in an integrated environment as being achieved on board actual submarines. SMTT replicates the principal components of the underwater warfare. It includes all tactical facilities like:




* Tactical manoeuvres.
* Acoustic Surveillance.
* Target Motion Analysis (TMA).
* Command & Weapon Control System.
* Navigation & Course Management.
* Search & Attack Periscope Operations.
* Scenario generation.
* Exercise monitoring.
* Trainees evaluation.
* Handling up to 200 tracks.
* True kinematics of vehicles.
* Environmental & bathy conditions etc.



2.2 Complete simulations of Combat Management system will also be provided in the simulator. The PDD will however define the foundations for the designers and developers.








2.3 Block Diagram












Fig (1): Major Components of SMTT for Agosta-90B trainer



3. SYSTEM HARDWARE



3.1 System hardware will comprise top-of-the-line rugged consoles matching actual equipment, fitted with a combination of Commercial-off-the-Shelf (COTS) and industrial grade equipment. The hardware of the simulator may have the following configurations.



* Hardware Consoles






The simulator consists of following consoles replicating the actual Ops room hardware:



o MFCC.
o Steering Station Console.
o Navigation Rack Console.
o Radar Console.
o Attack Periscope.
o Search Periscope.
o Velox Console.
o UWT .
o Own Noise Monitor.



* Instructor Consoles



Instructor Console will allow the instructor to simultaneously control and monitor the simulated game activity with the following provisions:

o Manage whole activity.
o Generate all game scenarios.
o Pause/Resume Exercise.
o Modify environmental effects.
o Add/Modify/Delete instructor ships.
o Modify/Delete profile ships.










* Network Accessories



o UTP Cable Cat 6.
o Patch Cable.
o Face plates.
o Switch 16/24 Ports.









* Software Development Process



4.1 Software development for SMTT heavily relies on the Object Oriented Programming methodologies. This lends itself to the benefits of creation of modules that are linked through an underlying common infrastructure. Modularity, flexibility and scalability are the primary benefits of this approach.

4.2 Due to the unique and sensitive nature of the project a very carefully selected, highly reliable and thoroughly tested development process has been chosen for SMTT Simulator development known as Rational Unified Process (RUP).












5. Support, Maintenance, DOCUMENTATION & TRAINING



5.1 Comprehensive hardware and software support will be provided to the user. System support documents for operators and the maintainers will be delivered with the system. Following training will be imparted:



* Maintenance training.
* Operator training.
* Software based developer training.

---------- Post added at 01:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 AM ----------

Bridge / Pilotage Simulator

Category : Bridge Pilot Simulator
Manufacturer : 
Detail

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

SEA SURGE

Category : Sea Surge (Air Launched Anti Submarine Weapon)
Manufacturer : GIDS/SETS
Detail


SeaSurg

An air launched anti submarine weapon at shallow depth can be deployed from either a fixed wing aircraft or a helicopter Weapon is ideally suited for coastal defence operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Marker Man Overboard Smoke & Light (MMBSL)

Category : Marker Man Overboard
Manufacturer : 
Detail





Marker Man over Board is a life saving aid, attached to a 4-8mm diameter, 4m lanyard of minimum 5 kg breakage strength attached to a lifebuoy, it is used by surface ships or with high free board to mark the position for the personnel, accidentally fallen over board at sea. It is mounted 5-30 m above water line. When the lifebouy is dropped from overboard, free falling lifebouy pulls to release the device from bracket. T-head breaks to actuate the concealed striking

mechanism and the button operates the electric fittings to emit Orange Smoke for 15 minutes & 2 Candela Light for 2 hours.



ADVANTAGES

* Emits orange smoke

* Unit is constructed of corrosion-resistant material and is fully weather protected until

operated

* Easy to operate both in fittings and manual



TECHINACAL SPECIFICATION



* Smoke Emission Time 15 + 2 minutes
* Rate of Emission Moderate
* Color of Smoke Orange
* Light Emission 2 Xenon lamp for 2 hours, with 2 candela
* Sparking Nil
* Unit Weight 4.5 + .1 kg
* Dimension 500x 190mm
* Operational Temp - 10c to + 45c
* Shelf Life Performance = 1 Year

Components = 6 Year



PACKING



* Wooden Box N-18 64x44x27 cm
* Gross Weight 16 + 0.2 kgs
* Net Weight 10 + 0.2 kgs
* 2 x MMBSL/N18 Box



HAZARD CLASSIFICATION

* Compatibility G
* Hazard Division 1.4
* Fire Fighting Classification 3



SAFTEY:

* The Device is safe in handling, storage, transportation & operation
* Don&#8217;t open or incinerate



ADVANTAGES

* Ideal for training in actual scenario for the troops
* Durability equal to original
* Simplicity in use
* Maintenance free
* Color code different than svc
* Detectable with metal detector
* Immune to sympathetic detonations
* Double safety disc





TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS



* Weight 102 + 5 gm
* Shape Mine &#8216;A Pers P4 MK1&#8217;
* Laying method Manual / Mech
* Actuating pressure 8 &#8211; 12 kg
* Laying depth 10 &#8211; 40 mm
* Shock resistant 3 m free drop
* Operational temp - 10 OC to +45 OC

* Shelf life 5 year



HAZARD CLASSIFICATION



* Compatibility G
* Hazard Division 1.4



SAFETY

* Mine is safe in handling, storage, transportation & operation
* Mine can be deployed safely in normal vegetative & moist soils



STORAGE

* Humidity level < 50 %
* Temperature &#8211; 5 0C to +45 0C
* Water Proofing 100 %

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

NBC Protective Suits

Category : NBC Protective Suits
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail






---------- Post added at 01:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 AM ----------

NBC Over-boots

Category : NBC Over-boots
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

High Efficiency Advance Decontamination (HEADS)

High Efficiency Advance Decontamination
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail







---------- Post added at 01:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------

Hand Held Decontamination Apparatus (E-85)

Category : Hand Held Decontamination Apparatus
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

NBC Water Bottle

Category : NBC Water Bottle
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail





---------- Post added at 01:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 AM ----------

NBC Gloves
NBC Gloves
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

SMART PCBS

Category : PCBs
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail


Smart PCBS with its team of highly skilled professionals uses state-of-the-art technology for production of printed circuit Boards.

Production capabilities:

* Max. board size(Double-sided):457x533mm(18&#8217;&#8217;x21&#8217;&#8217
* Max. board size(Multi-layer):406x254mm(16&#8217;&#8217;x10&#8217;&#8217
* Board thickness:0.5-3.0 mm
* Min. track width: 100 microns
* Min. space between tracks: 100 microns
* Min. via/hole dia.: 300 microns

Range of products:

* Single-sided
* Double-sided
* Multilayer(up to 16 Layers)
* Substrate Material: FR-4 & others

Engineering Systems:

* Schematic capture & PCB Design using software tools
* High Resolution Photo-plotting
* File formats supported:
* RS 274 x
* RS274 D
* DXF
* DPF
* IPC-D-356

Surface Finishing:

* Gold Plating
* Hot-Air Leveling

Quality Assurance:

* IPC standard
* Automatic optical Inspection(AOI)
* Flying Probe Tester(FPT)



















---------- Post added at 01:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 AM ----------

Fiber Optic Cables

Category : Fiber Optic Cables
Manufacturer : GIDS/LTE
Detail


We employ state-of-the-art, computer controlled and multipurpose equipment for production of optical fiber cable. Our design team works with the customers to produce custom-designed cables best suited to meet the requirements of the customer's application. Current product range includes:-

* Aerial Cable
* Duct Cable
* Direct Burried Cable
* Breakout Cable

FIBER1 FIBER3
Optical Fibers

* Single Mode (1 25um) for LDI /Long Haul Solutions
* Multimode (for Short Haul Networks)

Optical Fiber Devices

* Patch Cord & Pigtails
 * Couplers
* Single Mode Couplers
* Attenuators
* Dual Window Couplers
* Single Mode Tap Couplers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

THICK FILM HYBRID CIRCUITS

Category : Thick Film Hybrid Circuits
Manufacturer : 
Detail


THICK FILM HYBRID TECHNOLOGY

Thick film technology has established itself as one of the major manufacturing methods to produce microelectronics circuits. The hybrid microcircuit is, in essence, an electronic packaging and interconnection approach that assures lesser weight, smaller volume, and high density. Institute of Industrial Control Systems is fully equipped with the most modern equipment for the production of Thick Film Hybrid Circuits. The department of thick film technology carries out all the stages of design and manufacturing with a team of highly qualified engineers, scientist and skilled staff.

* Custom design
* Large volume capacity
* Variety of techniques
* Military, Industrial and Consumer products
* Highly reliable and stable circuits
* Fabrication in class 10,000 clean room environment
* Quick service to customer requirements

INTRODUCTION



A thick film hybrid circuit consists of a ceramic substrate on which conductor tracks and resisters are printed and fired. The micro-chips and discrete components are bonded, either by reflow soldering or by chip and wire technology. The printed resistors can be trimmed using laser trimmer to the tolerance of less than +-.1%.

Active trimming is also possible. Due to active trimming of resisters, accurate values of voltage and current can be achieved in the circuit.



TECHNICAL DATA

Substrate:

Substrate material:

96% Alumina, 0.33 Watts/cm 2 Watts/cm 2 at 70 oC

Resistors:

Resistance Values:

1 ohm to 10 M Ohm. Post laser trim tolerance to +_0.1%. Temperature coefficient of resistance (TCR): +_ 150 ppm/ o C for range from 1 Ohm to 1 M ohm. TCR tracking: Better than +_ 50 ppm/ o C for resistors in any configuration.

Transistors, Diodes

Wide range of devices in SOT packages

Integrated circuits

All three types of ICs, i.e., standard, surface mount and bare chips can be used.

Laser Trimming

Besides trimming the resistors upto the required tolerances, functional trimming of circuit resistor values can be optimized by laser trimming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Relifing & Upgradation Munitions

Category : Refilling & Upgradation of Munitions
Manufacturer : GIDS/IDS
Detail


We offer services for assessing the reliability and shelf life of the missiles to ensure weapons in an operational-ready state. Non destructive testing through X ray, debonding test, UTS, elongation test and Tomography. A fully equipped static firing facility to measure the ballistic parameters of the Rocket Motors. Rocket Motor Propellant Grain testing is based on International Propellant and Explosive Standards.

* Rocket motors
* Propellants
* Fuses(Safe and Arm)
* Electronics
* Guidance and control systems
* Warhead
* Batteries
* Pyrotechnics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

ACOUSTIC RANGES

Category : Acoustic Ranging
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail


When operating in the modern naval environment a vessel is subjected to numerous detection threats due to its various influence signatures. To successfully counter signature related threats a vessel&#8217;s radiated acoustic signature must be measured and analysed.



Considering the importance of acoustic signature measurement, MSL has acquired/developed systems using state of the art technology for Radiated Acoustic Noise Measurement and Analysis. MSL can provide acoustic ranging solutions based on proven commercial off the shelf technology. MSL provides highly reliable ranging capabilities enabling the user to manage the acoustic signature of their vessels.



During past years, MSL has acquired substantial expertise in this field. Based on this experience the customer need will be met with a solution that provides value for their money. Now MSL proudly offers the two proven techniques of Acoustic Signature Measurement for surface as well as submerged vessels, namely Dynamic and Static Ranging. The prime objective of Dynamic Ranging (DR) is to quantify the radiated hydrodynamic signatures under actual operational conditions in the frequency range of 1 Hz &#8211; 40 KHz, while in Static Ranging a more sophisticated technique known as Near Field Acoustic Holography (NAH) is employed, in which the measurement is made in near vicinity of the vessel (1m ~ 1.5m) and objective is to locate the various sources contributing to the noise radiation.



The recorded acoustic data is analyzed by employing extensive signal processing techniques. Following are main features of the analysis report.

a. Dynamic Ranging results comprising of

* Narrow/Broad Band Spectrum.
* Interpretation of data to determine Detection Range of the Vessel.
* Critical Speed of the Vessel.
* Propeller Cavitations Frequency Band.



b. Near Field Acoustic Holography results consists of

* Narrow/Broad Band Spectrum.
* Identification of all possible Noise Sources using Back Propagation Techniques.
* Holograms to localize the Noise Sources.



SHIP DESIGN CAPABILITY



MSL has access to designer &engineers who exploit latest design software to accomplish following studies/calculation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

: Thermal Image Integration with T-Series tanks
Manufacturer : 
Detail

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

STRUCTURAL DESIGN CAPABILITY

Category : Structural Design of Naval Systems
Manufacturer : GIDS/MSL
Detail



GIDS/MSL has a comprehensive and flexible blend of capabilities with engineering skills and multidisciplinary knowledge for the structure design and analysis of marine & off-shore platforms. In addition to these, different types of machines can also be designed for industrial applications.






To achieve these designs, advanced 3D Modeling & FE Analysis techniques are used. The designs are facilitated by the use of industrial codes.



The major structural design capabilities are as follows:










Advanced 3-D modeling accompanied with detailed drawings of marine and other mechanical structures.




Static and Dynamic finite element analysis of structures for the determination of displacements, stresses, strains and forces in structures.







Model and Harmonic finite element analyses of structures for the determination of vibration characteristics (natural frequencies and mode shapes) of structures or machine components.






Weld analysis in order to determine the strength of various types of welds.






There is a wide range of applications of structural design capability in the field of marine, production and automobile industry.


----------



## Imran Khan

EMI/EMC SERVICES

Category : EMI / EMC
Manufacturer : GIDS/MSL
Detail


EMI/EMC SERVICES






GIDS / MSL offers a wide range of Electromagnetic Compatibility (EMC) services. A fusion of in-depth knowledge, extensive testing experience and state-of-the-art equipment enables us to identify and solve critical EMC problems early in the development stage, thus saving your valuable time, money and engineering resources.





EMC TESTING OF TACTICAL PLATFORMS




EMC testing of ships, submarines, other tactical platforms and electronic systems is carried out. Upon completion of testing remedial measures are proposed to the client for rectification of EMI problems. We also offer periodic EMC testing of platforms for maintaining and assuring EMC for reliable operation of the system.



ELECTROMAGNETIC SHIELDING OF SITES






With the massive growth of electronic devices and proliferation of mobile and wireless communication, the requirement of shielding has become imperative. Today, shielding against electromagnetic interference (EMI) is widely practiced by military, industry, medical facilities and R&D laboratories. GIDS/MSL designs and installs Electromagnetic Shielding according to the specified requirement. E3 survey is then conducted to assure the shielding effectiveness and a compliance certificate is issued.



REGULATORY COMPLIANCE TESTING & CERTIFICATION OF TELECOMMUNICATION & ELECTRONIC EQUIPMENT




GIDS/MSL offers comprehensive consultancy and testing services to both military and commercial customers through proven methodologies. We also offer services to ensure product conformance to EMC Standards to ensure the compatibility requirement at the product&#8217;s developmental stage. Furthermore, EMC requirements of printed circuit boards is addressed at the design stage.










SECURITY & DATA PROTECTION

Processes that are underpinned by the technology can be susceptible to disruption from intentional and unintentional electromagnetic interference. The disruption can appear to be non malicious, manifesting as a system crash or latch up. The data interception attack is completely passive and insidious, which means the user is unlikely to be aware of its occurrence. To ensure integrity of classified information MSL can provide solutions that will provide protection against all identified vulnerabilities.



RADIATION HAZARD ASSESSMENT

Increased use of electromagnetic (EM) energy has led to initiatives to protect the workforce and the general public from possible health hazards associated with EM exposures. Commercial and industrial sectors need to be compliant with current exposure guidelines to ensure safety. At GIDS/ MSL we also provide guideline and mitigation techniques to safeguard your environment against EM radiations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Security Solutions

Category : Security Solutions
Manufacturer : 
Detail


GIDS/ACES is partner of ZF solution. Panasonic have a comprehensive experience of security solution and Building Management solutions. We have value able client like Atomic Energy Commission and NESCOM these are the testimony of our success.

CCTV & IP Surveillance

* Metropolitan Solutions
* Campus, Apartment Building & Retail Chain Solutions
* Industrial, Facility and Defense Solutions
* Control Room & System Integration
* Bullet Proof Jackets
* NIJ Level 3 & 4 Protection
* Based on Mehler Hard Ballistics & Honeywell Soft Armour Fabric

Fiber%20Optic.jpg

Explosive & Metal Detectors

* Vehicle Scanners
* Under Vehicle Scanning System(UVSS)
* Road Blockers
* Security Gates and Turnstiles
* Access Control & Time and Attendance
* Biometric Short and Long Range RFID Fire Alarm Systems



IT & Telecom Solutions

GIDS/ACES has massive experience in IT and telecom field both in private and public sectors. GIDS/ACES is the partner CISCO and HP which makes us complete solution providers of network infrastructure.Our expertise are given below

&#65533;IT Infrastructure & Data Centers




* OFC Outside and Inside Plant
* Structured Cat 6 & Cat 7 Cabling
* Switching & Routing
* Firewalls, IDS, IPS & IT Security Audit
* Servers, NAS & SAN
* Equipment, Power and Cooling Racks
* Network Management Software
* NOC & SOC




Microsoft,Linux & Solaris OS

* System Integration & IT Maintenance Access & Transport Networks
* PDH, SDH, PCM & DXC
* Wireless Access: Repeater, WLAN, MESH, TDM over IP & Antenna
* Last Mile: xDSL, DSLAM, Media & Interface Converters
* VOIP, Video Conferencing & Tele Presence




good_dome.jpg
Tripod-Turnstile-JSTZ183-.gif

IT & Desktop Accessories

* PCs, Laptops, High Speed Printers & Scanners
* SOHO, Home User and Corporate IT Accessories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Digital Signage

Category : Digital Signage
Manufacturer : 
Detail


Full scale experience of digital signage ACES possess in this field from Flight Information Display systems to Health Care information system, From Sports Boards to Data walls, ACES is the only company in this region of world having this sort of experience

* Airport Flight Information Display System
* Metropolitan LED Screens Network
* Shopping Malls LCD Signage Network
* LCD Information Display Network for Education, Hospitality, Health Care, Banks and Factories
* Information Kiosks
* Indoor LED Displays
* LED Scoreboards
* Stadium Perimeter Displays
* Rental LED Displays for Expos
* Video Walls for Military Operations Room, Media Centers and Cellular Operations Centers
* Digital Signage Information Display Software
* Display Engines for Large Format Screens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Optical Encoder

Category : Optical Encoder
Manufacturer : 
Detail


ATCOP has developed optical shaft encoder with a resolution of 1 mil for angular measurements in azimuth & elevation of radars and other such applications.

* Angular Measurement Resolution 1 Mil
* Digital Readout

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Thin Films Optics

Category : Optics & Optical Thin Film Coating
Manufacturer : 
Detail


Optical thin films designed and fabricated for High power Lasers, Night vision devices, Optical and Optoelectronic systems.
Optical coatings can also be designed and fabricated according to the customer's specifications.

* Antireflection Coatings
* High Reflection Coatings
* Beam Splitters
* Narrow Band Filters
* Metallic Coatings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

OXYGEN GENERATOR

Category : Oxygen Generator
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail


Oxygen Generator

Model: OG-D2000
Model: OG-D2800

An improved version of Oxygen Candle which
generates oxygen from burning of a
pyrotechnic mixture in confined atmosphere

SALIENT FEATURES:

* Sealed stainless steel box, long storage life,easy and safe to handle, transport and operate

* Specially suited for inhaling purposes in closed environment such as submarines, NBC shelters and underground facilities

SPECIFICATIONS:
Model DXL-97 (Modified) Model OR-3000
Dimensions 400x140x140mm 400x140x140mm
Weight 13.4kg 16.5kg
Volume of Gas 2100 liters approx 2800-3000 liters approx
Burning time 30-40 min 30-40 min
Temp. during burning 350&#65533;C approx 400&#65533;C approx

QUALITY OF GAS
Oxygen gas 99.55% 

99.55%
Carbon dioxide 0.45% 0.45%
Carbon monoxide <100 VPM <100 VPM
Chlorine gas Absent Absent
Sodium chloride Absent Absent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

TEAR GAS SHELLS

Category : Tear Gas Shells & Granades
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail


The design of tear gas shell is based in CS composition. It can effectively be used by the law enforcing agencies, using 38mm tear gas gun. The parameters and its characteristics conform to international standards.






SPECIFICATIONS



Caliber: 37/38 mm

Range (long): 137 m (150 yards)

Range (small): 68 m (75 yards)

Discharge Time: 35 sec. (plus)

Shelf Life: 4 years

Length: 140 mm

Weight: 150 &#65533; 160 g



Aluminum cased payload enclosed in plastic casing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Stun Granades

Category : Stun Granades
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

STUN GRENADE

Category : Stun Granades
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail


A device to produce high intensity illumination and loud bang which temporarily causes disorientation of the other persons.



* It is non lethal and does not contain explosive material.
* No fragments are produced after initiation.



SPECIFICATIONS





Illumination intensity

Sound Intensity

Delay Time

Total weight of the Device

Diameter of the Body

Length of the Body




10,000 ft Candle

120 dbs approx.

1.5 - 2 Seconds

230 g approx.

51.50mm

165.00mm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frankenstein

I would like to thank India, If they were not are adversary, then we would never have gone that far in tech

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Ballistic helmets

Category : Ballistic Helmets
Manufacturer : GIDS
Detail




Ballistic Helmet
Key Specification / Special Features

* Our PASGT (Personal Armour system Ground Troops) helmet protects against fragments / shrapnel & ballistic threats.
* Manufactured using Aramid, high strength low weight textile fiber, and resin having high ballistic resistance.
* Comfortable wearing with ideal mass distribution over head.
* Used by military, special forces and police.


Colors

Easy to camouflage / conceal as it is available in army green, desert tan, black or in any other color as per requirement. Yarn of chain strap dyed in non fading color, resistant to perspiration, water & heat.
Design Configuration



* Compatible with goggles, binoculars & wireless communication devices
* Adjustable chin strap.
* Allows good air circulation.

Manufacturing & Testing Facilities



We have the facility to impregnate mold & test the Composite / Aramid material as well as the facility to test the ballistic helmet according to international standards.

Protection Levels


Ballistic resistant

Ballistic Penetration Resistance is according to NIJ-STD-0101.01 for following ammunition & weapons.

* Ammunition Cal. 9mmx12g MK 20AMD
* Weapon SMG,MP5A2A3
* Nominal Bullet Mass 7.45 gm
* Muzzle Energy 626J
* Trauma 20mm


Resistance against heat & water

Inner suspension system provides heat resistance from hot environment. Ballistic performance not effected even after long exposure of water.
Price



We offer highly competitive prices of all models.
Available Sizes



We offer varying weights & sizes to suit your needs. It's perfect fit and comfort makes it possible to be worn for a longer period of time.





helmet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

GENERAL PURPOSE STEEL BOMBS 








DESCRIPTION

* Effective against all kind of targets.
* Give blast as well as fragmentation effect.
* Low Drag design with high Length-to-Diameter Ratio.
* Forged from seamless steel tube.
* Filled with Compo 'B' explosive.
* Inert filling can be used for training purpose.
* Can be used in the following configurations:-
o Low drag configuration: when installed with Conical Fin Assembly.
o High drag configuration: when installed with Retarded Tail Unit.
* Can be fitted with the following types of fuzes:-
o Mechanical Nose fuze M-904 or equivalent.
o Mechanical Tail fuze M-905 or equivalent.



NATO APPLICATIONS 


* Can be carried on NATO standard suspension systems.
* Can be fitted with the following types of Electronic fuzes:-
o Ultra Quick Electronic Impact Nose Fuzes AB-100 ( in low drag configuration) and AB-105 (in low or high drag configuration).
o Electronic Proximity Nose Fuzes AB-103 (in low drag configuration) and AB-104 (in low or high drag configuration).
o Electronic Long Delay Fuze AB-112.
o Electrically Timed Fuzes FMU-81/B, FMU-139 A/B.
o Electronic (Tail) Fuze FMU-54 A/B.




WARSAW APPLICATIONS 


* Includes Integral E.F.I Cable for interfacing the nose fuze to Russian aircraft pylons.
* Can be carried on WARSAW standard suspension systems.
* Can be fitted with the following types of Electronic fuzes.
o Ultra Quick Electronic Impact nose Fuzes AB-100AN (in low drag configuration) and AB-105AN (In low or high drag configuration).
o Electronic Proximity Nose Fuzes AB-103AN (in low drag configuration) and AB-104AN (in low or high drag configuration). Electronic Long Delay Fuze AB-112AN
o Electrically Timed Fuzes FMU-81/B, FMU-139 A/B
o Electronic (Tail) Fuze FMU-54 A/B




SPECIFICATIONS 

General Purpose Steel Bomb(125 Kg) 
General Purpose Steel Bomb(250 Kg) 
General Purpose Steel Bomb(500 Kg) 
General Purpose Steel Bomb(1000 Kg)


GP Steel NATO GP Steel WARSAW GP Steel NATO GP Steel WARSAW GP Steel NATO GP Steel WARSAW GP Steel NATO GP Steel WARSAW
Length 1,072 mm - 1,084.5 mm 1,531 mm - 1,547 mm 1,832 mm - 1,850 mm 2,466 mm - 2,482 mm
Diameter Ø 228.60 mm Ø 273.10 mm Ø 356.6 mm Ø 457.00 mm
Net Explosive Content 45 kg 87 kg 200 kg 430 kg
Type of Explosive Composition 'B' (Typical) Composition 'B' (Typical) Composition 'B' (Typical) Composition 'B' (Typical)
Charge Weight Ratio 36% to 40% 40%
Aircraft Interface 355.60 mm(14 inch) apart suspension lugs 250.00 mm apart suspension lugs 355.60 mm(14 inch) apart suspension lugs 250.00 mm apart suspension lugs 355.60 mm(14 inch) apart suspension lugs 250.00 mm apart suspension lugs 762.00 mm(30 inch) apart suspension lugs 480.00 mm apart suspension lugs
Integral E.F.I. Cable - Yes - Yes - Yes - Yes
Service Life 10 years (Subject to AERO Defined Storage Standards)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

PRE-FRAGMENTED BOMBS 





DESCRIPTION

* New concept in optimizing the effectiveness of conventional bombs.
* Outer casing manufactured from composite fiber.
* Contains spherical steel balls which shoot out in all directions when the blast occurs
* Extremely effective against soft targets at longer distances from the point of detonation
* 5 to 6 times more effective than a General Purpose Steel Bomb.
* Filled with compo 'B' explosive
* Inert filling can be used for training purpose
* High Length-to-Diameter Ratio for low drag design
* Can be used in the following configuration:-
o Low drag configuration : when installed with Conical Fin Assembly.
o High drag configuration : when installed with Retarded Tail Unit.



NATO APPLICATIONS 


* Can be carried on NATO standard suspension system.
* Can be fitted with the following types of fuzes:-
o Ultra Quick Electronic Impact Nose Fuzes AB-100 (in low drag configuration ) and AB-105(in low or high drag configuration)
o Electronic Proximity Nose Fuze AB-103 (in low drag configuration) and AB-104 (in low or high drag configuration). for high drag optimum lethality, the Electronic Proximity Nose Fuze should be used to burst the bomb 2-12 m above the ground.




WARSAW APPLICATIONS 


* Includes Integral E.F.I Cable for interfacing the nose fuze to Russian aircraft pylons.
* Can be carried on WARSAW standard suspension systems.
* Can be fitted with the following types of fuzes:-
o Ultra Quick Electronic Impact Nose Fuzes AB-100AN (in low drag configuration) and AB-105AN (in low or high drag configuration)
o Electronic Proximity Nose Fuze AB-103AN (in low drag configuration) and AB-104AN (in low or high drag configuration). For high drag optimum lethality, the Electronic Proximity Nose Fuze should be used to burst the bomb 2-12 m above the ground.




SPECIFICATIONS 

Pre-Fragmented Bomb (125 Kg) 
Pre-Fragmented Bomb (250 Kg) 
Pre-Fragmented Bomb (500 Kg) 
Pre-Fragmented Bomb (1000 Kg)



PF NATO PF WARSAW PF NATO PF WARSAW PF NATO PF WARSAW PF NATO PF WARSAW
Length 1,072 mm - 1,084.5 mm 1,531 mm - 1,547 mm 1,832 mm - 1,850 mm 2, 466 mm - 2,482 mm
Diameter Ø 228.60 mm Ø 273.10 mm Ø 355.6 mm Ø 4,57.00 mm
Net Explosive Content 24 - 27 kg 48 - 51 kg 71- 79 kg 198 - 208 kg
Type of Explosive Composition 'B' (Typical) Composition 'B' (Typical) Composition 'B' (Typical) Composition 'B' (Typical)
Charge Weight Ratio 18% to 20% 18% to 20% 18% to 20% 18% to 20%
Aircraft Interface 355.60 mm(14 inch) apart suspension lugs 250.00 mm apart suspension lugs 355.60 mm(14 inch) apart suspension lugs 250.00 mm apart suspension lugs 355.60 mm(14 inch) apart suspension lugs 250.00 mm apart suspension lugs 762.00 mm(30 inch) apart suspension lugs 480.00 mm(30 inch) apart suspension lugs
Integral E.F.I. Cable - Yes - Yes - Yes - Yes
Typical Application Antipersonal Antipersonal and thin skin vehicles. Thin skin and light amour. Demolition
No. Of Steel Balls 20,000 11,900 10,780 4,900
Diameter of Steel Balls Ø 8.70 mm Ø 15.90 mm Ø 15.90 mm Ø 25.00 mm
Weight per 1000 Balls 2.65 kgs 8.42 kgs 18 kgs 67.36 kgs
Service Life 10 years (Subject to AERO Defined Storage Standards)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

INCENDIARY PRE-FRAGMENTED BOMBS 


DESCRIPTION




* New concept in optimizing the effectiveness of conventional bombs.
* A combination of steel balls and especially developed incendiary metal alloy is used to effectively create incendiary effect.
* Outer casing manufactured from composite fiber.
* Contains spherical steel balls which shoot out in all directions when the blast occurs.
* Extremely effective against soft targets at longer distances from the point of detonation.
* 5 to 6 times more effective than a General Purpose Steel Bomb.
* Filled with compo 'B' explosive
* Inert filling can be used for training purpose.
* High Length-To-Diameter Ratio for low drag design.
* Can be used in the following configuration:-
o Low drag configuration : when installed with Conical Fin Assembly.
o High drag configuration : when installed with Retarded Tail Unit.



NATO APPLICATIONS 


* Can be carried on NATO standard suspension system.
* Can be fitted with the following types of fuzes:-
o Ultra Quick Electronic Impact Nose Fuzes AB-100 (in low drag configuration ) and AB-105 (in low or high drag configuration)
o Electronic Proximity Nose AB-103 (in low drag configuration) and AB-104(in low or high drag configuration). For high drag optimum lethality, the Electronic Proximity Nose Fuze should be used to burst the bomb 2-12 m above the ground.



WARSAW APPLICATIONS 


* Includes Integral E.F.I Cable for interfacing the Nose Fuze to Russian aircraft pylons..
* Can be carried on WARSAW standard suspension systems.
* Can be fitted with the following types of fuzes:-
o Ultra Quick Electronic Impact Nose Fuzes AB-100AN (in low drag configuration) and AB-105AN (in low or high drag configuration).
o Electronic Proximity Nose Fuze AB - 103AN (in low drag configuration) and AB-10AN (in low or high drag configuration). For high drag optimum lethality, the Electronic Proximity Nose Fuze should be used to burst the bomb 2-12 m above the ground



SPECIFICATIONS 

Incendiary Pre-Fragmented Bomb (125 Kg)
Incendiary Pre-Fragmented Bomb (250 Kg) 
Incendiary Pre-Fragmented Bomb (500 Kg)

PFI NATO PFI WARSAW PFI NATO PFI WARSAW PFI NATO PFI WARSAW
Length 1,072 mm - 1,084.5 mm 1,531 mm - 1,547 mm 1,832 mm - 1,850 mm
Diameter Ø 228.60 mm Ø 273.10 mm Ø 355.6 mm
Net Explosive Content 24 - 27 kg 48 - 51 kg 71- 79 kg
Type of Explosive Composition 'B' (Typical) Composition 'B' (Typical) Composition 'B' (Typical)
Charge Weight Ratio 18% to 20% 18% to 20% 18% to 20%
Aircraft Interface 355.60 mm(14 inch) apart suspension lugs 250.00 mm apart suspension lugs 355.60 mm(14 inch) apart suspension lugs 250.00 mm apart suspension lugs 355.60 mm(14 inch) apart suspension lugs 250.00 mm apart suspension lugs
Integral E.F.I. Cable - Yes - Yes - Yes
Typical Application Incendiary- Heat stroke,Pulmonary effects, Oxygen starvation, Severe burns. Incendiary effect on POL and combustible materials. Pre-Fragmented- Anti-personnel and soft skin Incendiary- Heat stroke, Pulmonary effects, Oxygen starvation, Severe burns. Incendiary effect on POL and combustible materials. Pre-Fragmented- Anti-personnel and soft skin Incendiary- Heat stroke, Pulmonary effects, Oxygen starvation, Severe burns. Incendiary effect on POL and combustible materials. Pre-Fragmented- Anti-personnel and soft skin
No. Of Incendiary pieces 380 300 1040
Size of Incendiary pieces Ø 15x20x26 mm Ø 20x30x50 mm Ø 22 mm
Incendiary coverage-radius from point of detonation 400 m - 500 m 400 m - 500 m 500 m - 600 m
No. Of Steel Balls 15, 000 9,600 8,670
Diameter of Steel Balls Ø 8.7 mm Ø 8.70 mm or 16 mm To client requirement
Weight per 1000 Balls 2.65 kg 2.65 kg or 18 kg 18 kg
Service Life 10 years (Subject to AERO Defined Storage Standards)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

CEM (COMBINED EFFECT MUNITION) 


INTRODUCTION

Combined Effect Munition (CEM) is conventional cluster bomb with two kill mechanism:

* Anti-Personnel: Mild steel bomblet body having a warhead containing steel balls for fragmentation.
* Anti-Armor: Copper cone based shaped charge for armor penetration.

Combined Effect Munitions (CEM) consists of MK-7 Dispenser containing 247 Combined Effect Bomblets (CEBs).
The dual kill capability of CEM allows multi-dimensional damage to variety of targets.



OPERATIONAL FEATURES 


Upon release from the aircraft, CEM falls away from the launch aircraft to a safe separation distance. Initiation of the nose fuze detonator detonates linear shaped charge that splits the dispenser open along its full length on each side. The Combined Effect Bomblets (CEB) are dispersed in a stabilized nose down from over the pre-planed coverage area. Ram air causes the vane of S&A to rotate at high RPM, which result in the arming of CEBs. Upon impact the detonation wave is transmitted to the booster pellet, which finally explodes the main charge of the CEB..



PHYSICAL FEATURES 


* Weight: 490+10lbs
* Diameter: 13.20 inches
* Cross-section: 137 in2
* Fin Span (closed): 17.2 in2
* Lug Spacing: 14 inches
* Fuze Type: Electronic time based, nose mounted



FUZE SAFETY FEATURES 


* Air Sensor to check 220 knots
* Electro-mechanical system for explosive train alignment
* No. of Bomblets: 247
* Bomblet Warhead: Anti Personnel, Anti Armor



PERFORMANCES SPECIFICATION 


* Launch Speeds: 400-600 KTAS
* Launch Altitude: 100 m (level)
* Angle of Attack: 0 to 60 Degrees
* Operational Temperature Range: -40o C to +71o C
* Environmental Qualification: As per MIL-STD-331 and MIL-STD-810F
* Carriage Qualification: Same as MK-20
* Shelf Life: 10 Years
* Targets: Personnel, Armored Vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

CONICAL TAIL UNITS 


DESCRIPTION

* Stabilizes the flight of the bomb.
* Creates a low drag configuration for the bomb.
* Consists of an elongated cone assembled with four fins.
* Can be fitted with General Purpose Steel And Pre-fragmented Bombs.




SPECIFICATIONS 


* Length: 26.12 inches
* Gross Weight: 9.55 kg
* Diameter: 8.76 inches



RETARDED TAIL UNIT 


DESCRIPTION

* Especially designed to provide adequate safe distance between the bomb and the delivery aircraft during low level attack.
* Creates a low drag configuration for the bomb when in closed position and a high drag configuration when in open position.
* Consists of a shock absorbing tube and four extendable drag fins.
* After delivery from aircraft, the extended fins decelerate the bomb.
* Can be fitted with General Purpose Steel and Pre-fragmented Bombs.



SPECIFICATIONS 


* Length: 31.70 inches
* Gross Weight: 28.18 kg
* Diameter: 15 inches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

RPB-1 (Runway Penetration Bomb-1) 


DESCRIPTION

* Runway penetration bomb is used to neutralize concrete targets like runways, bunkers etc.
* The effect of destruction is obtained by high speed impact, penetration and then upheaval of hard targets by exploding the warhead with no risk to the delivering aircraft.
* The bomb can be released at high speed and low altitude to avoid enemy defenses.
* Upon delivery, the bomb decelerates to a very low speed to obtain the penetration angle and to increase the safety distance between the bomb and the releasing aircraft. Subsequently the firing of the rocket motor accelerates the bomb to a very high speed for penetration into the hard target.
* Release envelope
o 450 < IAS < 600 knots
o Altitude: &#8805; 200 feet
* Consists of four main sub-assemblies:-
o The Warhead: located at the front and weight approximately 105 kg
o The Sequence Assembly:located immediately behind the warhead and controls the sequence of operations.
o The Parachute Section: attached to the rear skirt of the booster by a jettisonable clamp ring and contains two drag chutes (deceleration and main).
o The Rocket Motor: double base propellant, burns for 0.45 seconds and provides a Thrust of 10,000 DaN
* Can be carried on NATO standard suspension systems




OPERATION 





Stored in a special sealed container, allowing installation on the aircraft directly from the container without any pre-installation assembly or adjustment.

Retarded Phase:

* Ejection of drag chute.
* Deployment of the first drag chute.
* Ejection and deployment of main chute.
* Measurement of the acceleration / time conditions.

Acceleration Phase:

* Ejection of the main chute and ignition of the rocket motor.
* Accelerates to 250 m/s in 0.45 seconds.
* Impact and explosion after penetration.

In case of emergency jettisoning, bomb drops completely inert.






DIMENSIONS 


* Overall Length: 2491 mm
* Length excluding the Front Fairing: 2414 mm
* Maximum Body Diameter: 223 mm
* Maximum Span: 430 mm
* Approximate Overall Propelled Weight: 165 kg
* Approximate Launch Weight: 200 kg



SAFETY 


* No electrical ignition.
* Drag chutes are not locked during captive flight.
* Rocket motor does not fire if main chute is not deployed for sufficient time.
* The warhead fuze pyrotechnic train stays out of line before Firing of rocket motor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Sher

Mr. Khan, Great infromation and research. Very good thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

If we had 'The best thread' option, I am sure this would win.

This page is espicially better than the first one, and it is total astonishment to see the great stuff we can make and also to know that we have capability to make stuff greater than this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Last Hope said:


> If we had 'The best thread' option, I am sure this would win.
> 
> This page is espicially better than the first one, and it is total astonishment to see the great stuff we can make and also to know that we have capability to make stuff greater than this.


 
mamooooo abhi to 2 companies bhi compleate nhi hoi pakistan ke 23 companies hai defence product making ki heheeheh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Ultra Quick Electronic Impact Fuze

* AB-100 AN
* AB-100 (For Low Drag Bombs).
* AB-105 (For Low & High Drag Bombs).

Electronic Proximity Fuze

* AB-103 (For Low Drag Bombs).
* AB-104 (For Low & High Drag Bombs).
* AB-104 AN (For Low & High Drag Bombs).

Multi-Role Fuze

* AL-788.

Common Features

* Incorporates state-of-the-art electronics, including such advanced features as a microprocessor based controller and a stepper motor to perform mechanical safety functions.
* Functioning is regulated by a microprocessor based controller.
* Designed for impact detonating action (including backup impact function) on all types of targets, including water and soft ground.
* Includes bird strike safety in all fuze types.



FEATURES OF AIR BURST FUZES AB-103 & AB-104 


* Optimizes the performance of air-burst bombs.
* The proximity function ensures a 2-12 m above ground level burst of the bomb for all types of targets, approach angles and closing velocities.
* Smoke or dust on the terrain does not interfere with the proximity function and electronic circuitry provides high immunity against enemy jamming.



FEATURES OF GROUND BURST FUZES AB-100 & AB-105 


* High performance electronic fuze replacement for M-904 Fuze or equivalent mechanical type fuzes.
* Optimizes the performance of ground-burst bombs.
* Provides instantaneous firing pulse (less than 50 micro seconds) on impact, thus ensuring true surface detonation of the bomb.



SPECIAL FEATURES OF AB-104 & AB-105 


* The presence of G-Sensor guarantees that the AB-104/AB-105 will not arm if The retarted tail unit does not open fully.



SPECIFICATIONS 

AB-100 AB-103 AB-104 AB-105 AL-788
Operation High Performance Ultra Quick Impact Detonating System High Performance Proximity/Impact Detonating System High Performance Proximity/Impact Detonating System High Performance Ultra Quick Impact Detonating System This Versatile Nose Fuze offers Proximity and Impact Detonation Modes Both in High and Low Drag Configuration
Burst Height - 2 - 12 m Above the surface 2 - 12 m Above the surface - 2 - 12 m Above the surface
Safety 
Selectable Arming Time 4-18 Seconds in low drag 2-6 Seconds in high drag mode, 4-30 Seconds in low drag mode
Electronic Module Activation Light
Air Sensor used to ensure that the fuze will not arm if the air speed is less than 220 knots
Carriage Envelope 
Speed 0 to 600 knots IAS
Altitude 0 to 40,000 Feet
G-Loading - 2.5 g to +6 g
Roll Rate 165 Degrees / Second
Environment Testing As per MIL-STD-331 and MIL-STD-810
Temperature Range -40o C to +71o C
Power Source Lithium Batteries
Reliability 95 %
Storage Life 8 - 10 Years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Electronic Proximity Fuze

* AB-100 AN (For Low Drag Bombs).
* AB-104 (For Low & High Drag Bombs).
* AB-104 AN (For Low & High Drag Bombs).

Common Features

* Optimizes the performance of air-burst bombs.
* Incorporates state-of-the-art electronics, including such advanced features as microprocessor based controller and a stepper motor to perform mechanical safety functions.
* Designed for impact detonating action (including backup impact functions) on all types of targets, including water and soft ground.
* Smoke or dust on the terrain does not interfere with the proximity function, and electronic circuitry provides high immunity against enemy jamming.
* Includes E.F.I capability for interface to Russian aircraft pylons.



SPECIAL FEATURES OF AB-104 AN 


* The presence of G-Sensor guarantees that the fuze will not arm if the Retarded tail unit does not open fully.
* The proximity function ensures a 2-12 m above ground level burst of the bomb for all types of targets, approach angles and closing velocities.



SPECIFICATIONS 

AB-104 AN AB-100 AN
Operation High / Low Drag Proximity Fuze with backup Impact Detonating High Performance Ultra Quick Impact Detonating System
Burst Height 2 - 12 m above the Surface -
Safety 
Selectable Arming Time 2-6 Seconds in high drag mode, 4-30 Seconds in low drag mode 4 - 18 Seconds in low drag mode
Electronic Module Activation Light
Air Sensor used to ensure that the fuze will not arm if the air speed is less than 220 knots
E.F.I used to ensure safe separation from the pylon prior to fuze commencing the arming cycle
Carriage Envelope 
Speed 0 to 600 knots IAS
Altitude 0 to 40,000 Feet
G-Loading - 2.5 g to +6 g
Roll Rate 165 Degrees / Second
Environment Testing As per MIL-STD-331 and MIL-STD-810
Temperature Range -40o C to +71o C
Power Source Lithium Batteries
Reliability 95 %
Storage Life 8 - 10 Years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

MOFA-200A (Muti Option Fuze for Artillery) 


DESCRIPTION

* Multi Option Fuze for Artillery that incorporates all the features of artillery fuzes.
* Multi Channel Harmonic Processing
* High noise immunity and low probability of cause of burst, by base-bleed motor burnout/ round vibrations
* No known jamming system in this frequency band i.e "S" band.
* Intelligent design.
* Freely available components.
* Inductively programmable in < 1.55 seconds.
* Micro controller based design.



FOUR MODES OF OPERATION 


Proximity Mode: (three heights of burst)

* Burst height low 4m ± 2m
* Burst height medium 10m ± 5m
* Burst heights high 20m ± 9m

Time Mode:

* Programmable from 3 sec to 199.9 sec with 100 ms of increment.

Point Detonation Mode:

* Detonation on impact.

Point Detonation Delay Mode:

* Detonation with delay after impact
* Programmable delay (2 ms-50 ms).



PERFORMANCE SPECIFICATIONS 

Artillery Round Interface All 105 mm, 130 mm and 155 mm projectiles with bursting munitions.
Gunfire Environment 30,000g&#8217;s maximum 18,000 RPM
Operational Environment -40oC to + 71oC
Mission Duration 200 seconds maximum
Height-of-Burst Accuracy All HOBs in 90% lethality range regardless of terrain or firing conditions
Time Mode Accuracy 0.1 second
Reliability >90%
Storage Life 20 years controlled, 2 years uncontrolled

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

ACMI (Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation System) 


INTRODUCTION

Success in the modern air-to-air combat arena depends on effective and realistic peacetime training. The nature of peacetime training requires accurate and detailed mission debriefs. Accurate reconstruction of the mission events is a challenging aspect of the mission debrief. AERO has developed Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation System which has revolutionized the training concept of Air Force.






SYSTEM CAPABILITIES 


The ACMI system is designed to be range-less i.e. it can be operated without any restriction in any area. The system records the "Time Space Position Information" (TSPI) of all the aircraft involved in the training exercise along with their essential parameters onto a removable data storage. The important parameters are shared amongst participant's aircraft as well on ground for real time debrief. The capabilities of the system include:

* Acquisition of aircraft data (MIL-STD-1553 or RS-232 bus)
* Exchange of data between the participating aircrafts using real time data link .
* Capture of &#8220;Weapon Employment Events&#8221;&#8221; (release/firing command).
* Notification to pilots of weapon event results such as hit and miss for missiles for real time kill removal functionality.
* Real time warnings to the pilot such as collision kill/miss etc..
* Recording of time synchronized relevant information for post mission debriefing replay like chaff/flare dispenser, RWR, EW etc.
* Post Launch missile fly out and bombing accuracy calculations.



DEBRIEF STATION CHARACTERISTICS 


The debrief ground station software consists of three major parts:

* Pre-mission configuration
* Debriefing and Mission Recreation.
* Report Generation and System Management.

Recreation of mission includes graphical regeneration of mission as well as providing of information in numerical form that is essential for carrying out an effective debrief.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

MOHAFIZ (Chaff & Flare Dispenser System) 


MOHAFIZ Counter Measures System is designed and produced for military aircraft and helicopter applications.



SYSTEM FEATURES 


* Microprocessor based programmable system.
* Display of remaining chaff & flare cartridges.
* Four modes of operation: Trigger, Manual, Auto and Emergency.
* Interface with Radar Warning Receiver (RWR) and Missile Approach Warning System (MAWS).
* Misfire compensation.
* Ten programmable sequences for automatic dispensing of chaff and / or flare.
* Power-on-self-test and periodic built-in-test.



PRODUCT SYSTEM DEFINITION 


Standard MOHAFIZ Counter Measures System:

* 1 x Display and Control Unit (DCU).
* 1 x Control Processing Unit (CPU).
* 2 x Fire Control Unit (FCU).
* 2 x Dispenser Unit comprising of 8 x Magazines (each magazine can carry 9 x Flare cartridges or 18 x Chaff cartridges).

Reduced Payload MOHAFIZ Counter Measures System:

* 1 x Display and Control Unit (DCU).
* 1 x Control Processing Unit (CPU).
* 1 x Fire Control Unit (FCU).
* 1 x Dispenser Unit.



FLARE CHARACTERISTICS 


* Jamming Wavelength: 1.5 micron
* Peak static radiation intensity: >20 KW/Sr
* Flare rise time: < 0.25 sec
* Flare burn time: > 3.5 sec
* Initial ejection velocity: >25 m/sec



CHAFF CHARACTERISTICS 


* Frequency range: 2 - 18 GHz
* RCS: 10 m2
* Chaff bloom time: < 500 ms
* Initial ejection velocity: 15 - 25 m/sec



MOHAFIZ SYSTEM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

AVTR SYSTEM (Airborne Video Tape Recorder System) 


Airborne Video Tape Recorder (AVTR) System is designed for recording of Head Up Display (HUD) / Sight View of combat / training aircraft and helicopter applications. The simplified two LRUs solution is adaptable to any Airborne Platform.



SYSTEM CHARACTERISTICS 


* Monitor Head Up Display (HUD) / Sight View
* Monitor pilot Headphone Audio.
* Monitor the event when Weapon Release Button is pressed.
* Convert the monitored visual, audio and event mark information into PAL/NTSC format electronics signal.
* Record visual, audio and event mark PAL / NTSC electronics signal into Digital 8 / Hi 8 video format.
* Automatically stops recording and indicates to the pilot when the tape ends or presence of dew is detected.
* Automatically switches on the heaters inside the recorder when the temperature is low enough to impair the video quality.
* Introduction of two layers of shock mounts provide protection against a wide range of low and high frequency vibrations.
* Adaptable for installation on any airborne platform due to its compact state of the art design.
* Simplified design consists of only two LRUs, Recorder and Camera & Control Panel Assembly.






CAMERA & CONTROL PANEL CHARACTERISTICS 


* Color CCD Camera of Resolution 752 x 582 (450 TVL)
* Integrated control panel provides control of the whole system.
* Provides status and error indication to the pilot.
* Provides video in PAL / NTSC Format.
* Field of view is 22o Horizontal and 16.5o Vertical.
* Auto Iris lens enhances the capability of the camera to provide best quality video in different light conditions.
* Designed according to the installation platform.



RECORDER CHARACTERISTICS 


* Records Video in Digital 8 / Hi 8 Format
* Recording Time.
* Digital 8 Format: 90 minutes in Short Play (SP) Mode, 135 minutes in Long Play (LP) Mode.
* Hi 8 Format: 150 minutes maximum.
* Operating Temperature Range: -55o C to +70o C.
* Dimension: 172 x 130 x 204 mm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

LISA-4000 AHRS (Attitude & Heading Reference System) 


Manufactured under co-production license from Northrop Grumman Italia (NGI). The Lisa-4000 performs two distinct basic functions:

* Flight Reference.
* Navigation.

The Flight Reference function provides:

* Heading and Attitude for Display/Autopilot.
* Anti-aliasing filtered body angular rate.
* Linear Acceleration data for autopilot inner loop stability augmentation.

Navigation is performed by coupling the LISA 4000 with a Doppler Radar and Air Data Computer or with a GPS. As a navigator the LISA-4000 also outputs high speed inertial velocity data required for accurate weapon release.

The LISA-4000 therefore provides all the inertial output parameters required for Autopilot, Navigation, Display and Weapon Delivery.






CHARACTERISTICS 


General:
* Size: 1/2 ATR Short/Short (322mm)
* Temperature: -40o C to +71o C
* Weight: 6.2 Kg
* Cooling: Not Required
* Power: 90 W, 18-32 Vdc

Outputs:
* Digital ARINC-429, MIL-STD-1553B, RS-422/485 (Heading, Attitude, Accelerations, Rates, Vertical Velocity)
* Synchro ARINC-407 (Heading, Pitch, Roll, Interlock for Autopilot),Eastern standard synchro output
* Analog (Yaw Rate, Validities)

Accuracy
* Heading: 0.8o 
* Attitude: 0.5o 
* Doppler/AHRS Navigation: < 1% Distance Traveled, GPS 80m CEP.



SYSTEM INTEGRATION FEATURES 


* Openess, Modularity and Scalability for a real Integration.



OPITIONAL LRU&#8217;S PACKAGAE 

CCMU-Automatic Flux Value Calibration. 






DCP-Full Digital autonomous interface control.





SBU-Eastern Avionic Integration. 





ENHANCE AVIONICS PACKAGE 

ADI/HIS-Fit & Form Cockpit retrofit with enhanced functions. 





MISSION COMPUTER-In flight/on ground management of large databases, flight plans, missions.





MAPS DISPLAYS-Several overlayed digital maps for navigation, Terrain & Obstacle Awareness. 





INTEGRATED SYSTEMS 


* GPS.
* DOPPLER RADAR
* AIR DATA COMPUTER
* TACAN
* HEAD UP DISPLAY
* WEAPON DELIVERY COMPUTER
* AUTOPILOT
* VOR/ILS
* BEZO BALL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

DETONICS 


At AERO we have the facilities of designing, development and production of different detonics, boosters, impulse cartridges, delay cartridges and munitions for different types of fuzes and conventional weapons. We also carry out research and development on different conventional ammunition, explosives, propellets, pyrotechnics & carry out manufacturing of different types of explosive pellets for different types of Detonics and boosters.

IMPULSE CARTRIDGE I-28

* Impulse Cartridge I-28 type is used for jettisoning / release of stores from Mirage Aircraft.



CHARACTERISTICS 


Electrical Specifications:

* Normal Firing Voltage: 27 ± 2 V DC
* Safe current ( Max. No-fire Current ): 0.85 + 0.05Amp. For one minute
* Min. all fire current: 1.4 + 0.1 Amp.
* Normal Firing Current: 3.0 + 0.5 Amp.
* Initiator Resistance: 0.40 ~ 0.60 Ohms
* Energy Output: 2000 ~ 3000 Joules




Performance parameters:

* Pressure: &#8805; 80 bars
* Initiator I-28 ignition Time: &#8804; 85 ms
* Primer Firing Time: &#8804; 15 ms
* Storage Temperature: -40o C to + 65o C.

Product Life

The following life limits are assessed for AERO's Impulse Cartridge I-28 under ambient storage conditions.

* Shelf Life: 8 years
* Utilization Life: 5 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

DETONICS 


At AERO we have the facilities of designing, development and production of different detonics, boosters, impulse cartridges, delay cartridges and munitions for different types of fuzes and conventional weapons. We also carry out research and development on different conventional ammunition, explosives, propellets, pyrotechnics & carry out manufacturing of different types of explosive pellets for different types of Detonics and boosters.

CARTRIDGE PPLT

* Cartridge PPLT is used in release unit/pylon of Mig-27 Aircraft.



CHARACTERISTICS 





Electrical Specifications:

* Safe Current at 28 VDC: 0.80 Amp
* Minimum Firing Current at 28 VDC: 1.50 Amp
* Normal Firing Current at 28 VDC: 3.0 Amp
* Electrical Resistance: 0.4 ~ 0.6 ohm

Performance parameters:

* Peak Pressure: (i) 25.0 ~ 32.0 bars at +21o C & -40o C. (ii) 26.0 ~ 35.0 bars at + 93o C
* Ignition Time: not more than 90 ms






---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------

DETONICS 


At AERO we have the facilities of designing, development and production of different detonics, boosters, impulse cartridges, delay cartridges and munitions for different types of fuzes and conventional weapons. We also carry out research and development on different conventional ammunition, explosives, propellets, pyrotechnics & carry out manufacturing of different types of explosive pellets for different types of Detonics and boosters.

CARTRIDGE TD-19PK

* Cartridge TD-19PK is used for jettisoning / release of stores from F-7 Series Aircrafts.



CHARACTERISTICS 


Electrical Specifications:

* Normal Firing Voltage: 27 ± 2 V DC
* Safe current (Max. No-fire current): (0.7 + 0.05 amp at 27 ± 2 V DC)
* Min. all fire current: (1.5 amp at 27 ± 2 V DC)
* Normal Firing current: 3 + 0.5 Amp.
* Initiator Resistance: 0.30 ~ 0.55 &#937;.

Performance parameters

* Pressure: 150 ~ 170 bar
* Ignition Time: not more than 85 ms
* Primer Firing Time: < 15 ms

Storage Temperature

* -40 oC to +60 oC

Product Life

The following life limits are assessed for AERO's Cartridge TD-19PK under ambient storage Conditions.

* Shelf Life: 10 years
* Utilization Life: 3 years









DETONATOR ELECTRIC To 10/20 


This detonator is initiated by electric pulse and filled with sensitive initiatory compositions and secondary explosives.



CHARACTERISTICS 


* Resistance range: 2.8 to 3.8 &#937;
* Response time: &#8804; 10 micro second
* Detonator type: Bridge wire
* Safe current: 235 milli Amp.
* Firing current: 600 milli Amp.

Sensitivity 1micro farad capacitor charge to 50 V should cause functioning in &#8804; 10 micro sec. All processes involved in the manufacturing of this detonator are controlled according to ISO: 9001- 2000 accreditation resulting into safe working practices through rigorous risk assessments.



APPLICATION 


* TO 10/20 electric detonator initiates explosive train of AB-Series electronic fuzes when desired electric pulse is applied.







DETONATOR M-35 

DESCRIPTION M-35 is a non electric detonator and is filled with primary and secondary explosives. This detonator is initiated by an electric detonator and used to initiate the booster charge in explosives train. All processes involved in the manufacturing of this detonator are controlled according to ISO: 9001- 2000 accreditation resulting into safe working practices through rigorous risk assessments. APPLICATION * M-35 detonator is used in different types of fuzes and forms explosive train







CUP BOOSTER 


DESCRIPTION

Cup Booster is filled with secondary explosive pellets and used to explode main explosive booster charge. Boosters of different Explosive densities are being manufactured. All processes involved in the manufacturing of this cup booster are controlled according to ISO: 9001- 2000 accreditation resulting Into safe working practices through rigorous risk assessments.







ADAPTER BOOSTERS M-148/M-147 

DESCRIPTION These Adapter boosters are filled with C.E explosive pellets and are used to explode main explosives charge of General Purpose Steel & Pre-Fragmented Bombs. Density of explosive pellet is maintained as per requirements. All processes involved in the manufacturing of these adapter boosters are controlled and according to ISO: 9001- 2000 accreditation resulting into safe working practices through rigorous risk assessments. The adapter booster M-148 is used in nose while adapter booster M-147 is used in tail of General Purpose Bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

RABTA (C4I/ Air Defence Automation System) 


A complete C4I system, that can interface all types of sensors (radars, sonars, IR sensors etc), to form a self-healing self-forming intelligent network. System supports upward, downward and lateral flow of information to bring all tiers of command at the same level of situational awareness. The system can interface to weapons as well, to pass on firing and control orders automatically.



RADAR INTERFACE & DAQ SYSTEM 


The system is designed to acquire radar targets information present in the form of video/plot/track. For extracting this information, system supports a multitude of protocols (e.g., synchronous, asynchronous), electrical standards (e.g., RS-485, RS-422, RS232). System is configurable to receive target data from any standardized/known format.



RADAR DATA EXTRACTOR 


Radar Data Extractor (RADEX) extracts digital target information by processing primary radar video. The RADEX is designed to accommodate variable scan rates and signal bandwidths of both short and long-range radars and utilize both normal and MTI video signals. It detects targets by correlating target 2-D profile with pre-stored profile. It precisely locates a target by finding maximum strength of radar video in a configurable 2-D region depending on time on target. All processing functions are fully configurable to adapt to specific customer needs. The main characteristics of RADEX include:

* 14-bit sampling at 0.25 Mhz to 20Mhz (max).
* Processing Channels: I/Q / MTI / Normal Video Processing.
* Dynamic Clutter Mapping.
* Target Capacity: 1600 Targets per Scan.



IFF DECODER 




IFF Decoder provides digital target extraction for all ICAO and AIMS compliant interrogators. IFF Decoder interfaces directly to control centers or other downstream processors. In addition to providing high quality digital secondary target reports, IFF Decoder also correlates primary radar information from Radar Data Extractor.Main features of the decoder are:

* Processing Modes: 1,2,3/A and 3/C.
* IFF Video Sampling: Digital sampling at 4Mhz &#8211; 10Mhz (Max).
* IFF Video Processing: Digital/Analog IFF video processing
* Target Capacity: Up to 1600 reports per scan..
* Garbling Detection and resolution of both super imposed and interleaved target returns.
* Performs in the densest FRUIT environments through defruiting techniques.






RADAR DISPLAY CONSOLE (RDC) 

AERO's Radar Display Console is a fully functional field proven Radar Display with powerful control features for the controllers/operators of the radar. Its integration with variety of radars is field proven. It can display raw radar video as well as processed target information.The numerous display settings/control features allow the controller/operator efficient air-space-management through Radar Display Console.
It has the following technical characteristics:

TECHNICAL CHARACTERISTICS




RAW VIDEO:
* Display of multiple videos in separate colors
* User configurable intensity control for all types of videos

PLOTS:
* IFF and fused plots have further classifications according to the military and civil aviation standards.

TRACKS/TRACKER TARGET DATA:
* Different types of targets (output from Multiple Radar Tracker) are displayed on the screen in accordance with MIL-STD-2525B.

BEARING LINES:
* User configurable Plot Suppression Areas and Video Suppression Areas in multiple shapes.

SYMBOLS:
* User can insert/remove different type of symbols of military importance

INTERCEPTION PROFILE GENERATION:
* Controllers/operators can generate interception profiles for the actual interception that is being carried out for the fighter aircrafts or for mock interceptions for training purposes.
* The fighter & target parameter information such as speed/heading/angles of turn etc are also calculated internally by the system upon each track update and are shown to the user.




VOICE SWITCHING SYSTEM (VSS) 





Voice Switching System is designed to provide highly reliable, state-of-the-art, air-to-ground,ground-to-ground, and intercom communications for controllers of Military and civil air traffic; Air-to-ground communication interfaces provide connectivity between UHF, VHF and HF radio transmitters and receivers; Ground-to-ground communication interfaces provide connectivity to the public switched telephone network (PSTN), the defense switched network, long haul leased telephone lines, and the base telecommunications infrastructure; human interface to the communications network for safe and efficient communication control; each operator has the control to switch between any of the available radio and telephone channels; The Graphical User Interface (GUI) provides a flexible user configurable and friendly control.



MULTIPLE RADAR TRACKER (MRT) 


* Can handle up to 2000 system tracks simultaneously.
* Can track maneuvers of up to 7 sustained Gs.
* Kalman filter based prediction engine.
* Dual mode association using both Nearest Neighbor (NN) and Joint Probabilistic Data Association (JPDA) algorithms.
* Provides option to force fuse tracks manually.
* Facilitates to exchange labels and change ids of tracks as desired.



AIR SITUATION DISPLAY (ASD) 





* Compliant with mil-std-810E for anti-shock, anti-dust and weatherproof design.
* Compliant with mil-std-461 for electromagnetic interference.
* Mil-std-2525 compliant C4 I display with complete GIS support.
* Software can handle upto 2000 Tracks,2000 Symbols and 65535 vector areas simultaneously.
* Up to 255 vector maps can be overlayed simultaneously.
* Automatic interception profile generation feature to facilitate GCI operation.



THREAT EVALUATION AND WEAPONS ASSIGNMENT 


Threat Evaluation and Weapons Assignment (TEWA) is an intelligent system designed to evaluate threats and engage weapons to these threats. TEWA detects hostile tracks and assigns a threat level to them. It determines all vital points and areas and calculate their threat scores and sorts out all those weapons that can engage these threats and assigns weapons to these threats.

FEATURES:

* Provides automatic air situation assessment.
* Warns system for incoming hostile tracks.
* Performs automatic threat evaluation and calculates threat level of these hostile tracks.
* Determines suitable weapons that can be used to engage these hostile tracks and engage appropriate weapons to these hostile tracks
* Guides fighters for interception.


WAR GAMING SYSTEM:

* An Air Defence war gaming system based on real-time adversarial head-to-head paradigm.
* Scalable architecture allows easy addition of new models.
* Recording and scenario saving options to facilitate review of player performance.
* Up to 255 players per team.
* Up to 255 referees to monitor the progress of the game.
* Integrated Threat Evaluation & Weapons Assignment module to facilitate tactics evaluation.



RADAR AUDIO VIDEO RECORDING SYSTEM 


Radar Audio Video Recording System (RAVRS) is a device for automatic recording, storage and replay of the video information coming from radar as well as the voice information coming from multiple sources. RAVRS is a state-of-the-art technology in the field of digital data logging. It is a powerful system, designed to meet the growing needs in mission critical systems, of reliable audio and video recording.

TECHNICAL CHARACTERISTICS:

* 24 hours a day recording of digital radar video and audio data.
* Fast search of recorded data.
* Simultaneous recording and playback facility.
* Data archiving on internal hard disk (HDD) and external media (DVD-RAM).
* Synchronous playback of the multiple audio and video channels.



BASE OPS ROOM / FIC SOFTWARE 


FEATURES:

* Two-way communication of tactical and operational data.
* Tabular display on remote and central command center.
* Handling of thousands of records simultaneously.
* Communication mediums can be dialup, leased line and hot lines.
* Time synchronization with external source and record's time stamping.
* System can be installed at ground stations, ships and air-crafts.
* Encryption is used for secure data transfer.
* Auto acknowledgment mechanism implemented to assure the data communication.
* Can be interfaced with any existing database.
* Cost-effective solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

MAHFOOZ (Secure Communication Equipment) 





MAHFOOZ (AERO-SCE) is an indigenously developed secure communication system with space domain algorithm. Implemented in specifically designed secure hardware, supports voice, fax and data communication on public switched telephone network and compatible networks.



KEY FEATURES 


* AERO-SCE provides a real time, full duplex implementation of the most modern cryptographic techniques that have proven to be efficacious in numerous evaluations.
* Indigenously developed 128 bit customizable encryption algorithm with proven security strength.
* True independent dual security layers due to incorporation of 571 bit elliptic curve cryptography.
* Proprietary multi source frequency domain hardware random number generator.
* Encryption is performed in a tamper proof hardware module with secret algorithms profiled by the security manager.
* Specifically designed to encrypt voice, fax and computer data over PSTN and its compatible networks.
* Intelligible voice quality with good speaker recognition.
* Simple installation by merely connecting the unit between PSTN line and Phone Set.
* Operates like a normal telephone set in insecure mode.
* Key filling through electronic key fill device with encrypted contents.
* Flexible hardware to incorporate any customized encryption algorithm.



SYSTEM SPECIFICATIONS 


Physical:
* Mounting: Desktop. 10&#8221; x 8&#8221; x 3&#8221; (L x W x H)
* Weight: less then 3kg
* Display: 2-line LCD 
* Keypad: Customized silicon rubber

Communication:
Oparable on all PSTN and Compatible networks
* Modem: V.92 Compatible with auto fallback
* Data Rates: From 19.2kbps to 2.4 kbps for data & Fax.
* Synchronization Time: 15-20s (Depending upon line condition)
* Process Delay: less then 100ms
* Voice Quality: GOOD
* Fax Compatibility: All G3 Standard fax Machines
* Data Compatibility: Transparent; All Standard UART interface at 9600bps, 8, N, 1 Supports various file extension data transfer e-g. .jpg, .RAR, .zip, .PDF, .txt, doc, .PPT etc

Interfaces
* Telephone: RJ-11
* Data: PC Standard DB-9
* Fax: RJ-11
* Power: 2.5mm DC barrel connector

Environmental
* Operating Temperature: -10o C to + 50o C
* Storage Temperature: 120o C to 65o C
* Casing: Metallic, Splash protected
* Humidity: 95% non-condensing
* Vibration: Mil-Std-810F, Method 514.5 

PCBs
* Multi-layer design up to 10 layers
* Component Density: More then 250 types of components with wiring Density UP to 0.07962mm







CRYPTOGRAPHIC SPECIFICATION 


* Non public domain, customizable algorithm.
* Master key length, 512 bit
* Key storage capacity of 500 different Keys of 512 bit each
* Algorithm execution and Key storage on single BGA chip with Specialized PCB design to avoid on board tempering
* Key management using electronic key gun device
* True independent dual layer of system security
* Multi-source, frequency domain hardware random number generator
* Smart card based device authentication System
* Temper proof casing



STANDARD COMPLIANCE 


* SCE Encryption algorithm operates in CBC mode in Compliance to NIST-PUB-800-38A
* Data integrity provided by MAC in Compliance to FIPS-PUB-198A
* Multi-source hardware random numbers acquisition mechanism in Compliance with FIPS-PUB-180-2
* Session secret key ECC based Key exchange protocol in Compliance to FIPS-PUB-186-2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

this thread should def. be made a sticky

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

ANTIBODY said:


> this thread should def. be made a sticky



its need to update missiles add some new toys as nasr missile and other parts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

ok here we go some now toys 

155mm new ammo for pak-korea made artillery guns 







---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------

nasr missile system 


60km range new tactical nuclear missile

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## maverick1977

This thread is insane. i have gone over page 1 and it took me 4 hours.... This is a gold mine... Imran, great great work !!! you should be give a title of researcher.... 

Now on the capability, Pakistan is done well for its small economy. Next generation wars are all about technology, and i am sure Pakistan is among the leaders when it comes to producing high class weapons !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer

*Rocket 122 MM He (MBRL) YARMUK*
*Rocket 122mm HE (MBRL) is a ground to ground free flight artillery rocket fired from multi-tube or single-tube launcher. It is used against pesonnel and light material, providing both fragmentation and blast effect.
*





TECHNICAL DATA
Calibre 122 mm
Weight of filled warhead 18.4 kg without fuze 
19.4 Kg with fuze
Weight of propellant 20.4 kg double base
Total length of rocket 2,875 mm
Weight of complete rocket 66 Kg (approx)
Weight of bursting charge 6.0 Kg Compo B
Performance
Muzzle velocity 400 metres/sec
Max. time of flight 78 sec
Range of rocket 20 Km
Max. range without brake ring 20,580 metres
Max. range with small brake ring 15,890 metres
Max. range with large brake ring 12,080 metres

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

maverick1977 said:


> This thread is insane. i have gone over page 1 and it took me 4 hours.... This is a gold mine... Imran, great great work !!! you should be give a title of researcher....
> 
> Now on the capability, Pakistan is done well for its small economy. Next generation wars are all about technology, and i am sure Pakistan is among the leaders when it comes to producing high class weapons !!!



yaar i dont wanna be some thing else and then everyone will ask me qes 

buttttttttttttttt this thread should be sticky damn its pride made in pakistan 

is main kya pesy lagty hain ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

newly made gun G-3S

pic from UAE arms show

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Imran Khan said:


> newly made gun G-3S
> 
> pic from UAE arms show



That looks like a monster. It will not be used offensively and just for public display


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*Thread made sticky.

Thanks a bunch Imran*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

great work imran but info posted in wikipedia can be questionable sometimes. e.g; the C-100 Camcopter? others also

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

please anyone has info abut any new company or site inform me by PM thanks in advance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

many bug big gaints in military industry of pakistan have no sites what a shame man HIT - AWC -NDC -POF - no damn sites .

but we have few in hands these are sites with products .hope you guys keep eye on updates .











Center of Excellence in Science & Applied Technologies
CESAT--Center of Excellence in Science & Applied Technologies

Aero pakistan
Advanced Engineering Research Organization


defense export promotion org
::: DEPO - Defence Export Promotion Organization :::



karachi ship yard
Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works

IDS PAKISTAN
.:: IDS PAKISTAN ::.




Samad Rubber Works
index


Pakistan ordinance factories
http://www.pof.gov.pk


pakistan aeronotical complax
Pakistan Aeronautical Complex



STUMA PAKISTAN 
:..Welcome to [SATUMA]..:



INTEGRATED DYNAMICS
INTEGRATED DYNAMICS :: A Complete UAV Solution Provider


East West Infiniti (Pvt) Ltd
Welcome to East West Infiniti (P) Ltd. "Where Electronic Technology Speaks"

Advanced Computing and Engineering Solutions
ACES >> Home


GLOBAL INDUSTRIAL & DEFENCE SOLUTIONS
::GLOBAL INDUSTRIAL AND DEFENCE SOLUTIONS ::



Marine Systems PVT
http://msl.com.pk/AboutUs.htm

more companies without sites

SETS (Pvt) Ltd (Scientific Engineering & Technical Services)


IICS(Institute of Industrial Control Systems) 

ATCOP(Al-Technique Corporation of Pakistan)


IDS(INTEGRATED DEFENCE SYSTEMS) 

Xpert Engineering Services

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------


















---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

description


easy to deploy and devastatingly effective, millions of landmines lie in wait around the world. When stepped on, the mine explodes with enough force to rip the legs off of an adult or reduce a small child to pulp.
handicap international, a lyons-based humanitarian group estimates that between 400,000 and 450, 000 people have been maimed and twice that number have died as a result of the injuries.
ongoing conservative annual casualties are estimated at 7500, being mainly civilian. "some people are killed in remote areas and never found", says yve sandoz, an official of the international committee of the red cross in geneva. "no one will ever know how many people suffer from mines or how terrible the depth of that suffering is." clearing of mines is thus a great humanitarian cause.


but, it is most dangerous as well. For safe operation it requires a most safety-effective contrivance, and we claim that the ams-604 developed by samad rubber works (pvt.) ltd. Is one of the safest in the world for both clearing and crossing mine fields.
specification


design & material
development and production of a reliable antimine shoe conforming to stringent safety standards was a challenge. A team of competent engineers at samad rubber works ensured complete safety in design through computer simulations and numerous field tests and trials. The ams-604, therefore, is a product of continuous research and commitment on part of our development wing and is the only antimine shoe being used by the pakistan army.

The antimine shoe works on the principle of weight distribution. The shoe has been constructed to provide maximum protection from pressure sensitive mines. In case of accidental activation of the mine, the design and construction protect the soldier from injury due to hot gases and impact resulting from explosion. Antimine shoes manufactured by our company have successfully been used in a number of mine sweeping operations including kuwait without any casualties.[/quote]














body armors 

The Advanced Composites Research Center at Air Weapons Complex has carried out extensive research on bullet-proof materials. Using indigenous technology, AWC has developed lightweight composite Bullet-proof Jackets and Helmets that provide exceptional battlefield protection. At the same time, the unique design features facilitate body and head movement while aiming, crawling and running.
The Bullet-proof Jackets and Helmets developed by AWC provide protection against ammunition according to NIG Standard 0101.03.

Bullet-Proof Helmet (Level III A)

Specific layers of biaxial woven kevlar fabric have been integrated in polymeric resin. The fabric/resin has been cured in a specific mould under high temperature and pressure for specific time duration. After de-molding, trimming and painting, webbing is attached to the Helmet.

Bullet-Proof Jacket (Level III A & Level III)

Specific layers of biaxial woven kevlar fabric have been stitched in diamond pattern. The trauma pack is an integral part of the ballistic insert. The assembly is stitched in water/moisture-resistant black plastic to maintain its ballistic properties. This effectively stops the 9mm bullet. The Jacket can stop the 7.62mm bullet after insertion of front and back laminated ceramic plate. The outer cover is made of washable 100% cotton camouflage twill.

advantages of kevlar fabric

* High tensile strength/modules
* High toughness
* Light weight
* Excellent retention of strength at elevated temperatures
* High thermal stability
* Self extinguishing
* Cut resistant
* Good chemical resistance

test firing

Bullet-Proof Helmet



The Helmet was fired at from a distance of 5m by 9mm caliber sub-machine gun ammunition at ballistic test facilities of Air Weapons Complex and Inspectorate of Armaments, Rawalpindi, in accordance with NIJ standard 0101.01. The Helmet stopped the bullet effectively. The average trauma effect was found to be within limits. The Helmet was also tested under wet conditions. The wet tests did not deteriorate the results.

Bullet-Proof Jacket



The Jacket was fired at from a distance of 5m by 9mm and 7.62mm caliber ammunition at ballistic test facilities of Air Weapons Complex and Inspectorate of Armaments, Rawalpindi, in accordance with NIJ standard 0101.01. The Jacket stopped both types of bullets effectively with nominal trauma effect.

salient features

*Bullet-Proof Helmet*




* Protection Level III A (against 9mm ammunition)
* Material Kevlar
* Resin Material Polymeric
* Color Optional
* Webbing Cotton
* Ballistic Visor Optional
* Weight 1.4 Kg

Bullet-Proof Jacket




* Protection Level
Without Ceramic plate III A (against 9mm ammunition)
With Ceramic plate III(against7.62mm ammunition)
* Material Kevlar
* Trauma Pack Polymeric
* Ballistic Insert Laminated Ceramic
* Outer Cover Camouflage Khaki Twill
* Collars Integrated
* Pelvic Flaps Optional
* Weight 2.8 Kg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

*VEHICLE LAUNCHED ASSAULT TRACKWAY*







Description


SPECIAL FEATURES
Permits mobility to vehicles / equipment up to 30 tons weight
Rapid launching of trackway on affected ground
Time consuming, cumbersome and laborious retrieval by manual means avoided
Entire operation is controlled from vehicles cabin
Assault Trackway Class - 30 is a field expedient meant for laying over soft areas i.e., boggy, marshy, sandy patches or lengths of track likely to become degraded buy sustained traffic. The equipment enables carrying and launching of 50 meters length of special aluminum alloy trackway duly wrapped on its spool. The trackway permits mobility to vehicles / equipment upto 30 tons of combat weight. The launching vehicle is used for transportation as well as mechanical assisted launching / retrieval of the trackway. The launcher can easily launch / retrieve one 50 meter length within 10 - 20 minutes employing a crew of only three persons.

Specification


TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS

Length of Each Plank
3.352 m (11 feet)
Width of Each Plank
0.257 m (10 inch)
Length of Trackway
50.292 m (165 feet)
Width of Trackway
3.352 m (11 feet)
Weight of Each Plank
16 Kg approx.
Weight of one set of Trackway (220 planks)
3400 Kg
Laying System
Power - assisted : driving power from vehicle's PTO. Operation Controlled from vehicle cabin.
Carrying Vehicle
5 ton tuck
Time for Laying and Retrieval
10 - 20 min
Crew
3 Persons

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------








*HEAVY MECHANIZED BRIDGE*







Description


SPECIAL FEATURES
Rapid bridging operation across wet and dry gaps
Quick launching of bridge
Bridge retrieval from both ends
Bridge can sustain wheeled and military vehicles up to 18 and 50 tons capacity respectively
Set can meet different requirements of single as well as multiple span applications
This is a scissor type foldable steel bridge mounted on a 7.5 ton capacity vehicle. Each bridge section is 10 meters in span and is launched hydraulically. A combination of five bridge sections makes one set of 50 meters span. A bridge layer is composed of a bridge span, trestle, launching girder, bridge layer chassis and accessories. It can be recovered from home side as well as the far bank.
Specification


TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS

Maximum Carrying Capacities
50 ton (Tracked Vehicle)
18 ton (axle load capacity) (Wheeled Vehicle)
Width of Roadway
3.8 m (12.467 feet)
Length of a Single Span
10.5 m (34.45 feet)
Total Length of Bridge (one set)
50 m (164.05 feet)
Height of Bridge
3.8 m (12.467 feet) (max.)
2.2 m (7.218 feet) (min.)
Launching Time Required
6 - 8 min (Single span)
45 - 60 min (Whole set)
Allowable Current Velocity (Max.)
2 m / s
Operators Required
6 (Single span)
13 (Whole set)
Cruising Range
800 Km
Total Weight of Bridge Layer
About 20 ton

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Don Jaguar

Chaa gaye Imran bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Don Jaguar said:


> Chaa gaye Imran bhai.



bhut baki hai abhi saber ker le yaar abhi chaana baki hai kasaam se bhut kuch add kerna hai main abhi socha raha tha kab tak ye mamla khatam ho ga 

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------

*HIGH PRESSURE AIR COMPRESSOR PLANT*










Description



SPECIAL FEATURES

Mobile, ease in transportation / air-lifting
Multiple applications / usages
Can be used in extreme weather conditions
Incorporates safety devices at each stage of operation
Trailer-mounted high pressure air compressor plants have been developed by MVRDE for multiple applications. Custom-tailored compressors can be provided for special purposes or specific usages.


Specification



TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS

Dimensions

Length
12.60 m (41.34 feet)
Width
3.65 m (11.97 feet)
Height
3.42 m (11.22 feet)
Weight
3 ton approx.


Basic Features


Four stage high pressure, piston operated compressor (engine driven), air cooled, semi automatic function mounted on four - wheeled trailer.



Compressor Section

Medium
Air
Suction Pressure
Atmospheric
Admissible Temperature in Compressor Compartment
Min. +1 to Max. +40 Degrees C
Admissible Air Intel Temperature for Compressor Compartment
Max. 40 Degrees C
Maximum Discharge pressure
250 Bar or 3625 psi
Volume Flow
90 CFM
Maximum Working Pressure
242 bar (3625 psi)
Power Supply
12 V DC


Engine

Type
Diesel (water cooled)
Power
IHP 136, BHP 100 approx.
Number of Cylinders
6
Clutch
Centrifugal Automatic
Power Supply
24 V DC


Electric System

Voltage
12 / 24 V heavy duty batteries with standard electrical fittings

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Look at the HK-33,MP-5+G3 hybrid etc





Hijara anti tank cluster bomb.. and some sub torpedo..





Anti tank Altalha...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

*Establishment60 TON SEMI TRAILER*







Description



SPECIAL FEATURES
Capable of carrying military equipment up to 60 tons weight
Provide uniform payload support
Can perform both on metallic roads and shingle / dirt tracks
Low bed platform provides more overhead clearance
Goose-neck configuration facilitates better turning performance
It is a semi - trailer having employed as standard tank transporter. It utilizes four dual axles in "Rocker Beam" configuration with 16 tyres designed to support the payload uniformly under all terrain conditions. It is capable of carrying all military vehicles and tanks upto 60 tons combat weight.

Specification



TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS


Principal Dimensions and Weight


Length
12.60 m (41.34 feet)
Width
3.65 m (11.97 feet)
Height
3.42 m (11.22 feet)
Loading Platform Height (Laden)
1.30 m (4.26 feet)
Length of Platform (including slope)
8.70 m (28.54 feet)
Loading Area Length
7.60 m (24.93 feet)
Ground Clearance
0.35 m (1.15 feet)



Tyres and Wheels


Size of Tyres
12.00 X 20 (Ply rating : 18)
Number of Tyres
17 (8 tyres / axle plus 1 spare tyre)



Service Brake


Brake System
Two line air brake system
Parking Brakes
Spring loaded hand operated



Landing Ramps


Type
Spring aided
Angle of Ramps
20 degrees



Electric System


Voltage
24 V

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

some thing very nice dears

UAV Ground Control Station from STUMA pakistan 
























mobile and field UAV Control Station from STUMA pakistan 











FALCO UAV control station by selexgalileo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Don Jaguar

Imran Khan said:


> some thing very nice dears
> 
> UAV Ground Control Station from STUMA pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mobile and field UAV Control Station from STUMA pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FALCO UAV control station by selexgalileo



I want to give you two thanks on this post. 

But i am not allowed to do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peaceful Civilian



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chrisallen

Really awesome, i am love in it.


----------



## soldierofallah

If pak makes bullet proof helmets, night vission goggles than why dosent every soldier have them plus pak soldiers are not well equiped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## Saif_ullah

wow that was too much 

do this gun turns on 90 degrees?


----------



## P4K1ST4N

Saif_ullah said:


> wow that was too much
> 
> do this gun turns on 90 degrees?



yup....that is corner shot gun.


----------



## P4K1ST4N

Pakistans premier weapon development complex has been working on another Pakistan-model drone plane or Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) being used to identify and attack unreachable spots.PAC is working Pakistan-model drone in collaboration with an Italian firm. The UAV will include effective Guidance and Control System and its overall weight would be around 500 kilogram. The plane will use an engine of 85 horsepower.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

P4K1ST4N said:


> Pakistan&#8217;s premier weapon development complex has been working on another Pakistan-model drone plane or Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) being used to identify and attack unreachable spots.PAC is working Pakistan-model drone in collaboration with an Italian firm. The UAV will include effective Guidance and Control System and its overall weight would be around 500 kilogram. The plane will use an engine of 85 horsepower.



Its already in mass production.



P4K1ST4N said:


> Pakistans premier weapon development complex has been working on another Pakistan-model drone plane or Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) being used to identify and attack unreachable spots.PAC is working Pakistan-model drone in collaboration with an Italian firm. The UAV will include effective Guidance and Control System and its overall weight would be around 500 kilogram. The plane will use an engine of 85 horsepower.



Its already in mass production.



P4K1ST4N said:


> Pakistans premier weapon development complex has been working on another Pakistan-model drone plane or Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) being used to identify and attack unreachable spots.PAC is working Pakistan-model drone in collaboration with an Italian firm. The UAV will include effective Guidance and Control System and its overall weight would be around 500 kilogram. The plane will use an engine of 85 horsepower.



Its already in mass production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

New vehicle at HIT?not revealed yet....maybe under testing? pic from HIT...during visit by Srilankan COAS:








Burraq MRAP(Posted before)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## P4K1ST4N

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Its already in mass production.
> 
> 
> 
> Its already in mass production.
> 
> 
> 
> Its already in mass production.



mate, Pakistan is working on another UAV that will be used for attack also; based on the knowledge that we have through Selix Galileo...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CABALRMT

Wow! I cant think I have found your blog. Very helpful info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak47

Masallah, Pakistan has talent.. Just needs better leaders now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Albatross

*Nahin hai na-umeed Iqbal apni kisht e veraan say
Zara nam ho to yeh mitti bari zarkhez ha saqi*


----------



## mosu

Imran Khan said:


> i collect this list for somewhere else but like to show you guys there is some more companies i will add them latter . made in Pakistan rocks
> 
> 
> list of made in pakistan arms local and under license (dont bla bla now ok)
> 
> Air Weapons Complex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airborne systems
> &#1575;
> Airborne Video Tape Recorder (AVTR) system
> 
> Airborne Digital Data Recorder system
> 
> 
> Infra-red search and track (IRST) system
> 
> 
> GPS navigation system
> 
> 
> Mechanical gyro and iFOG-based inertial navigation system (INS
> 
> MOHAFIZ counter-measures dispensing system
> 
> 
> Laser guidance system for Mk.80 series bombs
> 
> Pre-fragmented bomb-250
> 
> Mk.83 bomb
> 
> 
> Mk.84 bomb
> 
> series general purpose bomb tail units
> 
> 
> Practice bombs 6 kg, 11 kg
> 
> 
> low drag or high drag speed-retarding devices
> 
> 
> HAFR-1
> 
> 
> HAFR-2 anti-runway
> 
> 
> Ra'ad ALCM
> 
> 
> 
> Air Defence Automation System (C4I system
> 
> 
> Electronic fuses for air-launched weapons
> 
> 
> Real-time ACMI system
> 
> 
> Voice/Fax/Data encryption system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Srw shoe for mines cleaning ams-604
> 
> 
> Multi-Spectral Camouflage Net
> 
> 
> Software Development for Mission Critical Systems
> 
> 
> Electronic System Design and Production
> 
> 
> Prototyping and Production of Specialized Mechanical Assemblies
> 
> 
> Mechanical Components Precision Manufacturing
> 
> 
> TQM Practices
> 
> CAD/CAM Support
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Tracker
> 
> 
> CAMCOPTER S-100 UAV
> 
> 
> Sky Navigator
> 
> 
> 
> Bullet-Proof Helmet (Level III A)
> 
> 
> Bullet-Proof Jacket
> 
> 
> 
> http://www..com/articles/-Air-Launched-Weapons/Air-Weapons-Complex-AWC-Pakistan.html
> 
> Air Weapons Complex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy Industries Taxila
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy Rebuild Factory M-Series
> 
> Heavy Rebuild Factory T-Series
> 
> APC Factory
> 
> Gun Factory
> 
> Tank Factory
> 
> Development, Engineering Support And Components Manufacture (DESCOM)
> 
> Evaluation, Training And Research Organization (ETRO)
> 
> Mechanical Complex
> 
> Research And Development (R&D)
> 
> 
> 
> Type 69-II - Main battle tank produced under license.
> 
> 
> 
> Type 85-IIAP - Main battle tank produced under license.
> 
> M113 - Armoured personnel carrier produced under license.
> 
> Al-Khalid tanks
> 
> Al-Khalid-1
> 
> Al-Zarrar
> 
> 
> Talha - APC
> 
> 
> Al-Hamza - Infantry fighting vehicle
> 
> 
> Saad - APC
> 
> 
> Sakb - Armoured command vehicle
> 
> Maaz - Based on the Talha APC
> 
> Mouz - Based on the Talha APC
> 
> 
> Al-Hadeed - Armoured recovery vehicle
> 
> 
> Al-Qaswa - Armoured logistics vehicle
> 
> 
> Mohafiz  armoured security vehicle
> 
> 
> 155 mm Self-propelled artillery gun
> 
> VEHICLE LAUNCHED ASSAULT TRACKWAY
> 
> 
> HEAVY MECHANIZED BRIDGE
> 
> 
> HIGH PRESSURE AIR COMPRESSOR PLANT
> 
> Establishment60 TON SEMI TRAILER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy Industries Taxila - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Khan Research Laboratories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nuclear bombs
> 
> AZER MLRS
> 
> 
> Ghazab MLRS
> 
> 
> 303mm A-100 MLRS
> 
> 
> anza anti air craft missiles -1-2-3
> 
> 
> Baktar-Shikan man-portable anti-tank guided missile (ATGM) system
> 
> 
> 
> LAADS radar
> 
> 
> Skyguard radar
> 
> 
> anti-personnel and anti-tank mines
> 
> Laser range-finders
> 
> 
> Reactive armour
> 
> 
> Digital goniometer
> 
> Khan Research Laboratories - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karachi Shipyard
> 
> 
> 
> F-22P Zulfiquar class frigate
> 
> 
> 
> Jalalat II class missile boat
> 
> 
> 
> Larkana class large patrol craft
> 
> 
> Agosta 90B class submarine
> 
> 
> Cosmos class MG110 mini-submarine
> 
> 
> COASTAL TANKER - OIL
> 
> 
> P I L O T B O A T
> 
> 
> OCEAN GOING TUGS
> 
> 
> 
> F A S T A T T A C K C R A F T [ M I S S I L E ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Development Complex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air-to-air missile
> 
> 
> 105 mm anti-tank round
> 
> 
> Naiza (125 mm anti-tank round)
> 
> 
> Starfish naval mine
> 
> National Development Complex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> National Engineering and Scientific Commission
> 
> Burraq - a unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) armed with laser-guided missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> Babur (Hatf VII) - ground, ship and submarine-launched cruise missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H-4, H-2 - precision-guided glide bombs
> 
> 
> 
> MSL Advanced Towed Array Sonar
> 
> 
> 
> Naval Training Simulator
> 
> 
> 
> Ship-borne display consoles
> 
> http://www..com/articles/-Strategic-Weapon-Systems/National-Development-Complex--NDC-Pakistan.html
> National Engineering and Scientific Commission - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Aeronautical Complex
> 
> 
> MFI-17 Mushshak
> 
> 
> MFI-395 Super Mushshak
> 
> 
> K-8 Karakorum
> 
> 
> JF-17 Thunder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ubabeel Aerial Drone
> 
> 
> Baaz Aerial Drone
> 
> 
> 
> SELEX Galileo Falco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVTRSADV-2001 HUD for air crafts
> 
> 
> RWR & IFF SYSTEM
> 
> 
> 
> PME CALIBERATION
> 
> 
> AVIONICS REPAIRS
> 
> AVIONICS PRODUCTION
> 
> LOW LEVEL RADAR REPAIR /OVERHAUL
> 
> 
> FACILITY FOR AIR BORNE RADAR (FAR)
> 
> .:: Pakistan Aeronautical Complex ::.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Ordnance Factories
> 
> Garments Factory
> 
> 
> Aircraft and anti-aircraft ammunition
> 
> 
> 37 mm HE/T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12.7 x 108 mm
> 
> 
> 
> Bomb HE AC 500 lb (250 kg)
> 
> 
> 
> 155 mm howitzer
> 
> 
> 
> 105 mm howitzer
> 
> 
> 
> 120 mm HE M44A2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120 mm smoke WP M44A1
> 
> 
> 
> 122 mm howitzer HE
> 
> 
> 
> 122 mm howitzer ILLUMINATING (D30)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 130 mm HE
> 
> 
> 
> 155 mm howitzer HE M 107
> 
> 
> 
> 155 mm howitzer HE M483 A1-ICM
> 
> 
> 
> 203 mm howitzer HE M 106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 122 mm rocket HE (YARMUK)
> 
> 
> 
> QF 25 PDR mk.1/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 mm mortar HE
> 
> 
> 
> 60 mm smoke WP
> 
> 
> 
> 60 mm illuminating signal
> 
> 
> 
> 81 mm HE M 57 D A-2
> 
> 
> 
> 81 mm smoke WP
> 
> 
> 81 mm illuminating signal
> 
> 
> 
> 120 mm HE M44A2
> 
> 
> 
> 120 mm smoke WP M44A
> 
> 
> Artillery ammunition propellant
> 
> 
> Mortar and rocket ammunition propellant
> 
> 
> 
> Small bust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demolition explosives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flare (trip-wire) Mk 2/2
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting (pencil type)
> 
> 
> Demolition charge #16 IN.BeeHive MK
> 
> 
> 
> Demolition 1 OZ CE PRIMER
> 
> 
> 
> 7.62X51mm Ball (NATO)
> 
> 
> 
> 7.62x 51mm Tracer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.62x 51mm Link Belted
> 
> 
> 
> 7.62 x 51mm Blank (Star Crimped)
> 
> 
> 
> 7.62 x 39mm
> 
> 
> 9 x19 mm Ball
> 
> 
> 
> 5.56 x 45mm M-855
> 
> 
> 
> 5.56 x 45mm M-193
> 
> 
> 
> ARGES 84-P2A1
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke discharger WP P3 MK1
> 
> 
> 
> Target indication grenade
> 
> 
> 81mm smoke grenade for T-80UD, Al-Khalid and Al-Zarrar tanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 mm APFSDS/T
> 
> 
> 
> 105 mm APFSDS/T L 64 A4
> 
> 
> 
> 105 mm HE TK P1 A1
> 
> 
> 
> 105 mm HESH L35A3
> 
> 
> 
> 125 mm APFSDS/T
> 
> 
> 
> 125 mm HE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 106 mm HEAT M344A3
> 
> 
> 
> 40 mm HEAT P1 MK1 (RPG-7)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 73 mm FSRA HEAT round (SPG-9)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RPG-7AR
> 
> 
> 
> RPG-7AP
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-tank mine P3 MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HK G3 - 7.62 mm
> 
> 
> 
> G3A3
> 
> 
> 
> G3P4
> 
> 
> 
> HK MP5 - 9 mm
> 
> 
> 
> MP5A2
> 
> 
> 
> MP5P3
> 
> 
> 
> MP5P4
> 
> 
> 
> MP5P5
> 
> 
> 
> POF PK-7 - 7.62×39 mm
> 
> 
> 
> POF PK-8 - 5.56 mm
> 
> 
> 
> POF PK-9 - 9 mm calibre pistol
> 
> 
> 
> POF PKL-30 - 7.62×25 mm calibre pistol
> 
> 
> 
> POF PK-10
> 
> 
> 
> PSR-90 - 7.62 mm calibre sniper rifle
> 
> 
> 
> Rheinmetall MG 3 - 7.62 mm
> 
> 
> 
> Type 54 - 12.7 mm machine gun
> 
> 
> 
> POF Eye is a special-purpose weapon
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Ordnance Factories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SATUMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flamingo - a medium range UAV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasoos II (Bravo +) - a tactical UAV system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mukhbar - short range UAV system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stingray - a mini UAV system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HST - half scale trainer UAV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FST - full scale trainer UAV.
> 
> 
> 
> Tunder SR (short range)
> 
> 
> 
> Tunder LR (long range)
> 
> 
> 
> Assault - training system
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting Star - high speed drone.
> 
> 
> 
> Ground Control Station (GCS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iHawk - UAV payload, four variants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gen 1  Pan-tilt-zoom (PTZ) capable, daylight camera system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gen 2  PTZ capable daylight camera payload
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gen 3  Improved version of Gen 2, includes gyro-stabilized "Scene & Target locking" system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gen 4  Upgraded version of Gen 3, includes an infra-red camera
> 
> 
> :..Welcome to [SATUMA]..:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Integrated Defence Systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDS HUMA I Tactical UAV System
> 
> 
> 
> HIJARA - air-delivered anti-tank cluster bomb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combined Effect Munition (CEM) - air-delivered cluster bomb unit
> 
> 
> 
> Infra-red Flare - aircraft counter-measure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Military batteries
> 
> idspakistan.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced Engineering Research organization - AERO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Purpose Steel Bombs 125kg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Purpose Steel Bombs 250kg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Purpose Steel Bombs 500kg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Purpose Steel Bombs 1000kg
> 
> 
> PRE-FRAGMENTED BOMBS 125kg
> 
> 
> 
> PRE-FRAGMENTED BOMBS 250kg
> 
> 
> 
> PRE-FRAGMENTED BOMBS 500kg
> 
> 
> 
> PRE-FRAGMENTED BOMBS 1000kg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INCENDIARY PRE-FRAGMENTED BOMBS 125kg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INCENDIARY PRE-FRAGMENTED BOMBS 250kg
> 
> 
> INCENDIARY PRE-FRAGMENTED BOMBS 500kg
> 
> 
> Anti-Personnel CEM (COMBINED EFFECT MUNITION)
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Armor CEM (COMBINED EFFECT MUNITION)
> 
> 
> 
> RPB-1 (Runway Penetration Bomb-1)
> 
> 
> 
> CONICAL TAIL UNITS
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra Quick Electronic Impact Fuze
> 
> 
> AB-100 AN
> 
> 
> AB-100 (For Low Drag Bombs).
> 
> 
> 
> AB-105 (For Low & High Drag Bombs).
> 
> 
> 
> Electronic Proximity Fuze
> 
> 
> 
> AB-103 (For Low Drag Bombs).
> .
> AB-104 (For Low & High Drag Bombs)
> 
> ).
> AB-104 AN (For Low & High Drag Bombs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AL-788 fuzes
> 
> 
> 
> AIR BURST FUZES
> 
> 
> 
> PROXIMITY FUZES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AB-104 AN light fuze
> 
> 
> 
> AB-100 AN heavy fuze
> 
> 
> 
> MOFA-200A (Multi Option Fuze for Artillery
> 
> 
> .
> Multi Option Fuze for Artillery that incorporates all the features of artillery fuzes.
> 
> 
> 
> ACMI (Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation System
> 
> 
> 
> MOHAFIZ Counter Measures System is designed and produced for military aircraft and helicopter applications
> 
> 
> 
> AVTR SYSTEM (Airborne Video Tape Recorder System)
> 
> 
> LISA-4000 AHRS (Attitude & Heading Reference System)
> 
> 
> MAPS DISPLAYS
> 
> 
> ADI/HIS
> 
> 
> MISSION COMPUTER-
> 
> 
> 
> -
> IMPULSE CARTRIDGE I-28
> 
> 
> CARTRIDGE PPLT
> 
> 
> 
> CARTRIDGE TD-19PK
> 
> 
> 
> M-35 detonator
> 
> 
> CUP BOOSTER
> 
> 
> ADAPTER BOOSTERS M-148/M-147
> 
> 
> AIR SITUATION DISPLAY
> 
> 
> 
> RABTA (C4I/ Air Defence Automation System)
> 
> Advanced Engineering Research Organization
> http://www.aero.com.pk/images/AERO-BROCHURE-1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INTEGRATED DYNAMICS
> 
> 
> B O R D E R E A G L E M K - I I
> 
> 
> UAVS
> 
> 
> H O R N E T
> 
> 
> 
> HAWK MK-V
> 
> 
> VISION UAV
> 
> 
> 
> SHADOW UAV
> 
> 
> 
> VECTOR UAV
> 
> 
> 
> NISHAN MK-II
> 
> 
> 
> TORNADO
> 
> 
> 
> AP- 2000 uav control system
> 
> 
> 
> AP- 5000 UAV CONTROL SYSTEM
> 
> &#1575;
> IFCS-6000UAV CONTROL SYSTEM
> 
> 
> 
> IFCS-7000UAV CONTROL SYSTEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1575;
> PORTABLE TELECOMMAND AND CONTROL SYSTEM (P.T.C.S.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRGX (Integrated Radio Guidance Transmitter)
> 
> 
> 
> FM and COFDM data and video transmission systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATPS-1200 Antenna Tracking & Positioning System
> 
> 
> 
> ATPS-2000 is a complete vehicle tracking and antenna positioning system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cameras Three models are offered:
> 
> GSP-100
> GSP- 900
> GSP-1200
> 
> 
> civil UAV"s
> ROVER
> 
> 
> EXPLORER
> 
> 
> INTEGRATED DYNAMICS :: A Complete UAV Solution Provider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMAD RUBBER WORKS (PRIVATE) LIMITED.
> makes 4 type of light boats for army navy which carry 4- 6 -8 and 12 solders
> 
> R2 - 04 boat
> 
> SRW A6 - 35 boat
> 
> SRW A10 - 40 boat
> 
> SRW A13 - 50
> 
> 
> tank models to fooling enemy
> 
> LIFE JACKET SRW - II
> 
> FLOTATION VEST SRW - IV
> 
> :: Samad Rubber Works ::
> 
> Institute of Optronics (IOP
> 
> night vison googles
> 
> an-tvs-55
> 
> 
> an-pvs a4
> 
> 
> an-pvs5c
> 
> 
> an-tvs-4a
> 
> 
> 
> East West Infiniti (P) Ltd
> 
> 
> 
> ECOM WISPER WATCH unmanned airborne SIGINT system
> 
> 
> 
> ECOM ATACS battlefield mapping and precision target locating system.
> 
> 
> ECOM COMMAND POST
> 
> 
> ROTOS: Remote Optical Threat Observation System.
> 
> 
> ECOM SQPS commando personnel electronic map positioning system
> 
> 
> ASMAAN: Passive Aerial target tracking System.
> 
> 
> Position-in-Air: Aircraft Position Reporting System.
> 
> 
> VTEX-2000U: Unmanned Aircraft Data & Video Links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECOM VTEX-2000H video and data downlink designed for live transmission
> .
> 
> 
> 
> ECOM GRC-105 rugged synthesized full coverage VHF-UHF ground-to-air transceiver
> 
> 
> 
> ECOM VTEX-2000Hvideo and data downlink designed for live transmission of aerial pictures
> 
> 
> ECOM HFA-100 is an HF RF linear amplifier,
> &#1548;
> 
> RMC-500: Receiver Multicouplers.
> 
> 
> 
> UHF 225-500 MHz: Ground Plane & Yagi Antennas.
> 
> 
> Microwave 900-3000 MHz: Parabolic, Helical & Yagi Antenna.
> 
> 
> AIR-2000: VHF Ground to Air Aviation Transceiver
> 
> 
> Automatic Terminal Information Service (ATIS)
> 
> 
> 
> ECOM GRC-105 is a rugged series of synthesized full coverage VHF-UHF ground-to-air aviation transceivers
> 
> 
> ECOM TOW Vehicle Power Conditioner
> 
> 
> 
> ECOM TRAMS system equipment consists of a Transmitter, a receiver
> 
> 
> ECOM AC-DC 7K This is a high power AC to DC converter
> 
> 
> 
> ECOM ATPS Acquisition Tracking Practice System
> 
> 
> 
> MIL/BB-590U: for Radio
> PRC-113,
> PRC-138 & KY-57
> 
> MIL/BB-586U/BB 5598: for Radio PRC-77
> 
> 
> LMT-3451: for French Radios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SC-3000: 60 Watt static solar charger
> 
> 
> SC-805: 20 Watt Tactical Solar Military Battery Charger
> 
> 
> 
> AC-DC 7K: Heavy Duty Power Source.
> 
> 
> TOY-24 250: Watt Vehicular 12-24 DC-DC voltage converter
> 
> 
> 
> ECH-3000 3KW: Solid State Charger
> 
> 
> 
> ECH-708 x 2: Tactical / stationary Ni-Cad Charger
> military battery packs
> 
> 
> 
> HF-90M: HF-90M Ultralight Military Manpack
> 
> 
> 
> VHF-90M: Low Band VHF Transceiver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECOM PDC-2000: Profanity Delay System for live Audio broadcasting
> 
> 
> 
> ECOM FM 150: Stereo FM Broadcast Transmitter
> 
> 
> 
> ECOM FM 650: Stereo FM Broadcast Transmitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VHF Broadcast Band Phased Dipole Array Antennas
> 
> 
> 
> ECOM Meteorological Data Logger Series
> 
> 
> 
> Snowlog 7000
> 
> 
> 
> Sonic Tide Gauge 7000
> 
> 
> 
> ScadaSAT Thuraya: uses Thuraya Satellite SMS service
> 
> 
> 
> ScadaSAT BGAN
> 
> 
> 
> ScadaGSM: uses the GSM network
> 
> 
> 
> POSITION-IT LOGGER/TRIP RECORDER
> 
> 
> 
> Position-It Satellite:
> 
> 
> 
> POSITION-IT GSM
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Position-IT Direct tracker:
> 
> 
> 
> traffic cameras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to East West Infiniti (P) Ltd. "Where Electronic Technology Speaks"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Technique Corporation of Pakistan (ATCOP)
> 
> LTS 1 laser threat warner
> 
> lazer systems
> 
> 
> C4ISR
> 
> Army Guide - Al-Technique Corporation of Pakistan (ATCOP)
> LTS 1 laser threat warner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global Industrial and Defence Solutions (GIDS )
> 
> 
> 
> HUMA-1 Unmanned Aerial Vehicle
> 
> 
> UQAB uav P-1 & P-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMBINED EFFECT MUNITION
> 
> 
> GP Series Steel Bomb (NATO APPLICATIONS)
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-fragmented Bombs (NATO applications)
> 
> 
> Pre-fragmented Bombs (WARSAW Applications)
> 
> 
> 
> RPB-1 RUNWAY PENETRATION BOMB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUD Combining Glasses
> 
> 
> LASER ACTUATED TARGET SYSTEM
> 
> 
> Laser Aiming Device
> 
> 
> 
> Laser Designator & Ranger (LDR-4)
> 
> 
> 
> Laser Designator and Ranger (LDR-3)
> 
> 
> Laser Range Finder (AR-3)
> 
> 
> 
> LASER THREAT SENSOR (LTS786P)
> 
> 
> Automatic Fire Control System - 37 mm Air Defense Gun
> 
> 
> (IBMS) C4-1 Air Defence Automation System Air Combat Manuvering Instrumentation System Airborne Video Tape Recorder System Altitude & Heading Reference System Infrared Flares & Dispenser System Electronic Fuses Laser Altimeter AA3
> Integrated Battle Field Management System (IBMS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIDS/ATCOP Night Observation Device (NOD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surveillance System
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Types of Batteries
> 
> - Nickel - Cadmium Batterie
> - Thermal Batteries
> - Zinc-Silver Oxide Batteries
> - Lithium-Manganes Dioxide Batteries
> - Lithium-Thionyl Chloride Batteries
> BATTERIES FOR THE ARMY
> 
> 
> - BB 4600
> - B310
> - PRC 77
> - PRC 786
> - VOH 26
> - CR 2032
> - CR 2016
> BATTERIES FOR THE AIRFORCE
> 
> 
> - MT 7
> - Aircraft Batteries
> 
> Aircraft Trolley Batteries Integrated Fire Control System
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driver's Night Sight (DNS-3)
> 
> 
> 
> Periscope for Armoured Vehicles PS-1 (M17)
> 
> 
> 
> Digital Goniometer (DGM-1)
> 
> 
> 
> Optical Boresighter (OBS-1)
> 
> 
> 
> Mobile Field Kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> Vehicle Mounted Kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sim Line Towed Array (SLTA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action Speed Tactical Trainer (ASTT)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Submarine Tactical Trainer (SMTT)
> 
> 
> 
> Bridge Pilot Simulator
> 
> 
> 
> Sea Surge (Air Launched Anti Submarine Weapon)
> 
> 
> 
> Marker Man Overboard
> 
> 
> 
> NBC Protective Suits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBC Over-boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBC Water Bottle
> 
> 
> 
> NBC Haversack
> 
> 
> 
> Hand Held Decontamination Apparatus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Efficiency Advance Decontamination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMART PCBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEPA Filters
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic Mine Detector
> 
> 
> NON METALLIC MINE DETECTOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXPLOSIVE DETECTOR
> 
> 
> 
> Speech Security & Encryption Equipment
> 
> 
> 
> TEAR GAS SHELLS
> 
> 
> 
> Stun Grenades
> 
> 
> 
> Ballistic helmets
> 
> 
> 
> Digital Signage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ::GLOBAL INDUSTRIAL AND DEFENCE SOLUTIONS ::



great man long live pakistan 
pakistan zindabaad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

I think PAC, POF and HIT along with other military related Industries should invest in R&D facility in Upper North_western Sindh along with Upper Balochistan which are mush safer places that others.


----------



## Saleem

it doesn't look too good....educaiton in pkland is a mess....and musharraf destroyrd whatever potential there was for growth....no research....


----------



## skydrill_2

pakistan using long-range warheds????


----------



## Imran Khan

*National Radio Telecommunication Corporation*













National Radio and Telecommunication Corporation (NRTC) is a World-Class telecommunication and electronic equipment manufacturer. We have built our business around our ability to offer creative and tailored solutions worldwide, providing the best total value while building premier customer relationships.

Since 1965, NRTC has been a highly stable and reliable partner for customers who require high-tech communication equipment and solutions. Our success comes from the innovative value proposition we bring to electronic manufacturing. Proof of its uniqueness is in our enviable track record for decades.

At NRTC, we build lasting relationships with our customers through provisioning of quality solutions and unparalleled 24x7 support based upon commitment and dedication.








To provide our customers world class quality telecommunication equipment which meets all their operational requirements, in time, at affordable costs. User&#8217;s satisfaction is our top priority in the process chain, from receipt of raw material, through manufacturing and delivery, till final acceptance.






* 
quality policy *

Our mission is based on Unique Solutions through Innovation, at NRTC; we work for our customers to achieve this for both new and evolving product requirements.

At NRTC, We Meet Challenging Demands and excel in Competition by

- Continuous up-gradation and use of innovative concepts/ state of the art tools.
- Designing for Testing, Manufacturing, Process and Experiment.
- Continuous investment in testing equipment and skills enhancement for product development.




*our capabilities *
With its highly skilled design Team equipped with state of the art test equipment and development tools, our R&D is working on modern technologies and designing of wide array of complex telecom equipment, systems and solutions; which include:

- Communication Security Solutions
- Backbone Communication Solutions (microwave line of sight Systems)
- Total communication system solutions according to customers' needs
- Software Defined Radio System
- Integrated Land Mobile Radio Systems
- Customized Software Applications Development
- Switching equipment (TDM and IP based)
- Optical Communication Products




*
our products*

















National Radio & Telecom Corporation - Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ziaulislam

lets not bring iran into this thread. secondly iran is oil rich country dont forget that
and lastly they dont care much about copy rights
lastly they dont have a very much corrupt leadership who have no interst in defense rlated issues

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IHK_PK

one more thing i want to ask ppl.. why ira and pakistan have missile names like NASAR, RAAD AND SHAHAB OR GHOURI. ANY COMMONALITY?


----------



## ravian 245

wow,if it grows one day Pakistan will be in the same category as that of America,Germany and United kingdom


----------



## A.Muqeet khan

yes i think it will happen who knows the future


----------



## dexter

check it out bhaion

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mjnaushad

soldierofallah said:


> If pak makes bullet proof helmets, night vission goggles than why dosent every soldier have them plus pak soldiers are not well equiped.



0.7 Million Plus Bullet proof jackets and helmets is huge order.... Plus the police and FC is also getting this gear so it will take time.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saif123

@ Imran Khan: IICS has website- but right now temporarily down

iics.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

MASTER MOTORS PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

guys , can anyone enumerate the types of guns/pistols made in pakistan alonge their pictures? please cover all [future weapons aswell as ssg grade weapons] --ty

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Hey there's been this question that's nagging me. Is the PK-08 a license manufactured G3, or an indigenous design? I'm not trolling here, I just ask since Wiki lists it as a license manufactured G3.


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

IMG]http://i.imgur.com/Y1THE.jpg[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

ANTIBODY said:


>



Is this PK-08 at the bottom left corner?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan strengthens military industrial ties with Malaysia and Turkey*


Pakistan has strengthened military production ties with Malaysia and Turkey as part of Islamabad's continuing strategy to formulate strong defence industrial relations with predominately Muslim countries.

Enhanced collaboration in defence development and production activities was a feature of talks between Pakistan Ministry of Defence (MoD) officials and counterparts from Malaysia and Turkey, said MoD statements issued on 4 and 5 September.
During the eighth Pakistan-Turkey "high-level military dialogue group meeting" the MoD said that the two countries agreed to "boost defence industrial co-operation through collaboration in joint ventures", although it did not elaborate.

The MoD added that Pakistan and Turkey also agreed to establish two working groups under the existing bilateral forum to explore opportunities for further collaboration in military and defence industrial activities.

Previous defence industry collaboration between the two countries has focused on the development of tactical unmanned aerial vehicles. Additionally, Turkey has upgraded Pakistan's F-16 fighter aircraft and supplied the country with Kaan 33 fast attack craft, AH-1F/S Cobra attack helicopter parts and artillery simulators.

The agreement between Malaysia and Pakistan to "augment interaction" in defence industry collaboration was signed during the 10th bilateral "Joint Committee on Defence Co-operation". The two countries also signed an accord facilitating enhanced military-to-military exchanges, postings and training.

The Pakistan MoD did not specify areas of defence industry co-operation with Malaysia. In the past this has focused on sales to Malaysia of Pakistan-built (but Chinese designed) missile systems including the QW-1 Vanguard portable surface-to-air missile systems and Red Arrow-8 anti-tank missiles. Sales to Malaysia of small arms and conventional ammunition are also thought to have taken place.

ANALYSIS

Pakistan's growing defence relationship with Malaysia and Turkey is representative of a trend that has emerged in recent years of closer defence and military ties between predominantly Islamic countries.

Pakistan has signed similar defence collaboration agreements with Brunei, Indonesia, Jordan, Turkey, Uzbekistan and Yemen. Indonesia has also made considerable efforts to secure partnerships with such states.

These ties offer the participants a level of trust based on religion and culture that might not be achievable with non-Muslim countries. Some of these countries - notable Indonesia and Pakistan - have also both been subjected to military sanctions in previous years and both countries are committed to diversifying suppliers. Another factor is the US's continuing 'war on terror', which is likely to have isolated Islamic nations to a certain degree and further increased the likelihood of additional defence relationships between these nations.

It is probable that such partnerships also enable the participating countries to do defence business with each other through interest-free Islamic banking. There is little open source information available about Islamic banking and how frequently it is applied in defence trade, although Malaysia - which is regarded as a regional Islamic banking hub - has previously indicated its use.

In July 2010 Malaysian Defence Minister Datuk Seri Ahmad Zahid Hamidi said the country was considering the use of an Islamic banking system known as 'sukuk' to pay contractors working on a project to upgrade military bases. In May 2009 Hamidi urged the Royal Malaysian Navy to upgrade or replace ageing equipment using funds sourced from the Islamic banking mechanism. 

DW

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IHK_PK

Imran Khan said:


> newly made gun G-3S
> 
> pic from UAE arms show



PLEASE GIVE MORE DETAIL ABOUT THIS GUN, SIR.


----------



## IHK_PK

soldierofallah said:


> If pak makes bullet proof helmets, night vission goggles than why dosent every soldier have them plus pak soldiers are not well equiped.



LOL.... A MILLION $ QUESTION..............LOL.



soldierofallah said:


> If pak makes bullet proof helmets, night vission goggles than why dosent every soldier have them plus pak soldiers are not well equiped.



LOL.... A MILLION $ QUESTION..............LOL.


----------



## IHK_PK

Nishan_101 said:


> I think PAC, POF and HIT along with other military related Industries should invest in R&D facility in Upper North_western Sindh along with Upper Balochistan which are mush safer places that others.



ALREADY POINTED AND SELECTED FOR SOME FUTURE PLANS/INSTALLATIONS OF PAF AND PA.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

***_PK said:


> PLEASE GIVE *MORE DETAIL* ABOUT THIS GUN, SIR.



are you kidding me


----------



## Thorough Pro

ANTIBODY said:


>



Hi Antibody, where did you get this pic from? This is my shotgun with my son's toy mp5. Here are some other from the same shoot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

EzioAltaïr;3393074 said:


> Hey there's been this question that's nagging me. Is the PK-08 a license manufactured G3, or an indigenous design? I'm not trolling here, I just ask since Wiki lists it as a license manufactured G3.



It uses the same mechanism as G3 but chambered for 5.56 NATO.


----------



## Foo_Fighter

Oh, indeed good work done by Pakistan and Imran alike. Being self sufficient in every field is a requirements in today's Globlization and it's good to see our neighbor country is doing everything to achieve that in various fields and especially defence as highlighted in this thread. 

Do not want to sound troll but these are the signs of healthy competition and I do believe Pakistan does make huge leaps towards self sufficiency in various fields so India starts feeling the heat of Healthy Competition and vice-vera, hence uplifting the image and capability of the while Sub Continent!

Once again good job Pakistan and Imran Bhai. 

regards,

FF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Foo_Fighter said:


> Oh, indeed good work done by Pakistan and Imran alike. Being self sufficient in every field is a requirements in today's Globlization and it's good to see our neighbor country is doing everything to achieve that in various fields and especially defence as highlighted in this thread.
> 
> Do not want to sound troll but these are the signs of healthy competition and I do believe Pakistan does make huge leaps towards self sufficiency in various fields so India starts feeling the heat of Healthy Competition and vice-vera, hence uplifting the image and capability of the while Sub Continent!
> 
> Once again good job Pakistan and Imran Bhai.
> 
> regards,
> 
> FF


This art cannot be rivaled by India, no matter how many years your country takes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foo_Fighter

RazPaK said:


> This art cannot be rivaled by India, no matter how many years your country takes.



Ok sir, I'll take your words as seriously as God's message himself. If you really wish to discuss/debate logically, then please do not tarnish ones capability down. Do you not read that I am pretty excited about this development and I wish Pakistan to achieve similar feats in other fields as well. Mate, hate is like a black hole, it sucks the all the light of positivity around it. Try to appreciate each other... that's where Healthy Competition comes from. 

Anyways I am sorry to the mods for my off topic rant, but I had to reply. BTW can some senior members please tell me what are the current R&D and collaborations on Defense weapons Pakistan is currently engaged in? If there is a thread I am sorry, please direct me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

It was and its still a better option for the POF to join with Germans on doing a JV with Heckler & Koch for producing different wepaons that are needed by their and our military as well. They can also help us in upgrading the facility as well as making some R&D centers in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mymeaningislion

Thorough Pro said:


> Hi Antibody, where did you get this pic from? This is my shotgun with my son's toy mp5. Here are some other from the same shoot



he is sherlock holmes...was hidding their....u didn't noticed him......


----------



## fatman17

*The Way of the Gun: The legendary gunsmiths of Darra Adam Khel*


The skills of the gunsmi*ths of Darra Adam Khel are the stuff of legend. But how much is fictio*n and how much is fact?. 

By Riaz Ahmad

Published: November 4, 2012



In his 1922 book, Story of the North West Frontier Province, author JM Ewart writes: &#8220;That gap in the low hills (south of Peshawar city) marks the Kohat Pass, which really has a better claim to being a historic highway of invasion than the Khyber itself. By it, across a neck of Afridi country, runs the Frontier Road to Kohat and Bannu, to Dera Ismail Khan and Razmak. 

The villages of the pass are famed for a strange industry &#8212; the manufacture entirely by hand of rifles and ammunitions, especially rifles, to the eye so like the products of European arsenals as to deceive all but experts. For these, since they are comparatively cheap and serviceable, there is a ready sale all along the border.&#8221;

Going by what Ewart wrote, it seems that Darra Adam Khel&#8217;s armament industry and black market was well-established and well-known even a century ago. In 1920, there was no centralised market, but scattered units located away from the main highway which passes through the region.

It was only after independence that a market, in the true sense of the word, emerged.

No one, however, knows about when arms manufacturing in Darra actually started, but it is claimed that it was established by Hindustani karegaran who came to Darra, most likely from Punjab. The local people not only provided them with shelter but also allowed them to set up workshops.

For themselves, the locals chose the more profitable and far easier job of becoming arms dealers and to this day, 99 per cent of the gunsmiths are non-locals but almost 100 per cent of arms dealers and shopkeepers are locals who enjoy a complete monopoly over the trade.

But why did some people, who were very skilled gunsmiths, come to this far flung part of the subcontinent? Locals claim that the first gunsmith who came to Darra Adam Khel was in fact a deserter from the British Army, possibly around the time of the 1857 rebellion, who came to Akhor village where he was accorded a red carpet welcome.

The tribesmen of those days, much like the tribesmen of today, loved their guns and were delighted to have at their disposal the skills of this British gunsmith. Even in the lawless tribal areas, the law of demand and supply remains inviolable, and Darra became a famous weapons manufacturing center within the short span of a few years.

The British called the guns produced by these Hindustanis the &#8216;pass-made&#8217; guns while in his book The Way of the Pathans James Pain refers to them as &#8216;Afridi&#8217; guns.

Today, most of the local people prefer imported arms for their superior quality, but if you have a tight budget, it&#8217;s advisable to find one of the skilled gunsmiths of Darra and get a gun made on order.

&#8220;If you want a hand gun for self defense then you should purchase a TT pistol from Malang, who is a very skilled gunsmith,&#8221; one of my friends from Mattani told me. &#8220;But you have to wait for at least two months because the man already has hundreds of orders.&#8221;

He added that if I wanted something fancier, then I should look up Nawabzada Ustad, who is known for producing exact copies of the world-famed and highly prized Holland & Holland double barrel shotguns. &#8220;But his gun would cost you Rs200,000 a piece and you have to wait for at least three months,&#8221; he cautioned.

Now equipped with all this advice I headed to Darra Adam Khel. Every vehicle had to undergo strict checking by Frontier Corps personnel and because of the lengthy question and answer session, there was a long line of vehicles at the very first entry point just outside Darra.

Once I got there, I was met with disappointment.

&#8220;Boy, do you want a gun for hunting? Well, Nawabzada is no longer here. As you know he is from Mardan and he has now established a shop in Mardan&#8221;.

These were the remarks of an old man who introduced himself as Shah Jehan Ustad inside the Malik Market of Darra. Seeing my disappointment, but obviously excited by the prospect of finding a customer, he went on to interrogate me every bit as forcefully as the FC had.

&#8220;Do you have a large salary? How much do you make? Not everyone can afford Nawabzada&#8217;s guns, you know. They are excellent but very expensive.&#8221;

As he spoke, he quickly offered me a chair and sat me down, telling me that the famous Nawabzada had left Darra for good after the 2007 military operation when the entire market was forced to close down for almost a year. Many of the gunsmiths had to relocate. While Nawabzada still owns his old shop in Malik Market, the shutters are down permanently.

&#8220;You know I have worked here since 1965, when I came here all the way from Mardan as a teenager. Nawab&#8217;s father was my cousin and he was the first man who copied the world famous double barreled Holland & Holland shotguns. He transferred his skill to his two sons who have now left Darra for good,&#8221; claimed Shah Jehan.

This old man and all his family, including his son and first and second cousins, produced only double barrel shotguns. &#8220;I&#8217;ve made these guns from day one, but these are hard times for me. Only enthusiasts or very rich people buy these guns which cost at least Rs50,000 a piece at minimum.&#8221; He went on to complain that he barely managed to sell one gun a month as there was also stiff competition in the market.

&#8220;Pakistan is a small market and my quality is not of international standard. We use locally produced steel which is not really of weapon grade. We also lack technical knowhow so our guns are not that durable despite the fact that Darra&#8217;s weapon-making units are as old as the Holland & Holland company itself,&#8221; he said with a mixture of pride and regret.

It was strange for me to learn that there are over 2,500 skilled gunsmiths, originally hailing from the Attock district of Punjab, who have worked in Darra for generations, while another prominent gunsmith community hails from Azakhel, Nowshera.

Contrary to popular belief, only about one per cent of the gunsmiths are locals. The people from Attock speak excellent Pashto, albeit with a Peshawari accent, and are considered to be among the most skilled of gunsmiths.

&#8220;I came to Darra in my childhood as one of our neighbours was already working here. I earn around Rs20,000 a month by colouring (browning) the guns but other people from Punjab make guns and work in different factories in Darra,&#8221; said Saadullah, a resident of Attock.

We met a local gunsmith, Farid Shah from Zarghoon Khel, Darra. This man has a workshop set inside his small shop and has a single helper. &#8220;I produce Kalashinkov (AK-47) rifles and 12 gauge shotgun rifles in the Kalashinkov design,&#8221; said Farid Shah.

Replying to a question about the quality of his guns, he simply said that his guns were no match for the Russian, Chinese or Pakistani guns produced in Wah Ordnance Factories.

&#8220;A gun made manually from ordinary steel manually cannot match a gun produced in a well equipped factory from weapon grade steel using computerised machines,&#8221; claimed Farid, adding that his guns were bulky and since there is no standardisation in the workshops, it is not possible to replace parts.

Hence, if something goes wrong the entire gun has to be thrown away.

&#8220;This gun costs Rs12,000 a piece and takes 10 days to complete. But we cannot produce quality automatic weapons. Locals know it that is why no one would buy a Darra made AK-47 rifle in Peshawar or the rest of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P).

These are sent to Lahore and Karachi instead,&#8221; he said, adding that despite their inferior quality, the Darra AK-47 was in great demand in Punjab because original Kalashnikovs cost Rs100,000 a piece.

Clearly disdainful of the standards of his Punjabi clientele, he goes on to say that a Pathan would ask for a guarantee before purchasing a gun and would most likely go for a serviceable hand gun or shot gun.

Their weapons of choice are either TT pistols, pump action shotguns, double barrels or a Beretta 9mm pistol, as those designs had proved successful over the years. Non-locals, and in particular Punjabis, go more for the &#8216;look&#8217; of the weapon rather than how reliable it is.

&#8220;People from other parts of the country come here with pictures of pistols or automatic rifles and insist that we produce it for them despite the fact that we cannot simply copy a gun from a picture!&#8221; he added.

Modernisation of the Darra workshops is possible but the biggest hurdle faced by these units is that the entire industry is not regulated, or even legal for that matter.

Recently, a local investor got a license from the K-P home department and established a unit after making a total investment of Rs8 million but the license was cancelled after eight months following an objection by the law department.

&#8220;I got a license from the home department and when my unit started production my license was cancelled,&#8221; said the owner of the unit Shah Nawaz Afridi, adding that he was going to court against it.

&#8220;Ours is an illegal market and that is the biggest hurdle. But no one allows us to go legal as is evident from the home department&#8217;s decision,&#8221; he said with anger, adding that if licenses were issued to Darra units it would help the government because the arms trade could then be regulated.

&#8220;Look at the example of Turkey. A hundred years ago it didn&#8217;t have a single arms manufacturing unit but today they have dozens of well equipped units that are producing guns of local design and earning the country a good name and a lot of cash by exporting their products,&#8221; he said, adding that in Darra, guns were produced by hand using centuries-old techniques that were now obsolete.

&#8220;A TT gun produced in Darra costs Rs9,000 a piece and it is not of international standard, but a world class TT pistol produced in China is wholesaled at $50 a piece and I blame the government and its flawed policies for it,&#8221; he argued, adding that Darra is considered a problem by every government and is blamed for providing arms to terrorists in Karachi and anywhere else in the country.

&#8220;There is a myth that gunsmiths of Darra can produce even atom bombs. In fact they cannot even produce a serviceable AK-47 automatic rifle!&#8221; he says, referring to the famed gun that is the weapon of choice for insurgents and terrorists the world over. &#8220;You can&#8217;t be a terrorist by using weapons of this poor quality,&#8221; he says with finality.

Among Shah Nawaz Afridi&#8217;s pet peeves is that the government simply has not had the imagination to harness the potential of these weapon makers.

&#8220;Take Faisalabad, for example. It is a small city which has become the hub of the textile industry; the government established a textile engineering college to support the industry, thus making it one of the most industrialised cities in the country.&#8221;

In contrast, he says, Darra&#8217;s skilled gunmakers have been completely ignored. &#8220;They could have established an engineering college in Darra to support the local industry to help it become world class, but that did not happen.&#8221;

He even has an argument to counter those who say that weapons manufacturing should not be encouraged.

&#8220;If you want these gunsmiths not to produce guns, you should train them to manufacture auto parts or other useful things. They could be trained to produce air rifles, but do you know not a single unit in Darra produces air rifles despite the fact that a world class airgun is sold at $500 a piece on the international market as compared to $50 in the case of a TT pistol?&#8221;

Shah Nawaz added that the gunsmiths of Darra lacked the required type of steel which is light in weight and high in strength, and has undergone heat treatment techniques, surface treatment and parkarisation.

The latter is a technique used to protect a gun&#8217;s surface from corrosion and wear and tear. Once he starts listing all the things the local gunmakers lack, it is difficult to get him to stop.

&#8220;There is no standardisation in our manufacturing units so everyone produces guns whose parts are not interchangeable. This means you cannot export them and if you do, it would only earn you a bad name,&#8221; he said.

Shah Nawaz explained that every new government put a ban on arms licenses after coming into power and the nine years of Pervez Musharraf were the worst for them.

&#8220;If there is no license no one will buy my hand guns. And if there is no local market then how can I survive?&#8221; asks arms dealer Hassan Gul, adding that terrorists and criminals don&#8217;t use licensed weapons in any case.

The Musharraf government only banned licenses in order to fool the people into thinking they were acting against crime and terrorism, he said as he sat back into his chair.

Still, Gul and his handgun business has better prospects than others like the forlorn shotgun maker Shah Jehan. The price of a TT pistol has jumped to Rs8,000 or Rs9,000 as compared to Rs4,000 to Rs5,000.

&#8220;Pistols sell like hot cakes because there is a ban of the display of weapon in the country, and you can carry a pistol in your pocket. Today, 80 per cent of Darra&#8217;s workshops produce TTs or other types of pistols,&#8221; said Gul, adding that in the past 10 years a number of factories had start copying expensive 9mm pistols like the Glock-17, Beretta, Smith and Wesson, and the Czech made CZ-75.

So not all of the legends about Darra Adam Khel are true; they can&#8217;t build F-16s and nuclear weapons. But a lot of the bad press is also unjustified, in that the arms makers are not really fuelling terrorism either.

What does exist, however, is a pool of talented gunsmiths who, if given the technical training and the chance, could possibly spearhead the economic revival of an entire region.

Published in The Express Tribune, Sunday Magazine, November 4th, 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## intelaadil@gmail.com

I think we should also focus on Non-military armoured vehicles in Pakistan.


----------



## snakeeagle

30 bore.biter to handle biter to shoot


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Arms Industry

Armament Research & Development Establishment
Rawalpindi, Pakistan 

Armament Research & Development Establishment (ARDE), since its inception in 1974 has been undertaking research and development in the field of arms and ammunitions and has contributed significantly in establishing development and production base through collaboration with public and private sectors. Major accomplishments of ARDE are weapons and tank ammunition. 

Defence Science & Technology Organization
Rawalpindi, Pakistan 

The Defence Science & Technology Organization (DESTO) is the premier defence Research and Development organization of Defence Production Division, Ministry of Defence, Government of Pakistan. DESTO conducts research and development around weapons and weapon systems and renders professional advice on the application of science and technology. 

DESTO&#8217;s research and development environment covers a wide spectrum of fields, under the broad disciplines of aerodynamics, propulsion, defence electronics, computer systems, engineering, propellants, explosives, materials and chemical & biological defence etc. Besides providing scientific and technical support to other research & development as well as production establishments of Ministry of Defence, DESTO&#8217;s multi-disciplinary infrastructure and technology base is available to public sector industry under commercial arrangements. 

While the DESTO Headquarters are located at Chaklala for providing policy advice, liaison and organizational management, DESTO&#8217;s R&D infrastructure is located at the following different physical locations: 


DESTO Laboratories Complex, Chattar 
DESTO Laboratories, Karachi 
DESTO Laboratories, Chaklala 
Institute of Optronics
Ministry of Defence, Chaklala-Rawalpindi, Pakistan


Institute of Optronics (IOP) has established state-of-the-art military specifications production and testing facilities of night vision devices, based on Image Intensifier Tubes. The Night Vision Systems, without turning the night into day, vastly improve the ability of the Armed Forces to undertake a number of vital functions related to force effectiveness. Command and control, surveillance, movements both tactical and logistical and accuracy of firepower are some of the areas of activities in which the Night Vision Devices are playing a formidable and vital role. 

Institute of Optronics is playing a key role in this field and has established Military Specifications production and testing facilities of following night vision devices, based on second generation Image Intensifier Tubes: 


Individual Served Night Vision Weapon Sight (Equivalent to AN / PVS - 4A) 
Crew Served Night Vision Weapon Sight (Equivalent to AN / TVS - 5A) 
High Performance Night Vision Goggles (Equivalent to AN / PVS - 5C) 
High Performance Night Vision Binoculars (Equivalent to NVB - 4A and NVB - 5A) 
Driver&#8217;s Night Vision Periscope (DNVP - 1A) 
Aviator&#8217;s Night Vision Goggle 

An indigenization programme to progressively develop and manufacture components in Pakistan for night vision systems is being vigorously pursued. The future plans of this institute include the establishment of facilities for night vision devices based on Thermal Imaging Techniques for all types of armoured vehicles and helicopters. 

Besides meeting the night vision requirements of the Armed Forces of Pakistan, this institute has exported these to friendly countries. 

Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works Ltd.
Karachi, Pakistan 

KSEW is ISO - 9002 Certified for Shipbuilding, Submarine & Warship Construction and General Engineering Works. The present services are: 


Shipbuilding of all types of vessels and craft of upto 26,000 TDW 
Small submarines and warship / support craft like Missile Craft, Patrol Craft, Diving Boats, Towed Array Barge, Floating Docks, Berthing / Pusher Tugs, Oil / Water carriers, boats etc. 
Underwater repairs of ships of upto 26,000 TDW and above water repairs to any type or size 
Wide variety of engineering plants and machinery like tankages, pressure vessels, LPG storage tanks, overhead, luffing and other types of electrically operated cranes, equipment of oil, gas, petrochemical industries, steel structures for dams, barrages, thermal power plants and similar other industrial plants, components for cement mills, complete sugar plants, Firetube boilers, watertube boilers etc. 
Iron castings of upto 15 tons a piece, steel castings of upto 3 tons a piece and non-ferrous / alloy castings of upto 750 kg a piece 
Physical, chemical, metallographic and non-destructive testing of various raw materials, components etc. Testing according to requirements of ISO - 9000 and international classification societies standards also undertaken 

Margalla Electronics
Islamabad, Pakistan 

Margalla Electronics (ME) was created in 1984 as a self reliance project under the Defence Production Division to support the Defence Services in the field of electronics. The support includes: 


Repair and rebuild of electronic equipment used by the services 
Applied research to improve equipment performance and reliability 
Original design and production 

Within a short span of time ME has accumulated sophisticated skills and hardware necessary for assembling, testing, and repairing of various types of military electronics products. ME has co-produced and fielded sophisticated state-of-the-art radar systems and communications equipment jointly with various international companies. 

Military Vehicles Research And Development Establishment
Rawalpindi, Pakistan 

Military Vehicles Research and Development Establishment&#8217;s (MVRDE) creation in 1972 owes itself to the national resolve to explore and build upon our indigenous technical and industrial potential. MVRDE is thus fully involved in mobilizing, orientating and developing our public and private industrial sector to achieve progressive self-reliance in defence equipment. 

MVRDE is a multi-disciplinary organization capable of conducting research and development pertaining to military vehicles, engineers equipment and defence-related mechanical systems. Its infrastructure encompasses a wide spectrum of facilities under following broad categories: 


R & D Sections 
To carry out design, development and product up gradation in following categories: 
Armoured Vehicles - Tanks, APCs, ARVs 
Wheeled Vehicles - GS and special Purpose 
Engineers Equipment - Earthmoving machinery, Cranes etc. 
National Development Complex
Islamabad, Pakistan 

National Development Complex (NDC) was created with an objective of developing an infrastructure for indigenous weapons development, provision of technical services, and achieving self-reliance in diverse technologies related to these areas. NDC is delivering reliable and state-of-the-art weapon systems and military hardware at competitive prices. Since its creation, NDC has made remarkable progress in developing and producing a diverse range of defence products. 

Pakistan Aeronautical Complex
Kamra District Attock, Pakistan 

The conception of idea to establish Pakistan Aeronautical Complex dates back to the early seventies. The rationale behind this idea was both economic and strategic. The aim before the policy makers was to create an indigenous production facility in which aircraft and engines could be overhauled and repaired without sending them abroad and doling out large sums of foreign exchange. Later years saw expansion in the role of PAC in terms of aircraft and engines production, upgrade programmes and joint ventures. 

Since inauguration of the first of its four factories in 1978, Pakistan Aeronautical Complex has not looked back. In the two decades, it has vastly expanded the scope of work, commenced new and more challenging projects, created a veritable centre of excellence in military aviation and information technology, and above all, realised the original goal of self-reliance. Eversince its inception, Pakistan Aeronautical Complex has become the backbone of Pakistan Air Force in maintenance; supporting its major weapon systems by providing rebuild services for aircraft, engines and components; providing spare support, structural repairs and major rectification. Manufacture of Mushshak aircraft and collobaration with China in K-8 jet trainer programme are landmark achievements of PAC which have lent tremendous creditability to this industry. More recently PAC has also ventured into the area of system upgrades and manufacture of airborne avionics systems in partnership with some foreign collobarations. Having acquired necessary resources and expertise. PAC is fast expanding its role and making all-out efforts to turn itself into a self-supporting outfit. Already, it is ensuring that the country spends least amount of foreign exchange on maintenance of the PAF fleet of fighter and trainer aircraft. Except for import of certain essential spares, rest everything is produced or repaired locally. 

In PAC, quality of products and services occupies the fundamental importance. Quality received tremendous boost recently when the four factories of this complex were certified to ISO-9000 quality management system by the leading international auditing firms. This has enormously enhanced the prestige and the credentials of this complex with the aviation circles around the world. They now consider us serious contenders for joint ventures and partnerships. With this, PAC is now committed to a standard which can neither be lowered nor compromised in future. 

Pakistan Navy Dockyard
Karachi, Pakistan 

PN Dockyard since its inception in 1952 has been undertaking repair works, modernization and rebuild of PN Ships, Submarines and Crafts. Pakistan Navy Dockyard is providing technical assistance, rebuild and repair of a wide range and diversity of equipment of PN Fleet and has undertaken fleet modernization and up gradation programmes with success. PN Dockyard has developed capability to undertake ambitious and indigenous construction projects like Missiles Boats, Mines Counter Measure Vessel (MCMV) and AGOSTA 90 - B Submarine. 

Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF)
Wah Cantonnement, Pakistan


During the Second World War, British used the sub-continent as a spring-board and a logistics base to conduct its campaigns in the Eastern Theatre. Towards this end they developed massive logistics infrastructure, including sixteen Ordnance Factories. 

In 1947 at the time of independence, Pakistan could not get even a single Ordnance Factory. First Prime Minister conceived a Plan in December 1947 and decided to establish an Ordnance Factory. The second Prime Minister inaugurated Civil Works for four Factories at Wah in December 1951, 36 kilometers north of present Federal Capital Islamabad. 

During Wars of 1965 & 1971 un-justified and unilateral arms embargo jolted Pakistan and serious thought was given to self-reliance. 

POF of the late fifties was producing .303 Rifle, its ammunition, 25 Pounder Artillery ammunition, 40 mm Anti Aircraft ammunition, M36 hand grenade, 2&#8221;and 3&#8221; Mortar Bombs and 500 lbs and 750 lbs Aircraft Bombs. 

It was a turning point in the history of POF as it went through modernization and expansion over the next two and half decades. Today POF is a gigantic industrial complex with fourteen factories and eight subsidiaries employing a total work force of over 33,000. 

Dr A Q Khan Research Laboratories
Rawalpindi, Pakistan 

Al - Technique Corporation of Pakistan (pvt) Ltd
Islamabad, Pakistan 

Established in 1986, Al Technique Corporation of Pakistan, (ATCOP) has quickly established itself as Pakistan&#8217;s premier organization in the field of LASERs and modern optics. Situated some 20 Km outside Islamabad in the picturesque Potohar plateau, its Electro Optics Division has pioneered the growth of LASER sciences and electronics technology in the country. 

With a work space of 7500 sq. m. and a staff of nearly 400 highly trained personnel (with over 70 engineers and scientists), ATCOP has set up a broad array of technical facilities and expertise making it one of the most integrated facility in the country. It is self - sustaining in the five major technical areas of: 


LASER and Optics 
Design of Components / Complete Systems 
Measurement & Evaluation 
Electronics 
Mechanics 
Testing 

ATCOP is therefore engaged in R & D and production of electro optics and LASER systems as well as in V / UHF communication, with nearly 30% of its annual turnover of US$ 5.0 million being spent on R & D or collaboration with universities. 

AL-Sons Industries (PVT) LTD
Karachi, Pakistan

Alsons is the pioneer precision engineering private industry that was set up Pakistan in 1953. Its first product was Clocks. Progressive innovations and high tech tooling enabled Alsons to manufacture specialized engineering high tech products. Alsons Group has three factories of which two are in Karachi and one is in Islamabad. 

Following are the three companies under Alsons Group management : 

Alsons Industries (Pvt.) Ltd.
Defence Products

Alsons Auto Parts (Pvt.) Ltd.
Automotive Products

Two Feeder Units
Plastic Injection Molding and Precision Machining Parts 

Since 1968, Alsons is engaged in manufacturing of highly precision engineering products for Armed Forces of Pakistan. The modern and fully integrated manufacturing plant, with built-up area of 10,000 sq. meters and 450 employees, is equipped with most advanced CNC turning centers provides an wide range of production and assembly technology. It has its own R & D. 

Al Mustafa Engineers
Lahore, Pakistan 

Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC)
Aircraft Manufacturing Factory, Kamra District Attock


Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT)
APC Factory, Taxila Cantt 

Machinecrafts (Private) Limited
Lahore, Pakistan 

Alsons Industries (Pvt) Ltd
Karachi, Pakistan 

Military Vehicle Research and Development Establishment 

Alsons Industries (Pvt) Ltd
Karachi, Pakistan 

Service Industries Limited
Lahore, Pakistan 

Daudsons Armoury
Peshawar, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

fatman17 said:


> An indigenization programme to progressively develop and manufacture components in Pakistan for night vision systems is being vigorously pursued. The future plans of this institute include the establishment of facilities for night vision devices based on Thermal Imaging Techniques for all types of armoured vehicles and helicopters.
> 
> Besides meeting the night vision requirements of the Armed Forces of Pakistan, this institute has exported these to friendly countries.



I thought we imported NVG's for helicopter pilots.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

nuclearpak said:


> I thought we imported NVG's for helicopter pilots.



almost in all ideas there were night vision devices by pakistan
so it maybe true


----------



## airomerix

Just to add something the ACMI of JF-17 is locally manufactured by AWC. The whole program was funded and researched by the Airforce itself.


----------



## farabi

Nice innovation that is good for Pakistan... Thanks For Sharing this.

Thanks
Farabi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

idex2013 - all images 
ideas2012-last image



















































































































































































Baktar Shikan...








Tayyara Shikan








Alkhalid tank model














baktar band models..




















Ahan..













credits MM_Haider

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore

An army soldier tries out a gold plated sub-machine gun manufactured by Pakistan Ordnance Factories at the 13th Defense Services Asia Exhibition and Conference in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, Monday, April 16, 2012. The exhibition displayed the world's sophisticated hardware and electronic warfare in land, air and sea defense, battlefield healthcare products/technology, training and simulation systems and police and security peripherals.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

^ didn't the "Artillery Ammunition 155 Base Bleed DP-ICM" cluster munition marketing raise some problems in some international exhibition

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

@nabil_05 @ANTIBODY @farhan_9999

The turret and chassis is considerably different from MB-2000,also rubber tracks... AK-1??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Aeronaut said:


> @nabil_05 @ANTIBODY @farhan_9999
> 
> The turret and chassis is considerably different from MB-2000,also rubber tracks... AK-1??




AK-1 is not up for export YET, this is just basic AK model, rubber tracks have been there since prototypes. However, this is one ugly model, heck they cant even make a proper model

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AUz

Weapons are good and stuff.

Pakistan needs to do two things immediately : 

1) First, arrange some workouts/gyms for Army soldiers. Pakistani soldiers look like they have some malnutrition or something. Even American police look more 'dominating' than Pakistan Army.

2) Replace G3 with some other, decent assault Rifle.

These two things will greatly enhance the visual image of Pakistan Army...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

ANTIBODY said:


>


I have tried the bottom middle SMG. It was not satisfying.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AUz said:


> Weapons are good and stuff.
> 
> Pakistan needs to do two things immediately :
> 
> 1) First, arrange some workouts/gyms for Army soldiers. Pakistani soldiers look like they have some malnutrition or something. Even American police look more 'dominating' than Pakistan Army.
> 
> 2) Replace G3 with some other, decent assault Rifle.
> 
> These two things will greatly enhance the visual image of Pakistan Army...



Every unit has a gym.. also ive heard tht G3S is replacing to being issued to soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Every unit has a gym.. also ive heard tht G3S is replacing to being issued to soldiers.



Yeah but he is correct - Pakistani soldiers look like the proverbial Kangreee Pehalvan !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Every unit has a gym.. also ive heard tht G3S is replacing to being issued to soldiers.



Having gym aint enough...

There should be comprehensive program involving nutrition, training, and workout which makes out soldiers look bigger! Physical appearance is really important...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

I wonder whether @Pakistanisage *Bhai* looked *Buffed* or like a *Kangrii Pehalvan* as a serving *Airman* !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistanisage

Ababeel said:


> Yarmuk 122mm Rocket:






Hey, I have an idea what you can do with this contraption.

However , be cautious and avoid using the pointed end first.


----------



## Pakistanisage

Armstrong said:


> I wonder whether @Pakistanisage *Bhai* looked *Buffed* or like a *Kangrii Pehalvan* as a serving *Airman* !





Mere Bhai, "Jab Aatish Jawan tha " kay qissa na shuruh karwana. Bohut purani yadain taza ho jain gi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pakistanisage said:


> Hey, I have an idea what you can do with this contraption.
> 
> However , be cautious and avoid using the pointed end first.



Its used by KRL-122 MBRLS... Whose range has been extended to 45km..
:: GIDS - REFURBISHMENT-RANGE-ENHANCEMENT-OF-122MM-MBRL-AMMUNITION ::


----------



## Nishan_101

Really it would have been great for POF, HMC and HIT to join in with Germans and even Ukraine on different types of projects from small arms to Howetzers and Tanks and APCs.


----------



## Bossman

Nishan_101 said:


> Really it would have been great for POF, HMC and HIT to join in with Germans and even Ukraine on different types of projects from small arms to Howetzers and Tanks and APCs.



Nishan,

What is a joint venture?


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan: Offsetting US reliance:*

Author:
Guy Anderson, Industry Editor, London
Jon Grevatt, Industry Reporter, Bangkok

Last posted:
2011-07-12

Pakistan: bilateral defence industrial and military materiel relations.

Despite emerging as one of Washington's principal recipients of military aid, Pakistan has pursued multiple strategies to avoid reliance on US largesse, write Guy Anderson and Jon Grevatt 

Washington's 10 July decision to cut military and security aid to Pakistan is almost certain to have reinforced Islamabad's view that the US is - at best - a fair weather friend and that it has been wise to avoid excessive reliance on the world's sole superpower. 

Pakistan lamented the USD800 million cut in funding (accounting for more than two thirds of this year's allocation of around USD2 billion) and senior Pakistani officials stated that the move will make it even more difficult to salvage a relationship that has been under stress since US Navy SEALs killed Osama bin Laden on Pakistani soil in May. 

Islamabad's stated view that the gesture was symbolic and unlikely to derail its military and security development plans may understate the impact of the move given that Pakistan has been one of the world's principal recipients of US security aid. 

Following the resumption of aid in 2001 after the 9/11 attacks (and after an 11-year hiatus), USD14.17 billion was pledged to Pakistan by Washington over the following decade. The USD77 million provided in 2001 had mushroomed by more than 2,000 per cent to USD2.7 billion by 2010. 

The US: "not a fully reliable ally"
Pakistan has, however, avoided undue reliance on Washington (or indeed any single benefactor nation) and the US Congressional Research Service (CRS) is among those who have noted the "perception among many in Pakistan that the US is not a fully reliable ally". 

Islamabad's military industrial policy is driven in part by concerns that US support may once again wither - the arms embargo of 1990 to 2001 remains in recent memory - but also by the nature of its existing relationship with Washington. US-Pakistani military trade has seldom been accompanied by industrial backing or technology transfer and therefore points to a weakness in terms of future materiel support or development. 

It is also clear that many platform transfers - particularly those funded by US Foreign Military Finance (FMF) through the Foreign Military Sales (FMS) system - have related to surplus US systems that are intended as in-fill solutions to Pakistani capability gaps, rather than longer-term strategic answers. 

Pakistan's response during recent years has had three prongs. Firstly, it has welcomed and cultivated military industrial partnerships with China, which have ranged from joint production of the JF-17 Thunder multirole combat aircraft to the co-development of Al-Khalid I main battle tank (MBT). 

Secondly, it has ramped up indigenous defence spending in general and military research, development, test and evaluation (RDT&E) expenditure in particular. RDT&E funding rose 21 per cent from 2008 to 2011 to USD246 million, according to Pakistan&#8217;s Defence Budget figures, while core defence spending rose 16 per cent over the period to USD5.8 billion, or three per cent of GDP. 

Finally, Pakistan has sealed numerous bilateral defence industrial partnerships with a series of nations worldwide. These relationships have been in part driven by Pakistan's aspiration to secure its own military exports but also by the aim of avoiding future strategic challenges caused by narrow reliance on a low number of materiel suppliers. 

Since 2001 Pakistan has imported materiel from Brazil, France, Germany, Indonesia, Italy, Lebanon, Libya, Russia, Sweden, Switzerland, Turkey and Ukraine as well as China and the US (according to SIPRI data). However, it is Washington and Beijing that have accounted for the bulk of Pakistan's military imports by value: a total of 38 per cent and 30 per cent respectively. 

Pakistan and China
It is reasonable to expect worsening relations with the US to lead Pakistan into an even closer defence industrial relationship with China. 

In the long-term China is highly likely to remain Pakistan's principal supplier of military equipment and industrial technologies partner. This will be particularly true if Beijing continues to make available to Islamabad its own military funds and provides access to soft loans to underpin materiel acquisitions. In recent years financially constrained Pakistan has approached China and requested soft loans to pay for orders of Chinese-designed JF-17s. 

The scale of co-operation has also been telling. Pakistan and China have collaborated on the development of the Pakistan Navy's Sword-class (F-22P) frigates (involving China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation and Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works); the development of missile patrol boats (again involving CSIC and KSEW); the JF-17 (Chengdu Aircraft Industry and the Pakistan Aeronautical Complex); the Al Khalid I MBT (involving Pakistan Heavy Industries Taxila); and an airborne early warning and control aircraft (involving the PAC and the Nanjing Research Institute of Electronic Technology). 

The continued largesse of Bejing is conditional on continued support for Pakistan being in China's interests. It is clear that such support is not unequivocal. 


Wider alliances
Beyond China, Pakistan has in recent years concluded bilateral defence industrial partnerships with more than 20 countries.

The specific nature of the accords has been variable: many have been accompanied by wider agreements relating to bilateral trade and investment. A number have, of course, focused on Pakistan's own export efforts (such as the December 2010 agreement with Swaziland, under which Pakistan committed to local military training and light weapon production). 

The peer-to-peer teaming&#8217;s having focused on specific competencies of Pakistan and its partners: Islamabad looked to co-produce 125 mm and 100 mm tank ammunition with Romania and land systems development with Bulgaria. In the case of Pakistan's alliances with advanced materiel producing nations (such as Italy), a commitment to a degree of technology transfer as an accompaniment to defence trade has been notable. The bulk of the bilateral defence partnerships signed by Pakistan are unlikely to bear tangible results in the near term, of course. They appear to be reflecting longer-term aspirations concerning greater self-sufficiency and industrial advancement. 

Pakistan: bilateral defence industrial and military materiel relations.

China
Extensive supply of materiel to Pakistan. Extensive defence industrial co-operation (relating to naval systems, fighter aircraft, and airborne early warning aircraft). Soft loans to underpin materiel acquisitions. Pakistan's principal materiel supply N/A 

Vietnam
Areas of co-operation have included training and military exchanges, plus the transfer and development of military materiel N/A 

Indonesia
Government-to-government agreement on co-production of indigenously developed weapon systems. Details undisclosed. Built on military technology pact of 2008 Mar-10 

Malaysia
Defence industrial co-operation and co-production. Details undisclosed May-10 

South Korea
Memorandum of understanding covering defence co-production, plus agreement to exchange military personnel. Built on 2010 deal covering co-production of 155 mm ammunition Jan-10 

Qatar 
Defence research and development agreement involving academic institutions Jan-10 

Yemen 
Military production partnership discussed. Details not disclosed Feb-08 

Nigeria 
Government-to-government agreement. Nigeria to benefit from technology transfer. Land systems and ammunition sales expected to underpin activity Jun-10 

Swaziland 
Pakistan to transfer technologies relating to small-scale industrial production (land systems and ammunition). Intended to bolster Pakistan's exports Dec-10 

Italy 
Government-to-government agreement. Defence co-operation agreed alongside energy and trade accords. Transfer of technology to Pakistan under subsequent defence agreements foreseen Nov-10 

Turkey 
Joint development of Turkish-designed UAVs (2009), plus acquisition of Turkish fast attack craft, artillery simulators and parts for Cobra attack helicopters. Jul-05 

Uzbekistan 
Memorandum of understanding (MoU) that will see the two countries co-operate over the development of military technologies Sep-07 

Ukraine 
Production and development collaboration relating to land systems, radar systems and ammunition Aug-06 

Czech Republic 
Defence production, military training and exchange of personnel agreed by governments. Mar-10 

France 
France agreed closer defence ties, relating to Pakistani naval modernisation requirements. Relations have since cooled Aug-10 

Norway 
Agreement to enhance collaboration. Based on likely purchase of surplus Norwegian F-16s Dec-10 

Bulgaria 
Government-to-government agreements. Collaboration in land systems development, as well as missiles and rockets Jan-11 

US 
Pakistan is a major recipient of US military and security aid (USD14 billion between 2001 and 2011). Pakistan's number two supplier of military materiel. Limited defence industrial co-operation N/A 

Brunei 
Investment in Pakistan's industrial base sought. The two nations signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) to co-operate through the joint development of unspecified defence programs in November 2008 Aug-09 

Romania 
Defence co-operation likely to build on past efforts relating to 125 mm and 100 mm tank ammunition Apr-11 

Jordan 
Investment in Pakistan's industrial base sought 

Bahrain 
Enhanced defence co-operation and military trade agreed. Bahrain is a principal recipient of Pakistani materiel (typically ammunition) Jun-11 


Sources: JDW,SIPRI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

*British report reveals Israel&#8217;s arms exports to Pakistan*

DAWN.COM 

2013-06-11 10:10:32


Israel has exported security equipment over the past five years to Pakistan and four Arab countries, Israeli newspaper Haaretz quoted a British government report as saying.

In addition to Pakistan, Israel has exported arms and security equipment to Egypt, Algeria, the United Arab Emirates and Morocco, the report says.

The report deals with British government permits for arms and security equipment exports and was released by Britain&#8217;s Department for Business, Innovation and Skills.

The department oversees security exports and publishes regular reports on permits granted or denied to purchase arms, military equipment or civilian items that are monitored.

Haaretz reported that from January 2008 to December 2012, British authorities processed hundreds of Israeli applications to purchase military items containing British components for use by the Israel Defence Forces, or to go into systems exported to third countries.

The UK government reports also list the countries to which Israel sought to export the items. Among Israel&#8217;s clients are countries with which it does not have diplomatic ties.

*The report says that in 2011 Israel sought to purchase British components to export radar systems to Pakistan, as well as electronic warfare systems, Head-up Cockpit Displays &#8207;(HUD&#8207, parts for fighter jets and aircraft engines, optic target acquisition systems, components of training aircraft, and military electronic systems*.

*Prior to that, in 2010, Israel applied for permits to export electronic warfare systems and HUDs with components from Britain to Pakistan*. Also in 2010, Israel sought permits to supply Egypt and Morocco with Israeli electronic warfare systems and HUD systems that use British parts, the Haaretz said in its report.

In 2009, Israel requested permits from British authorities to process security equipment exports to Algeria, Morocco and the UAE. The exports processing south for Algeria and the UAE also including permits to supply components for drones.

According to the British reports, Israel&#8217;s other clients for military exports over the past five years include India, Singapore, Turkey, Vietnam, South Korea, Japan, Sweden, Portugal, the United States, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Colombia, Holland, Italy, Germany, Spain, Thailand, Macedonia, Belgium, Brazil, Chile, Switzerland, Ecuador, Mexico, Finland, Ireland, Luxembourg, Equatorial Guyana, Poland and Argentina.


----------



## zilahumafazal

Ever since Pakistan has acquired its nuclear capability, the only question that has been asked repeatedly by United States and the West is "Whether Pakistan would be able to secure her nuclear arsenal or not"?

During times of relative political and social normalcy, the security of Pakistan's nuclear arsenal is probably adequate and could be expected to improve consistent with other nuclear programs worldwide. However, fallout from Pakistan's decision to cooperate with the United States following the September 11th terrorist attacks may severely test Pakistan's security system throughout its nuclear weapons complex. Instability in Pakistan could make its nuclear weapons and stocks of nuclear explosive material dangerously vulnerable to theft. If domestic instability leads to the downfall of the current Pakistani government, nuclear weapons and the means to make them could fall into the hands of a government hostile to the United States and its allies.


----------



## fatman17

*The CIA & The Double Four Ammunition Of Darra Adam Khel, Pakistan*


Posted August 21, 2013 in Ammunition by Steve Johnson



From Left-Right: Double Four, 7.62x39mm, 7.62x51mm


The Double Four, or &#8220;44&#8243;, is the name given to the 7.92x33mm Kurz, the round first developed for the famous Sturmgewehr 44, manufactured by craftsman in the famous gun workshops of Darra Adam Khel, Pakistan and which are popular in Pakistan&#8217;s tribal regions.

Local lore says that the Double Four was introduced during early years of the Soviet war in Afghanistan in order to hide involvement of the CIA and Pakistan Intelligence who were supplying the Afghan Mujahedeen. While there is no way to verify if this story is true, we do know that the CIA went to extreme lengths to hide, or at least be able to plausibly deny, their involvement in shipping ammunition and weapons to Pakistan Intelligence who in turn distributed it to the Mujahedeen.

Post-CIA, I am not sure what the benefit of the slightly shorter round is in a full length rifle. The only benefit I can think of is that it may cost slightly less to manufacture. Most likely it is still popular because many rifles chambered for it are still floating around Pakistan. In the early 90s Colt developed the 5.56x30mm MARS and recently India developed the 5.56x30mm INSAS, but these were for use in compact PDW-style weapons not rifles.



This AK-style rifle above is designed to fire the Double Four. I was told that is can be quickly converted to fire regular 7.62x39mm ammunition if required. It uses standard 7.62x39mm AK magazines.





UPDATE: Turns out

Many thanks to Zain for the information and photos.


----------



## Inception-06

fatman17 said:


> *Pakistan: Offsetting US reliance:*
> 
> 
> 
> Romania
> Defence co-operation likely to build on past efforts relating to 125 mm and 100 mm tank ammunition Apr-11
> 
> 
> 
> Sources: JDW,SIPRI



Which Pakistani Tank uses still 100mm rounds ? Type-69IIM ?


----------



## farhan_9909

Ulla said:


> Which Pakistani Tank uses still 100mm rounds ? Type-69IIM ?



the type 59 if i am not wrong are downgraded to 100mm from 105mm as per the older ministry of defence report.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammad Bin majid

nice work dear

..................


----------



## Inception-06

farhan_9909 said:


> the type 59 if i am not wrong are downgraded to 100mm from 105mm as per the older ministry of defence report.



hmm what is strategic Task of this Tank and why are they downgraded to 100mm ?


----------



## farhan_9909

Ulla said:


> hmm what is strategic Task of this Tank and why are they downgraded to 100mm ?



may be because we had larger stock 100mm ammo

i could be wrong aswell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kashifahmed

sound like very good!


----------



## fatman17

*Turkey, Pakistan expand defence industry collaboration efforts*


Author:Jon Grevatt, Bangkok

Last posted:2013-Oct-09


Pakistan and Turkey are expanding efforts to collaborate in defence production activities, including the setting up of industrial joint ventures. 

The defence industrial focus is a feature of the ninth annual "high-level military dialogue" between the two countries, which is taking place in Ankara on 8-9 October, said the Embassy of Pakistan in Turkey. 

*A statement said the dialogue had highlighted a requirement for an "upgraded and high-tech system [related to] defence production according contemporary needs". *

The embassy added that Pakistan's Defence Secretary Lieutenant General Asif Yasin Malik and Turkey's Deputy Chief of General Staff General Yasar Guler, who co-chaired the dialogue, agreed to enhance defence industrial collaboration and to "work towards" opportunities for defence joint ventures. 

Existing defence industry collaboration between Pakistan and Turkey is focused on tactical unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), through which the Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC) is manufacturing parts for Turkish Aerospace Industries' family of Anka UAVs. PAC handed over the initial batch of UAV parts in May 2013. Additionally, in the past Turkey has upgraded Pakistan's F-16 fighter aircraft and supplied the country with Kaan 33 fast attack craft, AH-1F/S Cobra attack helicopter parts, and artillery simulators. 

Another aspect of the bilateral collaboration is both countries' apparent willingness to partner with China in military production programmes. Pakistan and China have collaborated on a number of high-profile projects, most notably the joint development and production of the JF-17 Thunder combat aircraft (also known as the FC-1 Xiaolong). 

Turkey, on the other hand, is set to undertake its first collaborative programme with China after selecting in September the HQ-9 surface-to-air missile to meet its requirement for an air-defence system. A key part of this programme, and a factor that positioned China ahead of its Western rivals in the selection process, was Beijing's readiness to transfer to Turkey technologies that enable localised production. 

JDW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viking 63

Soemthing is wrong with this approach, 100mm who the heck is using this nowadays !!! Low intensity firepower, needs to be discarded, but in Pakistan case they are co-producing it !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheNoob

Viking 63 said:


> Soemthing is wrong with this approach, 100mm who the heck is using this nowadays !!! Low intensity firepower, needs to be discarded, but in Pakistan case they are co-producing it !!!



you made me laugh for straight 10 minutes without a reason.

You witch!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

good work


----------



## Viking 63

Great going Pakistan !!! finally in the right step but a lot of work needs to be done before we pop the champagne !!!


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> *Turkey, Pakistan expand defence industry collaboration efforts*
> 
> 
> Author:Jon Grevatt, Bangkok
> 
> Last posted:2013-Oct-09
> 
> 
> Pakistan and Turkey are expanding efforts to collaborate in defence production activities, including the setting up of industrial joint ventures.
> 
> The defence industrial focus is a feature of the ninth annual "high-level military dialogue" between the two countries, which is taking place in Ankara on 8-9 October, said the Embassy of Pakistan in Turkey.
> 
> *A statement said the dialogue had highlighted a requirement for an "upgraded and high-tech system [related to] defence production according contemporary needs". *
> 
> The embassy added that Pakistan's Defence Secretary Lieutenant General Asif Yasin Malik and Turkey's Deputy Chief of General Staff General Yasar Guler, who co-chaired the dialogue, agreed to enhance defence industrial collaboration and to "work towards" opportunities for defence joint ventures.
> 
> Existing defence industry collaboration between Pakistan and Turkey is focused on tactical unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), through which the Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC) is manufacturing parts for Turkish Aerospace Industries' family of Anka UAVs. PAC handed over the initial batch of UAV parts in May 2013. Additionally, in the past Turkey has upgraded Pakistan's F-16 fighter aircraft and supplied the country with Kaan 33 fast attack craft, AH-1F/S Cobra attack helicopter parts, and artillery simulators.
> 
> Another aspect of the bilateral collaboration is both countries' apparent willingness to partner with China in military production programmes. Pakistan and China have collaborated on a number of high-profile projects, most notably the joint development and production of the JF-17 Thunder combat aircraft (also known as the FC-1 Xiaolong).
> 
> Turkey, on the other hand, is set to undertake its first collaborative programme with China after selecting in September the HQ-9 surface-to-air missile to meet its requirement for an air-defence system. A key part of this programme, and a factor that positioned China ahead of its Western rivals in the selection process, was Beijing's readiness to transfer to Turkey technologies that enable localised production.
> 
> JDW




*Pakistan, South Korea look to collaborate on defence production*.


Author:Farhan Bokhari, Islamabad

Last posted:2013-Oct-17


Pakistan is seeking to upgrade the navy's Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works by expanding co-operation with South Korea, a senior Pakistani government official stated on 17 October. 

Although details have yet to be decided, the official said a major focus of the programme will be on "enhanced facilities to produce smaller boats like fast attack craft". 

The official's comments followed a 10 October meeting between Song Jong-hawan, the South Korean ambassador to Islamabad, and Rana Tanvir Hussain, Pakistan's minister for defence production. 

According to a report subsequently carried by the state-owned Associated Press of Pakistan, South Korean company Poon Song has shown interest in upgrading the Pakistan Ordinance Factory (POF). The factory, which is run by the Pakistan Army at Wah, north of Islamabad, is the main production facility for most of the army's small arms. 

The government official stated that the army was keen to upgrade the POF and use South Korean technology, not least because the Pakistani rupee has depreciated by almost 8% against the US dollar since the election of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif in May. 

The official described this as causing "new and unwelcome pressure" on military imports while other Pakistani officials have said they will consider sources of materiel other than those requiring payment in one of the main Western currencies. 

"If we can find the same quality of goods from a non-Western source where the currency devaluation does not eat in to our budget, that's very welcome and that's why South Korea appeals to us," the official added. 

COMMENT
While Pakistan's economic pressures, notably the recent devaluation of the rupee, are forcing Islamabad to consider sources of defence hardware other than the United States - such as South Korea - where currency exchange is relatively feasible, it will likely continue to depend on countries like the United States for hi-tech weapon systems, such as future purchases of fighter aircraft. 

JDW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@fatman17 sir any info on the new "Full body protection armour suit".. for the PA?

http://www.modp.gov.pk/gop/index.ph...lcmZpbGVzMS9maWxlL01vRFAlMjBEYXRhL2hpdC5wZGY=


----------



## Kompromat

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @fatman17 sir any info on the new "Full body protection armour suit".. for the PA?
> 
> http://www.modp.gov.pk/gop/index.php?q=aHR0cDovLzE5Mi4xNjguNzAuMTM2L21vZHAvdXNlcmZpbGVzMS9maWxlL01vRFAlMjBEYXRhL2hpdC5wZGY=



Ballistic suit for bomb response squads.

Something like this.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


> Ballistic suit for bomb response squads.
> 
> Something like this.



Isnt this called bomb suit? or a blast suit

*Full body armour (?)*





:


----------



## Kompromat

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Isnt this called bomb suit? or a blast suit
> 
> *Full body armour (?)*
> 
> 
> View attachment 10176
> :




Thats the technical wiggle wiggle.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*A concert that wasn’t:*







At a huge stall belonging to the Global Industrial and Defence Solutions (GIDS), I spied what looked like a set of acoustic microphones and some very high tech speakers. It turned out that the microphones were part of what is called the Gunshot Detection System or GDS and it does exactly what its name suggests. The GDS can detect and convey the location of gunfire by using shock-waves created by the bullet. What’s even cooler is that an automatic machine gun can be configured with the system to lock onto the shooter’s position to return fire almost immediately! The “speakers” turned out to be explosion proof lights that could stand the shock-wave of a blast.

.........









........

*Virtual Battlefield:*

*



*

*A simulation can be something as basic and physical as “net practice” in cricket or as advanced and sci-fi as the simulated “worlds” onboard the Starship Enterprise in Star Trek. The Military Vehicles Research and Development Establishment (MVRDE) have built cutting edge tank simulators complete with life-like pods. These pods are mounted on hydraulic systems that let the driver experience a simulated battlefield. MVRDE has also created a simulated shooting range. The “Shooter Profile System” is capable of analysing all the parameters that a shooter has to master, including breath control and pre-fire anxiety. To top off things, the G3 rifle’s recoil mode can be switched on to give you a real “jhatka”! They also had showcased their ATGM (Anti Tank Guided Missile) simulator which was very popular with some young engineers attending the exhibition.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## najeeb ahmed

very nice thread... nice info


----------



## Ra'ad

Aeronaut said:


> Ballistic suit for bomb response squads.
> 
> Something like this.


from hurt locker?


----------



## acetophenol

This thread must be made sticky.......................................


----------



## Dazzler

Viking 63 said:


> Soemthing is wrong with this approach, 100mm who the heck is using this nowadays !!! Low intensity firepower, needs to be discarded, but in Pakistan case they are co-producing it !!!



all it needs is a bit of common sense to understand that type59s with 100 gun are meant to fire heat rounds at taliban bunkers, hideouts, fortifications etc. talibs do not have tanks so no apfsds is required there. the gun is optimised specifically to fire HEAT rounds for COIN operations as the mission specifies..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> [/URL]



82141842_zps310c79a8.jpg Photo by alikhan63 | Photobucket

Background, the poster on the right reads "thermal imaging system for wasp". What the heck is that?[/url]


----------



## TaimiKhan

Bilal. said:


> 82141842_zps310c79a8.jpg Photo by alikhan63 | Photobucket
> 
> Background, the poster on the right reads "thermal imaging system for wasp". What the heck is that?[/url]





Bilal. said:


> 82141842_zps310c79a8.jpg Photo by alikhan63 | Photobucket
> 
> Background, the poster on the right reads "thermal imaging system for wasp". What the heck is that?[/url]


wasp means wide area security platform aa integrated network of thermal or other survilence cameras / radars to monitor some specific area.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FunkyGen

TaimiKhan said:


> wasp means wide area security platform aa integrated network of thermal or other survilence cameras / radars to monitor some specific area.


Can we manufacture thermal imagers?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarrar

There is a rumor that POF have made state of the art assault rifle. Can any one confirm the news

@Zarvan @Aeronaut


----------



## Zarvan

tarrar said:


> There is a rumor that POF have made state of the art assault rifle. Can any one confirm the news
> 
> @Zarvan @Aeronaut


No Idea where did you heard this rumor from because I know we have upgraded G-3 and also Type 56 but we have made a completely new Gun I am not aware of that


----------



## Kompromat

tarrar said:


> There is a rumor that POF have made state of the art assault rifle. Can any one confirm the news
> 
> @Zarvan @Aeronaut



Haven't heard anything so far. Do you have a source?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

I tried searching for it, but I couldn't find it. The news was on Social media yesterday.

@Zarvan @Aeronaut


----------



## Zarvan

tarrar said:


> I tried searching for it, but I couldn't find it. The news was on Social media yesterday.
> 
> @Zarvan @Aeronaut


Don't trust Social Media even Army related pages lack knowledge about Pakistani Armed Forces and weapons


----------



## fatman17

*Government Urges Reform of Pakistan Ordnance Factories*
*
Jul. 11, 2014 - 06:52PM | By USMAN ANSARI | *





*Visitors observe an assortment of assault rifles made by Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) during the first day of the LADD defense and security fair in Latin Americain 2013. POF is being urged to become more commercial. (VANDERLEI ALMEIDA/ / AFP)*

*ISLAMABAD* — Pakistan’s state-owned ordnance producer, Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF), is being encouraged to become more commercially oriented by the government with the aim of transforming it into a more self-sustainable enterprise.

Federal Finance Minister Ishaq Dar gave this direction to a visiting delegation of POF, headed by its chairman, Lt. Gen. Mohammad Ahsan Mahmood. Dar encouraged the POF delegation to change its business model to a more commercially oriented outlook and consider involving private industry in this endeavor.
Dar stressed his ministry’s support for these efforts, but emphasized POF needed to be turned around to ensure its goals are achievable.

Earlier, the POF delegation had presented Dar with its own proposed three-phased reform and restructuring plan, which Dar asked be made available to the Cabinet Committee on Restructuring along with a complete financial model.

The POF plan aims to make the company self sustainable within the next 10 years.
POF officials declined to provide details.

However, as part of its modernization plans, Mahmood said POF hoped to replace its legacy plant and machinery through profits from commercial sales and export earnings rather than government grants.
Analysts have long believed POF needed to reform its business practices.

Analysts Haris Khan of the Pakistan Military Consortium, says, “At present, POF doesn’t have a business plan that would support its conglomerate of factories geared toward designing and producing products of modern technology.

“Rather, the factory has become a support apparatus for Pakistan’s armed forces, notably the Pakistan Army.”
In this regard it makes a range of firearms (mainly the G3, MP5, and MG3 under license from German firm Heckler & Koch, and also some Chinese-designed weaponry like heavy machine guns and the Type-69 RPG), munitions of various types, and ammunition all the way up to heavy caliber artillery.
However, POF “has not produced any kind of modern weaponry,” as there is “almost negligible [research and development] and they are lacking in marketing skills.”

Though he highlights that POF started life as a consortium of private industrial units, it was later taken over by the Army, which he blames for the present state of affairs.

Former Australian defense attache to Islamabad, Brian Cloughley, says, “POF is a very good organization and produces some excellent equipment, but there is no doubt it is not modern in the purely business sense. Its business practices belong to a bygone age and it seems that the chairman, Lt. Gen. Mohammad Ahsan, is aware of this and is trying to bring it up to date.”

He believes the government’s efforts to support reform are “absolutely serious.” This is fortuitous because the required reform cannot be achieved without government support.

“The ‘three phase plan’ should be interesting but if there is no input from Dar and his department, it will not cover everything that the government wants,” he said.

“[POF] seem to be trying to head in the right direction, but they need economic experts to assist in construction of a workable business model. If the plan is good, there will be no problem about investment. The private sector will seize the opportunity for involvement. It’s all up to POF, now — but they have got to seek outside input from economic and business experts,” he said.

Khan said the required manpower and skills already exist in Pakistan.
“It is not that Pakistan is lacking the manpower and technical know-how to establish internationally benchmarked industrial complexes,” he said. “[Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission] and NESCOM [the National Engineering and Scientific Commission] have demonstrated that they are par with any known military industrial complex around the world.”

However, Khan said finances could possibly put the brakes on current reform efforts, as it has done in the past.

“The last government earmarked US$250 million for POF to computerize and upgrade machinery, but since the funds were not released nothing fruitful happened,” he said. ■
*Email: uansari@defensenews.com.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

DS:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Old pics/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

PAKISTAN DEFENCE PRODUCTION: PROSPECTS FOR DEFENCE EXPORT


From Dependency to Self-reliance


During the colonial rule, sixteen ordnance factories were established in the sub-continent. After the creation of Pakistan in 1947, all those sixteen factories fell to Indian share since none of them were located in Muslim majority areas forming Pakistan.1 The newly-created Pakistan emerged with a fragile state apparatus and rudimentary Armed Forces headed by three British Chiefs for its respective forces, and scarcely had any infrastructure or equipment and no ammunition manufacturing facility, to meet the security challenges confronting its sovereignty, national security and territorial integrity. By October 1947, just two and half months after its creation, in such dire conditions the fledgling state of Pakistan already faced its first major externally-launched security threat – namely the Indian aggression against and its occupation of two-thirds of the Jammu and Kashmir State.

After independence, India provided Pakistan with only 6,000 tons of munitions out of 1700,000 tons in its possession, when it was proportionately entitled to more. The subsequent war in Kashmir pushed Pakistan’s army into a state of actual imbalance.2 On the economic front, Pakistan faced the same situation. Of its total dues Pakistan received only 147 million pounds sterling, representing 17% of the total balance held by India.3 On an immediate basis, Pakistan had to use almost 70% of that amount in arms purchases to redress this imbalance.

In 1951, the first Prime Minister of Pakistan, Liaquat Ali Khan, issued a directive to establish an ordnance factory to manufacture rifles and ammunition.4 Subsequently, in December 1951, the second Prime Minister of Pakistan, Khawaja Nazim-ud-Din, laid the foundation of four Pakistan Ordnance Factories with the cooperation of British Royal Ordnance, at Wah near Rawalpindi. This was the first step towards the establishment of a mother defence industry in Pakistan.

In its early years, lack of resources to deal with national security concerns pushed Pakistan to look for some outside help. At that time there were two power blocs, led by two super powers, the US and the Soviet Union, who dominated world affairs. Pakistan formed an alliance with the US in 1950s to meet the challenges of security, territorial integrity and to achieve a reasonable military equilibrium with India. On December 15, 1950, Pakistan signed a Mutual Defence Assistance Agreement with the US.5 The next major effort was made in 1952, when Mir Laik Ali Khan, Adviser to the Minister of Defence, visited the UK and the US and convinced the governments of both countries for arms sales to Pakistan.6 In May 1954, Pakistan signed another Mutual Defence Assistance Agreement with the US. Later in that year Pakistan also joined the SEATO and CENTO in 1955, with a US security guarantee. In 1959, Pakistan signed a bilateral Agreement of Cooperation with the US and became an ‘America’s most allied ally in Asia.’7 As a result of these agreements, Pakistan received significant military aid and training throughout 1950s and the early 1960s.8

During the period of reliance on the US supply, there was little attention given to domestic production. However, the 1965 Indo-Pak War led to a drastic reduction in economic and military assistance to Pakistan as the Pak-US cooperation which started in 1954 came to an end in 1965, and the US imposed sanctions on Pakistan. The US stopped all military aid to both India and Pakistan. Unlike India, it was a major disaster for Pakistan. This led the Pakistani leadership and policy makers to begin efforts to diversify their military hardware procurement policy.

After the 1965 War, on the one hand Pakistan was facing the US military sanctions, while on the other side India continued to build-up its armed forces with the Soviet help. The increasing pressure of Indian military build-up, forced Pakistan to turn towards China, North Korea, Germany, Italy and France for its defence procurement programmes. China, being a neighbour proved a good friend and helped Pakistan to raise three fully-equipped infantry divisions, including guns military vehicles, 900 Chinese tanks and MiG-19F aircraft for the air force. France supplied Mirage aircraft and submarines. In 1968, the Soviet Union offered US$30 million worth of aid to Pakistan and supplied 100 T-55 tanks, Mi-8 helicopters, guns and vehicles. In 1969, however, Soviet support was abruptly stopped under Indian pressure.

After the 1971 War, Pakistan continued to engage in rebuilding itself and spent huge resources on defence imports. The Heavy Industries at Taxila was established in 1971, followed by the F-6 overhaul and Rebuild Factory in 1972 at Kamra. This marked the first major step towards achieving some degree of self-reliance in the maintenance of modern aircraft and weapon systems. In 1973, the Pakistan Aeronautical Complex at Kamra, north of Islamabad, came into being. Within a year, PAF had accepted the offer of a large number of F-6s (Chinese version of Mig-19s) from its trusted ally, China.9 Furthermore, Pakistan bought 24 French Mirage and Canadian Sabres (renamed F-86Es) on cash, and PAF arranged spares for existing fleets through alternate sources. In the meantime Pakistan also began the pursuit of its nuclear programme, to which end it also established Dr. A. Q. Khan Research Laboratories (KRL) in 1976.

In 1979, the US imposed sanctions on Pakistan when it learned that Pakistan had secretly begun construction of a uranium enrichment facility. As a result, the US stopped $85 million worth of military and economic aid to Pakistan. However, after the 1979 Soviet invasion of Afghanistan, Pakistan became a frontline ally of the US. In 1981, the US provided $3.2 billion in military and economic assistance to Pakistan, including the sanction of the purchase of 40 F-16s. In 1986, the US provided another aid package of $4 billion to Pakistan. Through the rest of the 1980s, the US continued its economic and military assistance to Pakistan, and the latter continued to modernise its armed forces. Pakistan mainly excelled in small arms and sold to approximately thirty countries including Sri Lanka, UAE, and many Middle Eastern countries. By the end of 1980s, the export figures were raised to Rs. 400 million annually.10

Even more tellingly, the United States rewarded Pakistan’s most unflinching cooperation in the Soviet-Afghan War during the 1980s by invoking, in October 1990, the Pressler Amendment to the US Foreign Assistance Act of 1961.11 The US suspected that Pakistan was developing nuclear weapons.12 The Pressler Amendment ended the supply of economic and military aid to Pakistan, which had averaged $650 million a year in the 1980s. This Amendment widened the conventional gap between India and Pakistan. Especially, the freeze of the deal of 28 F-16s - which eventually were never supplied to Pakistan - as the US believed that F-16s would be used by Pakistan for delivery of nuclear weapons and would spark an unprecedented, destabilising arms build-up in South Asia, thus playing a significant role in further crippling Pakistan Air Force.

In September 1991, the determination to move towards a degree of self-sufficiency in armament production resulted in the creation of the Ministry of Defence Production.13 The Ministry promoted defence production facilities including Pakistan Ordnance Factory (POF), the Heavy Industries at Taxila (HIT), and Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC). The Ministry also included seven other specialised organisations devoted to research and development, production, and administration. The government estimated annual production in the early 1990s at US$500 million including about US$30 million in exports. For example, Mushshaks – light trainers and observation aircraft – were provided to Iran. Exports ranked high among the ministry's goals.14

In 1996, the US passed the Brown Amendment, which allowed nearly $370 million of previously embargoed arms and spare parts to be delivered to Pakistan.15 After the May 1998 nuclear tests, the US re-imposed sanctions under Glenn Amendment which almost banned all sorts of economic, financial and military assistance to Pakistan. However, after the 9/11 events, Pakistan once again became a frontline state in the international coalition’s ‘war on terrorism’, and as yet another outcome of that decision on Pakistan’s part, the US removed sanctions against Pakistan, which were imposed after the May 1998 nuclear tests.

Throughout its history of survival against great odds, Pakistan spent a major chunk of its defence budget on imports for its defence needs (see Appendix 1). In the recent decade, in order to meet its security requirements, Pakistan took a number of steps to develop some key areas to become self-sufficient in defence. There are over 20 major public sector units and over a 100 private sector firms engaged in the manufacture of defence-related products. Over a period of time Pakistan’s defence industry has grown into well-established units, and has developed the potential to export defence equipment to friendly states and international markets. This export potential in defence industry is not only the key to the country’s survival, but it would also bring in the much-needed foreign exchange.

Since 2000 Pakistan’s defence industry has been holding annual exhibitions under the auspices of the International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS 2000, 2002 and 2004). The IDEAS ‘arms for peace’, as its theme, reflects Pakistan’s desire to promote peace and stability not only within the region but also elsewhere in the world.16 It recognises the fact that export of cost-effective armaments would help nations to maintain peace by equipping their armed forces, and to attain a minimum degree of deterrence against external threats at an affordable level. IDEAS provides an interactive platform for the international defence manufacturing industry to showcase their products and services and enhance cooperation between countries from all parts of the world to share the common global cause of peace (against common enemies, such as the war against terrorism).

The concept of IDEAS succeeded through its previous events and attracted the attention of numerous leading defence industry and services. The recent IDEAS 2004 exhibition held in Karachi from September 13-17, was one of the biggest defence exhibitions to be held in the region. In IDEAS 2004, more that 50 countries attended while 150 national and multinational firms participated. Pakistan Aeronautical Complex displayed the indigenously manufactured Mushshak, Super Mushshak and Karakorum-8 Jet trainer aircraft, which is a very attractive aircraft for the countries with limited defence budgets.

Through IDEAS, Pakistan’s defence exports have grown tremendously. Pakistan has already found markets in a number of Asian, African and Middle Eastern countries. Pakistan’s export target for the year 2003-04 is $147 million, which is expected to further rise to the level of at least $500 million (i.e., 1% of the $50 billion global arms market) during the next five years.17 While inaugurating IDEAS 2004, President Musharraf pointed out, ‘we came under sanctions sometimes back and apart from negative effects these had positive effects. That was to diversify our sources of weapons and indigenisation. Those sanctions also assisted us in developing our own industry towards self- reliance.’18

Major Defence Production Capabilities of Pakistan

In 1972, Defence Production Division within the Ministry of Defence was created. That was a time when the US military aid was suspended and it was felt necessary to strive for self-reliance in defence production.19 Defence Production Division is charged with the responsibility of providing the three Services with arms, ammunition and weapon systems through manufacturing or purchases. (See Figure. 1) Some of the main objectives and functions of the Ministry of Defence Production Division are:

* Achieving self reliance;

* Import substitution by indigenisation;

* Maintain existing system with minimum import requirements;

* Involve local industry in defence production;

* Production of cost-effective and competitive equipment;

* Generate funds by exporting defence products;

* Research and development of defence equipment;

* Procurement of defence equipment, and negotiations for foreign assistance or loans; and

* To attain economies of scale through optimum production and procurement.20

Pakistan relies on more than 100 public and private defence production units. Some of them are discussed below.

1. Pakistan Ordnance Factories

The Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF), founded on December 28, 1951, at Wah near Rawalpindi, are one of the premier defence industries and the lifeline of Pakistan armed forces. Mainly the POF consists of 14 major factories that take care of almost 100% requirements of Pakistan armed forces.21 POF produce approximately 70 major products for Army, Navy and Air Force. The main products include automatic rifles, machine guns, sub-machine guns, anti-aircraft guns, complete range of mortar and artillery ammunitions, aircraft and anti aircraft ammunitions, tank and anti-tank ammunitions, bombs, grenades, anti-tank mines, pyrotechnics, commercial explosives and commercial products, and rockets and so forth.22 These factories are also ISO-900123 and ISO-14001 certified. They employ some of the latest state of the art technologies, including computerised numerical-controlled machines and flexible manufacturing systems for production of precision components.24 This modern industrial complex has also assisted many sister defence production setups to flourish. The major factories and subsidiaries of the POF are the following:

* Factories

* Weapons Factory

* Bombs & Grenades Factory

* Tungsten Carbide Factory

* Machine Gun Factory

* Filling Factory

* Propellants Factory

* Heavy Artillery Ammo Factory

* Small Arms Ammo Factory

* Brass Mills

* Tungsten Alloy Factory

* Tank Amrno Factory

* Explosives Factory

* Medium Artillery Ammo Factory

* Clothing factory

* Subsidiaries 25

* Wah industries Ltd.

* Wah Nobel (Pvt) Ltd.

* Wah Nobel Chemicals Ltd.

* Wah Nobel Detonators Ltd.

* Wah Nobel Acetate Ltd.

* Attock Chemicals (Pvt) Ltd.

* Hi-Tech Plastics (Pvt) Ltd.

In the first 15 to 20 years after their establishment, the POF were confined mostly to the manufacture of traditional products, but following the different phases of expansion, diversification and consolidation, POF has come of age by taking a quantum jump to the modern state-of-the-art manufacturing technology of international standards.26 Modern live-firing test facilities are available to ensure international acceptance standards of the products.27 In view of the tight foreign exchange situation and sanctions imposed by developed countries, the POF management has undertaken indigenisation programmes aimed at achieving self-sufficiency in raw materials, semi-finished goods and other products. In the process, POF has saved millions in foreign exchange. POF has been at one time or the other exporting arms and ammunition to 30 countries around the globe. The buyers include not only those from the developing countries but also in Europe and the USA. During the last three years, POF recorded high exports of arms and ammo and was awarded the FPCCI trophy for exports.28

2. Heavy Industries Taxila

Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) is a dynamic and progressive organisation where cooperation and cohesion between various sectors has been harnessed to maximise results. The birth of HIT took place in 1971 when Project-711 was established in Taxila with Chinese assistance mainly to rebuild the T-59 Tank fleet of the Pakistan Army.30 HIT has built the MBT 2000 Al-Khalid30, APC M-113, IFV Al-Zarar, (an upgraded version of the T-59 tanks of Chinese origin), T-59 MII, T-69 IIMP, T-85 IIAP, and fighting vehicles for the Pakistan Army.31 The HIT has also built Armoured Personal Carriers (APCs) M113 A1/A2, M113 A2 MK-1 and ARV-W653.32 HIT consists of:

a. Heavy Rebuild Factory T-Series and Heavy Rebuild Factory M-Series (rebuild facilities), APC Factory, Tank Factory and Gun Factory (manufacturing facilities), for a cost effective and progressive manufacture of armoured fighting vehicles, armoured personnel carriers (APCs), and tank guns.33

b. Development Engineering Support Components Manufacture (DESCOM) for development of materials and components required.

c. Training and Research Organisation (ETRO).

The progress made by HIT in the development of Al-Khalid tank has been very encouraging.34 This is a true reflection of the dedication of its planners, engineers and technicians. The Al-Khalid has been developed in association with China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO).35 The pilot production of Al-Khalid tank started in November 2000. In May 2002, Pakistan signed a contract with the Ukrainian Malyshev tank plant for the supply of 6TD-2 engines to be used in the production of Al-Khalid tanks.36

Presently, more than 7500 components of differing types are manufactured locally by HIT while another 7500 components of various categories are being produced by numerous vendors associated with HIT.37 On February 26, 2004, President General Pervez Musharraf, handed over 80 indigenously modernised and upgraded Al-Zarrar tanks to the Pakistan Army and 25 APCs to the police, which is an evidence of cost effective, self-sufficient defence production.38 HIT has become a very important industrial base and is playing a definite and a potent role in national self-reliance.

3. Heavy Mechanical Complex

Heavy Mechanical Complex Ltd. (HMC), Taxila, established in 1979 with Chinese assistance, is a major heavy engineering subsidiary of the State Engineering Corporation (SEC) under the Ministry of Industries & Production, Government of Pakistan. The Heavy Forge Factory (HFF) at this complex has proved crucial for Pakistan's defence production needs. HMC has the capability for designing, engineering and manufacturing of industrial plants and machinery. HMC has the largest fabrication and machining facilities in the country equipped with Computer-Aided Designing (CAD) and can undertake a variety of fabrication/machining jobs on sub-contracting basis. HMC manufactures equipment for hydro-electric power plants, thermal power plants, sulphuric acid plants, industrial alcohol plants, oil & gas processing plants, and chemical & petro-chemical plants, etc. Boilers, cranes, construction machinery, material handling equipment, steel structure, railway equipment, etc. are some of the other products that are produced on regular basis.39

4. Pakistan Aeronautical Complex

Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC), Kamra, has expanded its scope, and commenced new and more challenging projects, created a veritable centre of excellence in military aviation and information technology, and above all, realised the original goal of self-reliance. PAC is composed of four factories:

I. F-6 Rebuild Factory (F-6 RF)

F-6 RF started its work in 1972, primarily for overhauling the Shenyang F-6s and their accessories. In 1980, F-6 RF expanded its role by undertaking the overhaul of F-6, FT-6, A-5III, FT-5 and F-7P aircraft along with its components and accessories. In February 1997, F-6 RF was certified under the ISO 9002 Quality Management System. Presently, F-6 RF possesses modern technical facilities for various engineering processes such as guns overhauling, surface treatment, heat treatment, etc.

II. Mirage Rebuild Factory (MRF)

MRF started its operation in 1978 by overhauling Mirage III and V fighter aircrafts and ATAR C90 engines and related accessories. MRF is so much advanced that it also overhauled eight UAE Air Force Mirages and 42 Dassault/Commonwealth Mirage IIIOAs and eight IIIDs, bought from Australia in 1991.40 MRF can also overhaul F-100 engines powering the F-16s.41 On September 14, 1995, MRF also had the distinction of being the first defence establishment in Pakistan to achieve ISO-9002 certified.

III. Aircraft Manufacturing Factory (AMF)

AMF was established in 1975 to assemble Mushshak. Since 1982 Mushshak aircraft not only delivered to Pakistan defence forces but also sold to other countries. AMF has been marketing its new improved Super Mashshak.42 AMF achieved another big milestone by the joint production of Karakorum-8 Jet Fighter Trainer with China which is capable of providing basic and advance training. It is a highly reliable aerobatic aircraft with excellent characteristics. PAC Complex is also manufacturing Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) such as Vector, the Hornet, Nishan, Ababeel and Baz.43 Pakistan recently exported Mushshak trainer aircraft to many Muslim countries and handed over 20 Super Mushshak to Saudi Arabia in September 2004. AMF is undoubtedly one facility that could help in achieving self-reliance and earning foreign exchange.

IV. Kamra Avionics and Radar Factory (KARF)

KARF started its work in 1987 by rebuilding Siemens MPDR-45E radars, complex components and electronics modules, and caterpillar/Siemens power generators.44 KARF is also involved in co-production of airborne radar for fighters and upgrading of Mirage III avionics suite. It is also producing the Grifo-7 radar which is a coherent digital fire control system designed to improve air to air and air to ground performances of F-7P aircraft.

5. Air Weapons Complex

The Air Weapon Complex (AWC) started its operation in 1992 and it is located in Wah/Kamra. The AWC is one of the leading organisations in Pakistan in the field of Air Delivered Weapons/Systems.45 Formation of the AWC has significantly reduced the dependence of Pakistan on foreign resources. The AWC mainly produces,

a. Battlefield Interdiction and Tactical Support Weapons46

b. Airfield Attack and Denial Munitions

c. Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) 47

d. Electronic Warfare Systems

e. Infantry Support Equipment

f. Air Defence System

g. Training Aid Systems

6. Military Vehicles Research and Development Establishment

Military Vehicles Research and Development Establishment’s (MVRDE) was created in 1972. Since than MVRDE is fully involved in mobilising, orientating and developing public and private industrial sector to achieve progressive self-reliance in defence equipment.48 Its infrastructure encompasses a wide spectrum of facilities under following broad categories:

a. R & D Sections

b. Armoured Vehicles - Tanks, APCs, ARVs

c. Wheeled Vehicles

d. Engineers Equipment

MVRDE is determined to play an important role in keeping the costs of military equipment down to a reasonable level and share benefits of its expertise and experience with friendly countries.

7. Armament Research and Development Establishment

Since its inception in 1974, the Armament Research and Development Establishment (ARDE) has been undertaking research and development in the field of arms and ammunitions. Major accomplishments of ARDE are production of weapons and tank ammunition.49 This ammunition includes:

a. 120 mm mortar

b. RPG-7 rocket launcher

c. Mines

d. 100 mm DS/T Practice

e. 100 mm APFSDS/T

f. 105 mm DS/T Practice

g. 125 mm FSDS/T

h. 125 mm APFSDS/T

8. Institute of Optronics

Institute of Optronics (IOP) produces state-of-the-art military, night-vision devices, which improve the ability of the Armed Forces to undertake different tasks.50 The IOP is producing following military specific night-vision devices:

a. Individual Served Night Vision Weapon Sight

b. Crew Served Night Vision Weapon Sight

c. High Performance Night Vision Goggles

d. High Performance Night Vision Binoculars

e. Driver’s Night Vision Periscope

f. Aviator’s Night Vision Goggle

One of the future agenda of IOP is Thermal Imaging Techniques for all types of armoured vehicles and helicopters. Besides meeting the night-vision requirements of the Armed Forces of Pakistan, this institute has exported these devices to friendly countries.

9. Margalla Electronics

Margalla Electronics (ME) was created in 1984 as a self-reliance project to support the Defence Services in the field of electronics. The support includes:

a. Repair and rebuild of electronic equipment used by the services

b. Applied research to improve equipment performance and reliability

c. Original design and production

Within a short span of time the ME has accumulated sophisticated skills and hardware necessary for assembling, testing, and repairing of various types of military electronics products. ME has co-produced and fielded sophisticated state-of-the-art radar systems and communications equipment jointly with various international companies.51

10. Submarine Rebuild Complex

The Submarine Rebuild Complex (SRC) is dedicated towards rebuild and progressive manufacture of Submarines.52

11. Defence Science and Technology Organisation

The Defence Science and Technology Organisation (DESTO) is the premier defence research and development organisation of Pakistan. DESTO conducts research and development around weapons and weapon systems and renders professional advice on the application of science and technology. DESTO covers broad disciplines of aerodynamics, propulsion, defence electronics, computer systems, engineering, propellants, explosives, materials and chemical & biological defence etc.53 DESTO’s R&D infrastructure is located at the following different physical locations:

a. DESTO Laboratories Complex, Chattar

b. DESTO Laboratories, Karachi

c. DESTO Laboratories, Chaklala

After Pakistan conducted nuclear tests in May 1998, the US government identified and sanctioned DESTO as partner organisation in Pakistan's nuclear and missile programmes.54

12. Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works

The Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Work Ltd., (KSEW) is ISO-9002 certified for shipbuilding, submarine and warship construction and general engineering works.55 The present production capabilities are:

a. Shipbuilding of all types of vessels and craft of up to 26,000 TDW.

b. Small submarines and warship/support craft like Missile Craft, Patrol Craft, Diving Boats, Towed Array Barge, Floating Docks, Berthing/Pusher Tugs, Oil/Water carriers, boats etc.

c. Wide variety of engineering plants and machinery like pressure vessels, LPG storage tanks, etc.56

Exportable products are:

* Submarine - Agosta 90B

* Midget Submarine

* Missile Craft

* Floating Dock

* Tugs

13. Integrated Defence Systems (National Development Complex

The National Development Complex (NDC) was created in 1993 with the objective of developing an infrastructure for indigenous weapons development to achieve self-reliance in diverse technologies. In 1995 the Shaheen missile programme was initiated by the NDC along with the facilities of different industries in Lahore, Karachi, Islamabad, Gujranwala, Sialkot, Gujrat and other cities.57 Since its creation, NDC has made remarkable progress in developing and producing a diverse range of defence products, including:

* Missile Systems

* Launchers

* Area Denial Bomb PSD-1

* Fuel-Air Explosive Bomb FAE-1

* Warheads For Anti-Armour & Tactical Applications

* Energetic Materials & Propellants

* Military Fuses

* Power Sources

* Defence-Electronics

Towards attaining self-reliance, NDC has also undertaken the development of Launchers, along with the development of automatic missile testing and launch control system (ATLCS).58

14. Pakistan Navy Dockyard

The Pakistan Navy (PN) Dockyard, since its inception in 1952, has been undertaking repair works, modernisation and rebuild of Pakistan Navy Ships, Submarines and Crafts. Pakistan Navy Dockyard is providing technical assistance, rebuild and repair of a wide range and diversity of equipment of PN Fleet and has undertaken fleet modernisation and up gradation programmes with success. PN Dockyard has developed the capability to undertake ambitious and indigenous construction projects like the production of Missiles Boats, Mines Counter Measure Vessel (MCMV) and AGOSTA 90-B Submarine.59

15. Dr A Q Khan Research Laboratories

Dr. A.Q. Khan Research Laboratories (KRL) is one of the main nuclear laboratory, as well as a long-range missile development centre. The primary Pakistani fissile-material production facility is located at Kahuta, employing gas centrifuge enrichment technology to produce Highly-Enriched Uranium (HEU). This facility is not under International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) safeguards, but according to the Government of Pakistan the facility is physically secure and safe. Initially the KRL was known as Engineering Research Laboratories (ERL), founded by Dr. A. Q. Khan on July 31, 1976, with the exclusive task of indigenous development of Uranium Enrichment Plant. Within the next five years the target was achieved. On May 1, 1981, ERL was renamed as Dr. A.Q. Khan Research Laboratories (KRL). It was the enrichment of Uranium in KRL that ultimately led to the successful detonation of Pakistan's first nuclear device on May 28, 1998.60

The Kahuta facility has also been a participant in Pakistan's missile development programme. KRL has successfully developed and tested Intermediate Range Ballistic Missiles based on liquid fuel technology and its associated sub-systems. KRL has also undertaken many other defence projects of national importance to enable Pakistan to become self-reliant and thus help save valuable foreign exchange. These projects include:

* Surface-to-Air-Anti-Aircraft Guided Missiles - Anza Mk 1, and Anza Mk-II.

* Baktar Shikan Anti-Tank Guided Missile Weapon System.

* Anti-personnel Mine Sweeping Line Charges.

* Anti-Tank Mine Clearing Line Charge-Plofadder-195 AT.

* Laser Range Finder.

* Laser Threat Sensor.

* Laser Actuated Target.

* Laser-Aiming Device.

* Add-On Reactive Armour Kit.

* Anti-Tank Ammunition.

* Remote Control Mine Exploder (RCME).

* Digital Goniometer.

* Power Conditioners for Weapon Systems.

* Tow Missile Modules.

Major defence production establishment/organisations/ industries of Pakistan are covering a wide range of activities from research and development, to assembly and the manufacture of modern and state-of-art defence equipment. Pakistani defence products have always earned a proud reputation of reliability, cost effectiveness, and above all the capabilities to match modern-day defence equipment.

Defence Exports

Pakistan’s defence industry is not only meeting the requirements of its Armed Forces of Pakistan, but also exporting defence products to other friendly countries. Such export is not only contributing to economic growth, but also trying to maintain a balance between defence spending and national development. In 2000, the Defence Export Promotion Organisation (DEPO) was established to promote the export of surplus defence products.61 DEPO is not only promoting defence products but also coordinating export activities covering all defence-related equipment. To apprise buyers, a permanent Defence Products Exhibition Centre has been established at Rawalpindi to display the items available for export. DEPO has also arranged defence exhibitions like IDEAS 2000, 2002 and 2004, as President General Pervez Musharraf stressed that defence exhibitions ‘not only provide a window for defence products but also a platform for professional interaction between foreign delegations, senior government and military officials.’62

Pakistan’s defence exports have already achieved three-digit figures. Pakistan has exported a number of products to other countries these includes Saudi Arabia, Iran, UEA, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh. In 2001, Pakistan also exported several weapons systems to Malaysia, namely the Baktar Shikan anti-tank guided weapon, Anza MKII shoulder-launched anti-aircraft missile, RPG-7 rocket-propelled grenade and several types of conventional ammunition.63 In the years 2000 and 2001, Pakistan's export earnings from weapons and defence equipment made a quantum jump of almost 100%, from $40 million to $85-$90 million in 2002.64 PAC also signed a contract worth $2.27 millions for overhauling six aircrafts of the Sri Lanka Air Force.

In April 2002, Malaysia ordered 25,700 anti-tank (heat) rockets from Pakistan.65 During April 8-11, 2002, at DSA-2002 international exhibition of armament, Malaysian military and government officials considered the Al-Khalid tank as the best, and showed their interest in buying it from Pakistan.66 In August 2002, Pakistan completed its first military aircraft export order by delivering five Super Mushshak Trainer Aircraft to Oman.67 Brigadier Saeed Bin Hamood of Royal Oman Air Force, said that ‘relations between two air forces would be stronger, and we would like to see more in cooperation with support of these light trainer aircraft.’68 This was a major breakthrough achieved in the lucrative Middle East market, presently dominated by the defence equipment producers of the Western countries. It is expected to boost the sale of ‘Super Mushshak’ in the region. During the ‘IDEAS-2002’ held at Karachi, many countries of the Middle East, South Asia and Africa evinced a keen interest in Pakistani defence products, and some of them placed orders.

During the year 2002, KSEW also received noteworthy export orders including construction of various marine crafts for Hansa Lines of West Germany, United Arab Emirates, Saudi Arabia, Iran, Bangladesh and a Belgian company.69 In 2002, POF launched a $4 billion comprehensive plan to upgrade defence production capabilities. POF is also trying to acquire the certification from the North Atlantic Treaty Organisation (NATO), as it would have salutary effect on the further future marketing of Pakistani weapons and ammunitions abroad.

In 2003, after the success of IDEAS 2002, Pakistan started the process of establishing commercially viable joint ventures with foreign private investors from Islamic countries in the fields of military hardware, military training and education. There are lot of opportunities in areas such as conventional weapons, light arms, ammunition, army vehicles, field guns and anti-aircraft guns. A number of foreign companies such as Nobel of Sweden and Al-Misehal from Saudi Arabia were already operating in defence-related manufacturing in Pakistan in cooperation with the POF.70

In 2003, Pakistani defence exports crossed over $130 million, however, the aim is of gradual increase within next eight years with a target of over $1 billion.71 Over the year almost more then 200 items including missiles and tanks and the accessories related to them and other arms were exported to more than 21 targeted countries including Indonesia, Turkey, Iran, Saudi Arabia, Bangladesh, Thailand, Morocco, Libya, Mauritius and other countries of Africa.72

On June 2003, as a result of these efforts, the UAE Air Force Chief, Brigadier General Staff Pilot Abdullah Al-Sayed Mohammed A1-Hashmi, met with Pakistan’s Acting Vice Chief of the Air Staff, Air Marshal Tanvir Mahmood Ahmed, and focused on mutual cooperation between the two air forces.73 The UAE showed interest in buying Pakistani military hardware including Al-Khalid main battle tank, Mushshak trainers and various other defence items that Pakistan can offer. In June 2003, Pakistan also decided to export Al-Khalid tanks to Bangladesh and to upgrade military-to-military relations with Bangladesh.74

Recently in October 2004, Pakistan explored the possibilities of joint ventures with Saudi Arabia in arms production including missiles and tanks. Saudi Assistant Minister of Defence, Prince Khalid bin Sultan bin Abdul Aziz, talked with Pakistani Defence Minister, Rao Sikandar Iqbal, and underscored the need of enhancing military cooperation between the two brotherly countries.75 Enhanced arms and ammunitions for the defence services, and upgradation of certain types of ammunitions have reduced the nation’s dependence on foreign sources. Substantial foreign exchange has been earned through the sale of these products to friendly countries.76 HIT also successfully developed Al-Zarar tank by modernising the existing fleet of ‘T-59’ tanks, and attracted wide attention and recognition of Pakistan’s capability in this field.77

Prospects for Defence Export

Pakistan’s defence production has started to mature, and Pakistan plans to double its defence exports in the near future. Pakistan’s Defence industry has the capacity to manufacture surplus products in order to earn foreign exchange for national development. Pakistan is mainly focusing on main Battle Tanks, the Al-Khalid and Al-Zarrar, APC Al-Saad, Al-Muhafiz security vehicle, the Baktar Shikan Anti-Tank Guided Missile, Super Mushshak, K-8 trainer aircraft, missile boats, small arms and a wide range of artillery, tank and small arms ammunitions.78 According to Zahid Anis, Pakistan’s Secretary for Defence Production ‘today there are things that we can offer that can really interest the whole world.’79 Being a new entrant in the market, with a 95% share of public sector, Pakistan is currently sustaining $100 million worth of defence exports.80 The defence exports could increase dramatically by exporting Al-Khalid, along with JF-17 fighter, developing with China, which could be ready for export by 2008-2009. By selling these big items, Pakistan can achieve a $1 billion target over five or six years. Although it would be just a small portion of international arms market, but Pakistan could achieve parity with its imports expenditures.

Pakistan’s defence products may not be hi-tech, but are more cost-effective and affordable. Many countries have shown interest in the indigenous production of vessels by the Pakistan Navy. Any deal in this regard would not only boost Pakistan's image and credibility in the international market but would also help in earning sizeable foreign exchange. Experts from different countries have also showed interest in POF and HIT equipment, especially the Al-Khalid tank. Experts said that Al-Khalid includes qualities of some of the best tanks in the world, like targeting the enemy at night and auto-tracking of enemy tanks. Pakistani experts compare its qualities with that of Russian T-90 and German Leopard, which are considered to be the leading tanks in the world. Experts believe that Al-Khalid is the culmination of all the tank upgrading and rebuilding projects so far undertaken by the HIT.81

Marketing and sale of defence products is a time-consuming job. It normally takes 3 to 4 years to finalise and deliver a defence-related deal. In Pakistan’s case, the sale is government-to-government which usually takes more time in terms of evaluating and finalising the deal. Thus a product like a tank would take 5 to 7 years from deal to delivery. So, for that matter supplier-customer relations are the key to success. Although Pakistan is using the concept of IDEAS for the promotion of its defence products but still there is need to identify the target countries and advertise the product in such a way that it helps the buyer country to evaluate it quickly. For that purpose, timely information of the requirements of target countries is vital to boost defence exports.82 However, to capture a big market there is a need for

* Restructuring of the defence industry.

* Openings for the foreign investment.

* Joint ventures with friendly states for specific projects.

* Encouraging private sector to be involved in defence manufacturing and export.

* Adopt modern marketing tools.

Pakistan’s defence production capacity can be enhanced by launching joint ventures with friendly countries, and by enhancing defence exports Pakistan can achieve a desirable goal for earning foreign exchange. This would not only help to meet the demands of its armed forces but it would also help to stabilise its economy by spending less on defence imports. By addressing some key problems of marketing, Pakistan can become a major international player in exporting defence products ranging from small weapons to aircrafts and tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

tarrar said:


> There is a rumor that POF have made state of the art assault rifle. Can any one confirm the news
> 
> @Zarvan @Aeronaut



i belive this is what u herd abt
POF's new short range DMR-MK1 has qualified for production.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Explosive Ordinance Disposal Robot - Pakistan CEME





Combat Robot Prototype with mounted G3, built by NUST UG students. 









Courtesy : Rescue Ranger

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*





AWC ACMI POD


AERO made ACMI:













second generation (upgraded) ground station






Line Replaceable Box






Key Design Features

*


*

Comprehensive Post-flight Debriefing with synchronized AVTR display.

Advanced 3D graphics for realistic recreations of flights.

Real-time data link for ground data communication.

Safety and training related system

Acquisition of aircraft data using the 1553, ARINC-429 and RS-232 avionics buses.

Ground-based Debriefing stations can be used in standalone as well as networked environment.
*
*System Components

The System has three major components: 

*


*

Airborne Recording System.

Communication Data Link.

Ground Debriefing System.
*
*
................

AERO Advance Real Time Data Link System (RTDL-A)
The VR-500 is a Multiple Participant AirborneS-Band TDMA data link with up to 400 timeslots per second. Transmission rate is up to714Kb/sec. A typical application includes 20airborne participants sharing 200 time slots persecond. Each participant may broadcast 300bytes of data messages 10 times per second(10Hz). While one participant transmits, the restof the participants listen.With an airborne omni directional antenna, theDataLink has a useful range of 60-70NM.A Ground Station with high gain antennasprovides ranges exceeding 120NM.VR-500
VR-500 Datalink includes 3 airworthy LRUs:

*


*

AMC-1000 Processor Unit

S-Band Transceiver
DataLink Power Supply Unit (PSU)
*
*Airborne FM Transceiver Description

*


*

Power 50Watt (47dbm).

Antenna impedance: 50 ohm nominal

Modulation: FM Transceiver
Number of frequencies: 8 programmable.
IF bandwidth: -3 dB 0.7 MHz min., -60 dB 3.0 MHz max.
Image and spurious rejection: 60 dB min. Dynamic range: 50 dB min.
Audio output impedance 75 ohm.
PCM output level 2V p-p ±10% for 175 kHz peak deviation
PCM output response: 10 Hz to 350 kHz ±1.5 dB at 175 kHz peak deviation
Sensitivity: -94 dBm for (S + N)/N = 14db at peak deviation of 175KHz.
Signal strength indication: 1.4V into ±10KW load (Linear monotonic voltage for RF signal range of -90.4 to -40dBm
*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*G3S*


















*The modified MG3*







*The DMR:*















SOME DETAILS:
Pakistani POF group demonstrated in Istanbul modernized rifle G3M, as well as the modification of ukaemu MG3. This first replace the arming of Pakistan Army G3A3 and G3P4.
*Comparison of the standard rifle of Pakistan Army G3A3 with a modernized model G3M. In this latter case, the modified trigger mechanism, reducing the trigger force at 1.8 kg.* For now, the military has ordered seven thousand. modernized design / Photo: Remigiusz Wolf

The main armament individual Pakistani army remains, produced from the 1960s to the license of the German H & K by the state-owned POF (Pakistan Ordnance Factories) G3 rifle variant of G3A3 with the butt of constant and G3P4 with retractable butt (local variant of the G3A4). This weapon is a powerful energy-powered rifle cartridge 7.62 mm x 51.
*G3M during military tests. The efficient muzzle brake allows for faster directing barrel after a shot on goal and significantly reduced the scatter gun* / Photo: ISPR / Hilal

I*ndustry tried to encourage the army and troops paramiltarne to buy rifles to ammunition indirect. POF has developed even in the years 2006-2007 on the basis of G3 variants PK7 the cartridge 7.62 mm x 39 and PK8 for ammunition 5.56 mm x 45 (New weapon for Pakistan, 2007-06-16*). Do not have given rise to greater interest from potential buyers. *PK7 proved to be too expensive for the price clones AK / AKM from China, and PK8 rejected the army, deciding to keep the cartridge 7.62 mm x 51 Both structures have been tested factory, but never implemented them into production. *

An interesting fact is the lack of handle mounting rail under tension. Representatives of POF argued that this is to reduce the risk of injury during hand reload 

I_n 2007, Pakistan declared the need to purchase from 500 to 800 thousand. construction of new shooting, but the cost of this operation, the estimated time for approx. 2 billion, discouraged military decision-makers. Implementation of the production of the new model proved to be too expensive, furthermore, if the army is satisfied with the design used for archery. It is worth noting that because of the weapons used in the technology of the 1940s and 1950s production G3 rifle is now quite expensive. \ _

*Comparison variety G3S summary of 300-mm barrel for a modernized G3M with a standard length of 450 mm. The mass of the former is 4.5 kg, the second 4.7 kg *

In the meantime,* POF developed new variants of the G3, including a shortened variant with a barrel length of 300 mm and a variant called G3S parawyborowy of 508-mm barrel DMR Mk 1*

The latter were slightly older variant were ordered, inter alia, by Vietnam (Vietnam buys Pakistani weapons, 2007-08-23). Created a modification of the standard rifle called G3M. 
*New samopowtarzalny sniper rifle based on the G3 - DMR Mk 1 with 508-mm barrel. Older generation models were ordered, inter alia, by Vietnam*
*Finally, a few weeks ago been decided on gradual adaptation to version G3M all guns used in the army G3A3 and G3P4. Among the changes to adapt weapons to mount additional equipment by placing a section of the universal mounting rail on the back of the receiver, replacing the bed by a team of three Picatinny rails (with the rail has not been cut to a certain length on the left side so as not to cause injury when tensioning rifle shooter) . *
New device outlet MG3 machine gun. It has at the same time allow for hassle-free recoil of the barrel, as well as allow for an increase in accuracy with the same weapon by reducing its impact while shooting a soldier / Photos: Remigiusz Wolf 

*G3M rifle has a modified trigger mechanism, a much better, more smooth operation. Furthermore, the muzzle provided a new, much more efficient muzzle brake. This way a single shooter firing much faster can guide the weapon to the target again. In addition, POF has developed two variants of front grip - fixed and rotary three positions (vertical and inclined at 45 ° to the front and back). For now, the army ordered the first 7 thousand. G3M of butts extensible with additional intermediate position, used when shooting from vehicles. *

*The military plans of the G3A3 rifle adapted to a similar standard, but with fixed and telescopic rifle butts*. This last solution is to enable soldiers to conduct fire even when the flask up to the summary, which often takes place during the ambush. Unfortunately, the strong cartridge rifle, shooting G3M with stock rod fully retracted is only a waste of ammunition. POF not yet introduced a telescopic flask (with a movable foot moving on the sleeve of the guide), but it has to be one of the available commercial models on the market*. Ultimately, all used by the Pakistani army rifles to be adapted to the standard G3M. *

*POF also presented in Istanbul slightly modified universal machine gun MG3*. Also in that case the rejection of the amplifier characteristic there is a new output unit, performing the role of the exhaust brake.* This solution allows you to have the ukaemu much more accurate fire while slightly decreases recoil. *It is worth noting that due to the delays associated with the introduction of the weapons successor MG3 in Germany, *it is the POF took part in the modernization of 2.2 thousand. German ukaemów this type.*
*Pakistani company was the contractor a contract that the company won the Schmeisser (HK121 in Poland, 2012-04-03).????*



Source: Detailed pics of new POF guns!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## alimobin memon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 42992
> View attachment 42993
> View attachment 42994


in last pic is it standard G3A3 or reduced barrel length one ?


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## FunkyGen

Aeronaut said:


>


Which of these items is made in Pak?


----------



## AUz

FunkyGen said:


> Which of these items is made in Pak?



Yes.

Under License with Pakistani modifications.

However, we really need to equip our military with newer assault rifles.

May be Pakistan can co-produce Turkish MPT-76 assault rifle.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

@Aeronaut 
POF 5 9mm pistol has good very good reviews by many Americans in terms of its reliability, its function and its assembly except its finishing
almost all complain about the scratches on its surface and cheap paint job. one also made a reference to the wrong manual inside.
but over all its handling, feel, shooting etc got good marks and standardized H&K design means that it can easily accommodate the accessories for those Americans that like their own custom setup.

wonder if the POF sales and marketing team is checking those videos.
the Americans even shoved off some of the pretend "American" trolls on many youtube channels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FunkyGen

AUz said:


> Yes.
> Under License with Pakistani modifications.
> However, we really need to equip our military with newer assault rifles.
> May be Pakistan can co-produce Turkish MPT-76 assault rifle.


Yaar i wnat to know which of the things are made in Pak.... its a PWI thread anyways..... you can't just post random stuff here @Aeronaut 
Honestly i dont see anything from Pak on the table unless specified....


----------



## Kompromat

@FunkyGen 

MP-5


----------



## FunkyGen

Aeronaut said:


> @FunkyGen
> 
> MP-5


Modded lower?
Btw i find this picture inappropriate...


----------



## rockstar08

Man .. Guns look so cool 

to bad that i never hold a real Gun in my Entire life


----------



## Zarvan

FunkyGen said:


> Which of these items is made in Pak?


Well I am looking forward to get few Assault Rifles


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MVRDE's Dragon EMP uses two sets of ploughs the tines of which dig out buried mines and roll them away from the tank.







Pakistani Anti-mine vehicle 'Troll Anti-Mine' which is developed by the Military Vehicle Research Defence Establishment (MVRDE)










Old optic products by Armament Research & Development Establishment (ARDE) ..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PAK Armoring new UQAAB multi-purpose tactical armored vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IHK_PK

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 159353
> 
> 
> PAK Armoring new UQAAB multi-purpose tactical armored vehicle


 
built on which vehical.... Toyota ?


----------



## Kompromat

PK-9 is now available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Azb DMR by POF.






@sandy_3126 - Good bang for the buck?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Horus said:


> Azb DMR by POF.
> 
> View attachment 188215
> 
> 
> @sandy_3126 - Good bang for the buck?


Absolutely, G3 is an ideal platform for DMR. PTR 91's are ideal example of the same. Blow back seals are almost as good as bolt seal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

sandy_3126 said:


> Absolutely, G3 is an ideal platform for DMR. PTR 91's are ideal example of the same. Blow back seals are almost as good as bolt seal.



My guess is that the blow back pad is connected to the buttstock with springs to absorb the shock.


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> My guess is that the blow back pad is connected to the buttstock with springs to absorb the shock.


@Horus If you are standing at 500 meters away and I want to shoot you in head with AZB DMR How good it is for that ?


----------



## Imran Khan

Zarvan said:


> @Horus If you are standing at 500 meters away and I want to shoot you in head with AZB DMR How good it is for that ?


why you want to kill poor innocent mod ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Imran Khan said:


> why you want to kill poor innocent mod ?


I don't want to kill him. My style of asking effectiveness of Gun. ATS should be given this Gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Zarvan said:


> @Horus If you are standing at 500 meters away and I want to shoot you in head with AZB DMR How good it is for that ?


Your probability of hitting @Horus is inversely proportion to how much suck at shooting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Some one has told me that the MP5 semi-auto being sold by POF has a fault. It can be converted to auto. Some have been sold already.


----------



## Viper0011.

Horus said:


> My guess is that the blow back pad is connected to the buttstock with springs to absorb the shock.



Yup, shock absorption and better precision and firing angle. The weapon doesn't drift due to ballistic impact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan’s growing defence industry looks to export

While Pakistan has yet to break into exports, the extent to which domestic producers are supplying the country’s armed forces is far greater than previously thought, writes Farhan Bokhari

Pakistan’s biennial International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) ended in Karachi on 4 December without a longed-for major arms export order to give its emerging arms industry a lift.

On display were items such as the JF-17 Thunder fighter, Al-Khalid and Al-Zarrar main battle tanks and a variety of small- to mid-sized domestically produced defence systems. For years officials have hoped a major export order for one of these would put the country on the list of the world’s emerging arms exporters.

There are small rays of hope, however. Senior Pakistani officials at IDEAS told IHS Jane’s that Nigeria was due to finalise plans to buy 15 to 30 units of the Sino-Pakistani manufactured JF-17 in what would be the fighter’s first export.

“The JF-17 is a very capable and a very affordable aircraft,” Air Chief Marshal Tahir Rafique Butt, chief of staff of the Pakistan Air Force (PAF), told IHS Jane’s . “A good plane costs USD100 million these days. This costs much less.”

However, while the country is still waiting to break into the big ticket defence export market, senior Pakistani officials have revealed previously unannounced details illustrating the extent to which domestic producers supply equipment to the country’s armed forces.

“We have substituted imported defence equipment worth USD1.5 billion, which for us is a huge bonus,” said one senior government official. “That is a lot of savings on foreign exchange.”

The locally built materiel, according to the official, includes kit worth around USD1 billion from the PAF-run Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC) at Kamra, north of Islamabad, and another USD500 million worth of supplies from other production facilities that meet the needs of the army and navy.

‘We have substituted imported defence equipment worth USD1.5 billion ... a huge bonus’
The PAC also has facilities to overhaul PAF fighters and is the location where the JF-17 is manufactured. Eventually, the PAF plans to purchase up to 250 JF-17s and use them as its main second-line fighter, backed by a smaller number of more advanced fighters.

Other state-owned defence manufacturers near Islamabad, in Punjab province, include Heavy Industries Taxila, which builds the Al-Khalid and Al-Zarrar tanks along with armoured personnel carriers; and the Pakistan Ordnance Factories, which is the main source of manufacturing for small arms and medium-sized weapon systems for Pakistan’s armed forces.

In Karachi, meanwhile, the Pakistan Navy’s (PN’s) main manufacturing facility, Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works, has been able to expand its technical capabilities following the navy’s purchase of three Agosta 90B submarines from France in the 1990s and four F-22P frigates from China in the past decade.

Nevertheless, while Pakistan has gained self-sufficiency in producing arms for its 500,000-strong armed forces, Western defence officials who attended IDEAS noted that it has yet to significantly step up investments in a sector that is primarily run by the government.

“Pakistan is a large defence spender. If it was to allow the private sector to bring in investments and innovation, I am sure it can make faster progress,” one official noted.

Pakistani officials dispute such suggestions, however, on the grounds that success in areas like manufacturing the JF-17 and tanks for the army would not have been possible without the close involvement of the armed forces. Both of these systems were developed through close co-operation with China.

The decision to produce a fighter with Beijing was taken after Washington imposed sanctions in 1990 under the Pressler amendment, which barred US military transfers to Pakistan on the grounds that Islamabad was working to produce nuclear weapons. Pakistan conducted its first nuclear tests in 1998, just three weeks after India.

While domestic production is important, Pakistan is seeking to fill gaps in key areas through overseas purchases. These include a frontline fighter to counterbalance India’s planned purchase of 126 Dassault Rafales and a PN requirement for more submarines.

IHS Jane’s reported in November that the PAF had begun discussions with China to purchase the Shenyang FC-31 stealth fighter. The PAF subsequently confirmed the report, although officials have not commented on the number of platforms under discussion. IHS Jane’s understands from sources in Pakistan’s defence establishment that Islamabad is seeking to purchase 30 to 40 FC-31s.

At IDEAS senior PN officials confirmed that discussions for the purchase of new submarines from China were continuing, but declined to give further details.

For the moment, Pakistan’s defence planners are primarily focused on the threat from India. While Pakistan’s defence spending is easily overshadowed by India’s much larger spending

– driven mainly by Delhi’s economic progress – Pakistani leaders say domestic defence production is playing a decisive role in maintaining the military balance.

Such thinking was evident in the closing remarks at IDEAS of Rana Tanvir Hussain, Pakistan’s minister of defence production. “We have achieved self-sufficiency in many areas of defence production,” he said. “We cannot lower our guard against the threat from our adversaries.”

Farhan Bokhari is a JDW Correspondent, reporting from Karachi


----------



## fatman17

Defence Report 2014.

A tough year could also be looming for Pakistan, which finally began a much-delayed campaign against its own branch of the Taliban in North Waziristan in June. On 14 November Major General Asim Saleem Bajwa, director general of the Inter Services Public Relations Directorate, said 170,000 troops had so far cleared the main population centres and peripheral areas and were moving on to the border region with Afghanistan.

Notably, Maj Gen Bajwa said the two countries had instituted a “border security mechanism” including liaison at ground posts, surveillance systems, and some data sharing: a striking example of co-operation given longstanding Afghan enmity towards Pakistan over its perceived support for the Afghan Taliban.

Meanwhile, Pakistan continues to expand military relations with China. In mid-November IHS Jane’s reported that Islamabad was in talks to buy “30 to 40” FC-31 fighter aircraft: Beijing’s twin-engined F-35 lookalike-on-a-budget. Whether these talks come to fruition hinges on the ongoing stability of Pakistan and the government’s ability to manage internal security and so free up funds for external defence requirements. On a more positive note the air force received a squadron of former Jordanian F-16s, which were put to use in the North Waziristan campaign, while the Sino-Pakistani-produced JF-17 Thunder fighter continues to evolve and enter Pakistani service, although the hunt for an export customer has yet to pay off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

Is Pakistan also looking to privatize their military industries?


----------



## Rocky rock

black-hawk_101 said:


> Is Pakistan also looking to privatize their military industries?




Why you wanna buy the shares...


----------



## black-hawk_101

Rocky rock said:


> Why you wanna buy the shares...


What?


----------



## fatman17

Arms exporters


----------



## mohad92

Paksitan Zindabad


----------



## fatman17

black-hawk_101 said:


> Is Pakistan also looking to privatize their military industries?



Actually it's a good question. Privatisation will bring quality and competition as compared to state owned Enterprises. Private companies will invest by borrowing from banks whilst state owned have to wait for govt approvals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## black-hawk_101

fatman17 said:


> Actually it's a good question. Privatisation will bring quality and competition as compared to state owned Enterprises. Private companies will invest by borrowing from banks whilst state owned have to wait for govt approvals.



They need to push privatization and complete it 100% in just 1-2 years. Sell 30% shares in stock and 70% to other companies.


----------



## RAMPAGE

fatman17 said:


> Actually it's a good question. Privatisation will bring quality and competition as compared to state owned Enterprises. Private companies will invest by borrowing from banks whilst state owned have to wait for govt approvals.


Indeed.

One can compare Mohafiz 3 and Uqaab to understand the advantages of privatising the defence industries.


----------



## CHI RULES

Instead of privatizing ordinance factories Pak should facilitate Private sector to enter in JVs with Govt run Orgs along with establishment of new defence production facilities. Already at limited level some Ammo is made by private sector organizations in Pak.

It may be required for security purposes as Pak after privatizing PTCL have had to start NTC secured lines for Govt Orgs. Similar is case with Petroleum companies the recent past fuel shortage was done solely due to private petroleum companies which were penalized by Govt. We can;t afford disasters in defense sectors.

Many people say that in old times when PSO was running near to entire Oil supply in the countrythe quality of Petrol was much better. Even some minor companies were dealing at that time like Caltex which still enjoy good repu. The only result of privatising petroleum sector is good outlook of Petrol Pumps. But in case of war these companies may once again jeoperdise Pak defence and economy by creating fuel shortages.

Quality comes with quality assurance and strict adherence of regulations, we should also consider example of Chinese defense companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

fatman17 said:


> Actually it's a good question. Privatisation will bring quality and competition as compared to state owned Enterprises. Private companies will invest by borrowing from banks whilst state owned have to wait for govt approvals.


but but private stuff will be expensive in long run.


----------



## saima naaz

nice post i love pakistan


----------



## fatman17

Umair Nawaz said:


> but but private stuff will be expensive in long run.



Let's learn to pay for quality products

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Efforts underway to make Pakistan self-reliance in defence production: NA

Staff Report	December 18, 2015

ISLAMABAD: Minister for Defence Production Rana Tanveer Hussain on Thursday informed the National Assembly that defence production industry was fulfiling 80 percent demand of the armed forces and efforts were being made to make the country self-sufficient in defence production.


Replying to a question, the minister said that the ministry is promoting indigenous production of local defence industry through its Defence Production Establishments (DPEs), and is engaged in various development projects. The main achievements included Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POFs), Heavy Industry Taxila, Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC), National Radio Telecommunication Company (NRTC),Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KS&EW), self-reliance and indigenisation and Installation of Ship Lift and Transfer System (SL&TS).


Regarding PAC, he said it is the leading aviation industry of the country. Its products are qualified as per modern aerospace and avionics international standards and displayed in almost every major international air show and exhibitions, he informed the NA. He said KS & EW was placed under Ministry of Defence Production in 2006. Since then, the PN orders are being regularly awarded to KS & EW. Presently, a mega project of construction of 17,000 Tonnes Fleet Tanker is in progress, he told.

80 % seems very high.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eihab

Asalam o Alaikum,

I am conducting a research on my own and I'd like to learn about couple of things..
Firstyl,

How many types of fuzes are being used in Pakistan? and whether they're getting imported or perhaps exported? 
The list of manufacturers for fuze within pakistan.

If there's anybody who could elaborate or comment on this I would truly appreciate it as it'd a major help for me..

Please and thank you.


----------



## niaz

Main advantage of self-reliance & self-sufficiency is the pride on feels in the nation and in the product that it is through your efforts alone. Such as Spitfire during WW2 or the excellent AK-47. However, an indigenous product does not imlpy either the best or the most economic product. Besides, in the current days of sophistication; very few countries can be totally self-reliant on arms production.

Even if you can produce everything that you need, unless it is as good as or better than as your adversary, you haven’t got a hope in hell of victory; mainly because in the armament industry, second best may not be good enough.

Additionally, self-sufficiency in armament as well as TOT are an extremely misunderstood terms. We made 2 Augusta 90B in Pakistan; can we make another without French help? POF has been licence producing G-3 for the last 40 years, why do we need to choose between foreign designed rifles instead of designing the most suitable assault rifle on our own?

One must also understand that ability to manufacture defence systems does not mean complete independence from outside suppliers. Let us take the example of JF-17; do we really make it ourselves?

Engine comes from Russia, both the PL-9 (short range) & SD-10 (BVR) are supplied by China. Its KJL-7 radar & the avionics package are also made in China. Thus in order to make Thunder a viable fighter, we need hell of a lot of input from non-Pakistan sources.

One must therefore take a pragmatic approach and realize that Pakistan cannot & will not be able to be self-reliant /self-sufficient in military hardware in the foreseeable future.

There are two main reasons for it.

First & foremost is the lack of strong industrial base which means scarcity of technically skilled manpower and of armament grade alloys manufacturing facilities.

Secondly, technological advances have serious implication in defence production and even the newest of plants can become backward within a few years. No system of defence can be remain effective for long if your hostile neighbour is constantly upgrading her armament with the deadliest & best weapons of the world. Less developed cash starved country such as Pakistan simply does not have the R&D facilities & technical depth in human resource to keep up with the advancement in the defence field. A few establishments such gov’t owned factories such as POF, HIT, Karachi Shipyard or Kamra facilities are simply not enough.

The proper approach would be to set up attainable targets / goals and tackle these one at a time. This means that we have to forget about making destroyers, fighters & helicopters & submarines for the time being and start with what is practicable.

Pakistan is currently producing cars, trucks & tractors. Nearly all the armament producing companies of UK, Germany & the US were initially motor vehicle manufacturers. First target should therefore be to manufacture as many parts of the automotive industry as possible including complete transmission system & the engines within the country.

A normal Infantry division needs upward of 2000 trucks to transport the armament, fuel, food supplies & the troop movement and casualty evacuation. Pakistan has 20 Divisions; this means more than 40,000 trucks! Let us start by manufacturing say 90% of military trucks, ambulances & jeeps indigenously.

Understand HIT is already making Al Khalid 125 mm guns; why not progress to making Oerlikon 35mm twin anti- aircraft guns, 130 mm & 155 field guns & Howitzers.

KRL skills can be utilised to make SA-6 & SA-8 missiles and even RBS -70?

Even if we achieve the above targets in next 5 years, it would be a great achievement. 

Even when the manufacturing plant is set up fully modern; it would become obsolete with the passage of time. Thankfully, unlike fighters & naval vessels; using older model transport & guns & cannons, as long these are reliable & in good working order do not necessarily put the country at a great disadvantage.

It is only after Pakistan has progressed to import substitution level as above; can we then go on to manufacturing more sophisticated equipment such as fighters & ships following in Turkey’s footsteps.

Turkey started out with joint ventures & coproduction with foreign partner with ‘offset’ provision; that is commitment to purchase some components or other goods manufactured in Turkey; in the 1990’s. 25 later Turkey is in a position to design & produce frigates, electronic command & control systems & sophisticated air defence systems and upgrade F-16’s!

In my humble opinion, the proper approach towards self-reliance is through setting up a strong manufacturing base and building high quality human resource in advance manufacturing technologies. Efforts by the government is not enough; a vibrant private sector willing to put money & human resources in R&D of missiles, rockets, torpedoes, bombs, fire control systems, ship design, engine/power plant design, defence electronics, radar technology etc. is a must towards achieving this goal.

Finally, even countries such as UK, Japan or South Korea are not completely self-sufficient. However, to attain some degree of self-sufficiency would mean political & economic pressures are less likely to suddenly interrupt defence capability of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quwa

fatman17 said:


> Actually it's a good question. Privatisation will bring quality and competition as compared to state owned Enterprises. Private companies will invest by borrowing from banks whilst state owned have to wait for govt approvals.


One way to start is by requiring defence imports to come with offsets that feed directly into Pakistan's private defence industry. For example, if we were to buy ECM/EW equipment from Leonardo (Finmeccanica), then we should require Finmeccanica to allocate a portion of the contract to enabling a Pakistani company to produce the goods for the PAF. This however requires more than just recipient companies though, it requires considerable development of Pakistan's STEM education and capacity to absorb the technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eagle+Viper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan Defence Production Potential
Published in Hilal English







Written By: Commodore Tahir Javed

The rapid changes in politico-military situation across the globe are greatly transforming regional security paradigm. Resultantly, a shift is being observed in the overall national security mechanisms through structural and technological improvements. In the prevailing environment, defence industry has become one of the major pillars of economic pursuit of the nation. In this context, Asia being economically a more vibrant region has now emerged as one of the major markets for defence products. In line with that Pakistan’s defence industry is in the quest to seek international stature to meet the requirements of its armed forces and the growing needs of the regional defence forces. Pakistan’s own defence products being the mix blend of indigenous and foreign technologies offer unique opportunities for international defence collaboration.







In the present security milieu, international arms trade is a significant economic activity. Though internationally, defence budgets are being curtailed, however, international defence trade is still highly lucrative. As the defence industry is closely associated with many other industrial sectors, defence technologies create synergized effects with other industries, allowing growth and development in technology and services in both public and private sector. Hence, defence industry may not be seen exclusively as military related industry and rather be considered as a multidimensional industry sector that helps in enhancing the economic potential of the country.


In this backdrop,_ IDEAS-2016_ was held at Karachi Expo Centre from November 22 to 25, wherein large number of exhibitors, trade visitors, defence and security analysts, and delegations from various countries participated. It was the best opportunity for our defence industry to showcase their defence equipment to the world for better marketing and signing of MoUs with prospective international partners. It enabled the buyers to evaluate the technology vis-a-vis cost potential of Pakistan’s industry. _IDEAS_ also served as an excellent platform to project the realistic image of Pakistan at international level.


*Establishment of DEPO* 
Upon successful culmination of _International Pakistan Navy Defence Show_ in 1999, the idea was conceived to establish a _Defence Export Promotion Organization (DEPO)_ for promoting the defence export of Pakistan around the globe. Hence, the _Pakistan Naval Defence Show_ was transformed into _International Defence Exhibition and Seminars (IDEAS)._ The first _IDEAS_ was held in year 2000 and is now a biennial event conducted at _Karachi Expo Center._







_DEPO_ was established in year 2000 under _Ministry of Defence Production (MoDP)_ to provide a platform for promotion, facilitation and coordination of defence exports to public and private sectors. Presently, DEPO conducts defence exhibitions, seminars and conferences related to defence exports and facilitate participation of both public and private Defence Production Establishments (DPEs) in foreign exhibitions through pro-active marketing strategy. One of the major roles of DEPO is to conduct IDEAS which is the major defence exhibition of International stature in Pakistan.


_*IDEAS*_
The foremost purpose of _IDEAS_ is to provide a single forum for the convergence of international and domestic exhibitors, international delegations, defence and security analysts and top level policy planners for the creation of new opportunities and promotion of mutual cooperation in the field of defence. At the same time, IDEAS provides opportunities to our defence industry, both from public and private sectors, to display their products under one umbrella and interact directly with international community for better marketing, promotion, joint-venturing, out-sourcing and further improving Pakistan’s defence products through collaboration with international partners. _IDEAS_ provides a perfect interactive forum for the defence forces to assess and evaluate the products and technologies which suit their requirements. It presents a unique opportunity to trade visitors for sharing views, gaining an understanding of latest developments of technology in the defence industry and finding innovative and affordable solutions to defence related challenges. The occasion not only serves as an opportunity for net-working and connectivity of defence industry for joint ventures, but also facilitates in achieving national policy of _“Arms for Peace”_ which reflects Pakistan’s principled stand that a more balanced arms equation amongst neighbouring countries acts as an effective counter-balance.


*IDEAS-2016*
A high profile inauguration ceremony was held on November 22, 2016. Muhammad Nawaz Sharif, the Prime Minister of Islamic Republic of Pakistan was the chief guest. The Minister of Defence Production, Minister of Defence, Chief Minister Sindh, Service’s Chiefs and other dignitaries within and outside Pakistan alongwith exhibitors, trade visitors and foreign delegations attended the ceremony. Upon completion of the inaugural session, the chief guest along with federal and provincial ministers and armed forces’ chiefs visited the stalls.


Being the biggest defence exhibition in Pakistan for showcasing defence equipment, weapons, systems and technologies, it provided opportunities to both national and international DPEs to introduce their technologies and products as well as acquaint them with the opportunities that Pakistan can offer in the different avenues of defence. _IDEAS-2016_ also provided an excellent forum for _Business to Business (B2B)_ networking, connectivity and meeting opportunities to exhibitors, trade visitors, and foreign delegations from different countries as well as decision makers from Pakistan.


During _IDEAS 2016,_ response from exhibitors, trade visitors and foreign delegations was very encouraging. Total 418 exhibitors from 34 countries participated. 90 foreign delegations including trade visitors from 43 countries visited the exhibition and had numerous meetings with senior civil and military officials of Pakistan.


The exhibition provided a platform for our defence industry to display their entire range of products for better promotion, out-sourcing and marketing with prospective partners. In addition, various Memorandum of Understanding (MoUs) were also finalized with various potential buyers under auspices of MoDP.


Some of the major indigenously developed products were showcased during _IDEAS-2016_ which included Main Battle Tank _Al-Khalid,_ JF-17 Thunder Fighter Aircraft, K-8, Super Mushshak, Premium Grade Military Hardware, FAC (M), UAVs, Armoured Personnel Carriers and related technology. 
The new inventions by _POF, HIT, NRTC_ and _GIDS_ during _IDEAS-2016_ were:-


• POF brought 3 new inventions during IDEAS-2016.
(1) Heavy Machine Gun (HMG PK-16).
(2) Light Sniper Rifle (LSR).
(3) Electronic Time Super Quick (ETSQ, FUZE).
• HIT showcased 2 new security vehicles:
(1) Armoured Security Vehicle Dragoon (Stanag 4569 Level III).
(2) Armoured Security Vehicle Protector (B-7 Level Protection)
• NRTC exhibited new security system in the defence exhibition:
(1) Jammers RCIED
(2) Intelligent Equipment 
(3) Security and Surveillance System
(4) Robotics
(5) Tetra Solution 
• GIDS displayed 3 UAV’s during _IDEAS-2016_ wherein foreign delegation took keen interest in the following displayed UAV’s: 
(1) _Shahpar_ UAV System.
(2) _Uqab_ UAV Tactical System.
(3) ISCOUT Mini UAV System. 
During _IDEAS-2016,_ 14 MoUs were signed with different contries regarding defence production import protocols with Pakistan.


A seminar was arranged at the _Movenpick Hotel_ wherein eminent speakers – two from Pakistan and three from Russia, China and USA each – participated and shared their views on the seminar’s theme, _“Stability and Economics of Regional Peace in South Aisa”._ Moreover, different conferences at _Expo Centre_ between companies and armed services were also arranged. Participants presented on how to foster better relations and meaningful association amongst Pakistan defence enterprises and their counterparts around the world, hence allowing the exchange of technological information, volume of research and training aspects of defence experts and academia for high quality and more valuable defence products and knowledge.


Besides participants from Turkey, China and various parts of Europe and Asia, three companies from Russia namely _Rosobronexport, Global Security_ and _Russian Helicopter_ participated during _IDEAS-2016._ This time nine more countries i.e Luxembourg, Denmark, Belarus, Poland, Czech Republic, Switzerland, Belgium, Nigeria, and Romania participated for the first time in the exhibition. This will usher a new era in collaborating their technology, knowledge and equipment related to defence sector, thus, enhancing the significance of this event for the global defence market.


The objective of the_ IDEAS-2016_ was to showcase own products, demonstrate our organizational skills to plan and execute a grand event of international stature and provide an international platform to convey our viewpoint on security issues concerning Pakistan. Moreover, it is an excellent opportunity for our defence related industry, both in public and private sectors, to display their products and interact directly with the defence industry of the developed world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan Looks to Aviation in Ambitious Defense Export Push*
by
Ismail Dilawar
More stories by Ismail Dilawar
‎March‎ ‎3‎, ‎2017‎ ‎2‎:‎00‎ ‎AM‎ ‎PKT

Target hinges on new deals with Turkey, Nigeria and Senegal
U.S., Russia and China dominate world defense export market





The JF-17 Thunder of Pakistan Air Force.

Photographer: VCG via Getty Images
Nuclear-armed Pakistan is seeking to ramp up defense exports amid simmering regional tensions and a surge in the global arms trade.

Pakistan expects to increase defense exports more than 10-fold to $1 billion within the next two years, targeting sales to countries such as Egypt, Turkey and Nigeria. Azerbaijan on Wednesday agreed to buy arms from Pakistan.

The target is “very ambitious” and focused on selling aircraft, Defence Production Minister Rana Tanveer Hussain said in an interview in Karachi. Pakistan’s sales drive comes amid a rising trade deficit and heightened tensions with India, its larger neighbor. Pakistan exported about $63 million of arms between 2014 and 2016, Muhammad Zakir Jafri, the joint secretary at the Ministry of Defence Production, said in a separate phone interview. 



A late entry in a market dominated by the U.S., Russia and China, Pakistan’s aspirations are reliant on private sector buy in to an industry that has, so far, been tightly held by military-run factories. It already manufactures the Super Mushshak training aircraft as well as the JF-17 Thunder fighter jet, but will need to deepen ties with countries such as Turkey and Saudi Arabia to significantly expand its reach.


*Closely-Guarded Secret*
Details on defense exports are closely guarded and Pakistan’s statistics bureau doesn’t include the data when measuring the nation’s trade, which showed a deficit of $2.96 billion in January, widening 75 percent from a year earlier.

More than 20 major public and over 100 private sector firms are engaged in manufacturing defense-related products in Pakistan, according to the website of Defence Export Promotion Organisation.

While major defense products are manufactured by the armed forces-run Pakistan Ordinance Factories, Pakistan Aeronautical Complex, Heavy Industries Taxila, National Radio Telecommunication Corporation and Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works, the private sector firms produce small supportive equipment only. None of them, according to DEPO website, are manufacturing large items like aircraft.

The introduction of regulatory and taxation incentives would lift the economy by encouraging the private sector to invest in defense manufacturing, said Khurram Schehzad, chief commercial officer at JS Global Capital Ltd.



“Public Private Partnership can be a workable option in increasing the private sector’s capacity to support the government’s export targets,” Schehzad said. “All this requires is a much stronger economic muscle, that is, continuously improving fiscals driven by higher direct income taxes and a deep cut on non-productive spending.”

In the past, Pakistan had focused on exporting small low-value items, but it had upgraded its defense manufacturing to high-value products like such as Al-Khalid tanks and fighter jets, said Muzzammil Aslam, chief executive officer of Invest & Finance Securities Ltd. in Karachi.

“This fetches you a lot of money and really brightens Pakistan’s prospects as a defense exporter.” Even so, analysts like Aslam are doubtful the country can achieve the government’s export target in two years. “I don’t think $1 billion is feasible.”

*Fraction of Trade*
JF-17 Thunder fighter jets, said Pakistan Minister Hussain. Egypt may be a potential $10 million market for Pakistani weapons, Ministry of Defence Production’s Jafri said, while other major markets include Saudi Arabia, Tajikistan, Uzbekistan, Iraq and Sri Lanka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Kenyan Ranger most probably carrying Pakistani made G3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Zarvan said:


> Kenyan Ranger most probably carrying Pakistani made G3


True


----------



## ghazi52

PM Khawaja Nazimuddin inaugurating the Pakistan Ordnance Factory Wah Cantt in 1951


----------



## The Fist

German Ministry of Defence officials visit Pakistan for talks on Defence matters, they also visited Defence Production centres of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Touseef_Afzal said:


> German Ministry of Defence officials visit Pakistan for talks on Defence matters, they also visited Defence Production centres of Pakistan.
> View attachment 388565


Germany can certainly help us in tank technology improvements.


----------



## Rocky rock

fatman17 said:


> Germany can certainly help us in tank technology improvements.



But their technology isn't affordable if we'll use German tech same thing would happen as Arjun Tank and Tejas the cost would be same as the market.


----------



## fatman17

Rocky rock said:


> But their technology isn't affordable if we'll use German tech same thing would happen as Arjun Tank and Tejas the cost would be same as the market.


True, depends on what we want.


----------



## Rocky rock

fatman17 said:


> True, depends on what we want.


That's why we're looking towards Ukraine and china. Their high tech is much cheaper as compare to western one's. And this cost issue is forcing us to indignise our industry and making us self reliant. In easy words "Necessity is mother of invention".


fatman17 said:


> True, depends on what we want.


----------



## fatman17

Rocky rock said:


> That's why we're looking towards Ukraine and china. Their high tech is much cheaper as compare to western one's. And this cost issue is forcing us to indignise our industry and making us self reliant. In easy words "Necessity is mother of invention".


I was thinking more in line with upgrading our tank production line from labour intensive to automation, thus improve on quality and increase productivity.


----------



## Rocky rock

fatman17 said:


> I was thinking more in line with upgrading our tank production line from labour intensive to automation, thus improve on quality and increase productivity.


That's a long run game man. Will take that track soon. IA


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

There are a few things Pakistan might want from Germany;

MTU diesel engines for our surface warships
Dynamic components, e.g. propellers, rotors, etc.
Rheinmetall KDC and KDG guns (formerly Oerlikon)
Rheinmetall Denel Munitions IP in artillery shells (e.g. V-LAP)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> There are a few things Pakistan might want from Germany;
> 
> MTU diesel engines for our surface warships
> Dynamic components, e.g. propellers, rotors, etc.
> Rheinmetall KDC and KDG guns (formerly Oerlikon)
> Rheinmetall Denel Munitions IP in artillery shells (e.g. V-LAP)



Never going to happen! mark my words


----------



## fatman17

Rocky rock said:


> Never going to happen! mark my words


MTU Diesel engines have been purchased previously for FACs. Torpedoes have also been purchased.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

fatman17 said:


> MTU Diesel engines have been purchased previously for FACs. Torpedoes have also been purchased.


The F-22Ps are also powered by MTU engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Pakistan highlights requirement for industry investment

Jon Grevatt - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

28 July 2017

A defence production committee in Pakistan has highlighted a requirement for greater government investment in the country’s state-run defence industrial base.

At a hearing of the Senate Standing Committee on Defence Production on 26 July, officials said companies that required additional funding included the Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW), Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF), and the Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC).

According to industry officials cited by the state-run Associated Press of Pakistan (APP), investment in KSEW is required to construct a new shipyard at Gwadar, in Balochistan province, while investment in the POF and PAC is required to modernise production facilities.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 423937
> View attachment 423938
> View attachment 423939
> View attachment 423940
> View attachment 423941


The more we involve the private sector, the better the product line, qualitatively and quantitative.


----------



## fatman17

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 423937
> View attachment 423938
> View attachment 423939
> View attachment 423940
> View attachment 423941


The more we involve the private sector, the better the product line, qualitatively and quantitative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Discussing benefits of F.R.A.S with the POF. #defence #tardissecure #tardisdefence #DSEI #*DSEI2017*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Pakistan, UK ‘revive’ defence technical ties

Jon Grevatt - IHS Jane's Defence Industry

26 September 2017

Pakistan and the United Kingdom have revitalised an agreement to collaborate on defence, Pakistan’s Ministry of Defence Production (MoDP) has announced.

In a press release recently published on its website, the MoDP said that a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on defence technical co-operation had recently been “revived” by the two countries.

It added that Pakistan and the United Kingdom have agreed to “enhance co-operation in all fields including defence production”.

The press release was published following meetings earlier this month between Pakistan’s minister for defence production, Rana Tanveer Hussain, and Greg Hands, the United Kingdom’s minister for international trade.

The MoDP did not elaborate on potential areas of defence production co-operation but previous efforts of the two countries to support collaboration have tended to focus on military vehicles, counter-terrorism technologies, and the development of counter-improvised explosive devices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Pakistan, Ukraine seek to deepen collaboration

Jon Grevatt - IHS Jane's Defence Industry

13 October 2017

Pakistan and Ukraine have agreed to identify new areas of defence industrial collaboration, state-run news in Islamabad reported on 12 October.

The agreement was reached during meetings at the Arms and Security defence exhibition in Kiev between Ukraine’s defence minister Stepan Poltorak and Pakistan’s minister for defence production Rana Tanveer Hussain.

Reports said that new areas of collaboration would include assessing the viability of establishing joint ventures between Ukrainian industry and Pakistan’s land systems specialist Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) and naval shipbuilder Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KSEW).

Reports cited Hussain as saying that while defence industrial collaboration between the two countries is strong, there are opportunities to enhance and expand co-operation.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Hamza 6X6 unveiled;







*


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Ukraine has a similar MRAP design


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Hamza 6X6 unveiled;
> 
> View attachment 431478
> View attachment 431479
> *


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*HAMZA 6X6 MCV at BIDEC 2017








*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Interceptor by Cavalier & HIT;*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mikaal hassan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Interceptor by Cavalier & HIT;*
> 
> View attachment 431917
> View attachment 431918


do you think we can upgrade our current land rovers to something similar instead of going around trying to buy something totally new


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

mikaal hassan said:


> do you think we can upgrade our current land rovers to something similar instead of going around trying to buy something totally new


No.

Between this is Pak platform..
Hence no need to look for foreign imports.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Police Vehicle should get Mohafix 2017 upgrade but I think we really ened to Target brand new vehicles designed for 2017


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Pakistan Ordnance Factories outlines requirements for modernisation

Jon Grevatt - IHS Jane's Defence Industry

02 November 2017

A Pakistan Senate standing committee on defence production has been told that state-run Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) is in urgent need of modernisation to improve manufacturing efficiencies.

The committee hearing, which took place in late October with details published recently by the Senate, was told by senior POF officials that 58% of the POF’s production machinery was about 30 years old and that this “definitely affects the cost and time of production”.

In response, the Senate said its standing committee had “strongly recommended” that the government of Pakistan makes available investment of USD250 million over five years to upgrade the company’s machinery.

This is so overdue, but no one is listening.


----------



## fatman17

Industry

Pakistan, South Africa look to expand industrial ties

Jon Grevatt - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

02 November 2017

Pakistan and South Africa have pledged to expand defence industrial collaboration, the government-run Associated Press of Pakistan (APP) reported on 2 November.

The APP said officials from both countries discussed ways to enhance such co-operation during meetings in Islamabad between Pakistan’s Minister for Defence Production Rana Tanveer Hussain and Lynne Brown, South Africa’s minister of public enterprises.

According to the report, Hussain highlighted to South African representatives the “importance of enhanced defence collaboration between the defence industries of the two countries including joint production”. Citing Brown, the APP report said the two countries are also looking to “improve co-ordination for joint defence industrial projects”.


----------



## Chimgathar

Hi, does POF makes armored piercing rounds for anti material rifles or heavy machine guns?


----------



## Armchair-General

http://gids.com.pk/pak-IBMS
http://gids.com.pk/lts


----------



## Zuraib Qasit Khan

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2018/04/05/the-glock-revolution-comes-to-peshawar-in-select-fire/


*Pakistan Made Pistols : Glock 17 Full Auto *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PAK-40 AGL;


----------



## VgaProduction

Ababeel said:


> BABUR LACM:


Very Nice Rocet . India tary Kahear Nhe


----------



## fatman17

Contract for manufacture and export of 6 HIT Interceptor Vehicles has been signed b/w HIT and Bahrain National Guards on 30 April, 2018. 
It is likely that a series contract of minimum 50 more vehicles would be further awarded. https://t.co/pC6jb1dUWa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Eurosatory 2018

Pakistan highlights indigenous technology [ES18D4]

14 June 2018

First-time Eurosatory exhibitor, state-owned Global Industrial and Defence Solutions (GIDS) of Pakistan (Hall 5A, Stand H587), which is promoting self-reliance through indigenous technology, is showing some of its core activities in the defence domain. Among its range of unmanned aerial systems (UAVs), the company counts a variety of short-range, hand-launched or VTOL surveillance systems and its medium-endurance tactical Shahpar and Uqab systems.

The latest version offered is the Uqab-NG, with a ceiling of 20,000ft and endurance of 10 hours. It is launched by catapult from any type of terrain.

Focused on solutions for air, land, sea and special operations forces, GIDS has brought its Shahpar (pictured) and Scout UAVs, which are in use with the Pakistani Special Forces.

“Our UAV packages are designed to be flexible, affordable and customisable to meet the varying needs of clients and their peculiar environments,” said sales and marketing director, Asad Kamal.

The company is also showing general-purpose steel and pre-fragmentation bombs, ranging from 125kg to 1,000kg. Having improved on the performance of the MK series of bombs, GIDS has diversified its customer base to air forces in the Middle East, Europe, South East Asia and Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Industry
*Pakistan Senate calls for defence industry reforms*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
17 July 2018

The Pakistan Senate’s Standing Committee on Defence Production has called for a raft of reforms to enhance the competitiveness of the domestic defence industry.

Following a hearing on 16 July, the committee said in a statement that while the country’s Ministry of Defence Production (MoDP) has supported strong industrial advancement in Pakistan, further efforts are required to boost efficiencies.

The committee went on to list several directives it wanted the MoDP to pursue.

Personnel reforms include the requirement to ensure that board members are “selected on merit” and that state-owned defence enterprises advance research and development (R&D) capability by appointing “competent professionals” who are supported by “sufficient funds to excel in R&D pursuits”.


----------



## denel

fatman17 said:


> Industry
> *Pakistan Senate calls for defence industry reforms*
> *Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 17 July 2018
> 
> The Pakistan Senate’s Standing Committee on Defence Production has called for a raft of reforms to enhance the competitiveness of the domestic defence industry.
> 
> Following a hearing on 16 July, the committee said in a statement that while the country’s Ministry of Defence Production (MoDP) has supported strong industrial advancement in Pakistan, further efforts are required to boost efficiencies.
> 
> The committee went on to list several directives it wanted the MoDP to pursue.
> 
> Personnel reforms include the requirement to ensure that board members are “selected on merit” and that state-owned defence enterprises advance research and development (R&D) capability by appointing “competent professionals” who are supported by “sufficient funds to excel in R&D pursuits”.


Amazing it took them this long to get this to recommend !. Fire all military volks on these committee and enterprises; give the leadership and innovation responsibility to out of the box thinkers. This level of subservience to the gun is enough and kills innovation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

denel said:


> Amazing it took them this long to get this to recommend !. Fire all military volks on these committee and enterprises; give the leadership and innovation responsibility to out of the box thinkers. This level of subservience to the gun is enough and kills innovation.



this committee and the previous govt haven't released the US500m to upgrade the HIT and its tank building facility which was requested 5 years ago. no fault of the military volks, just not interested to build a defense industry which has great export potential.



fatman17 said:


> this committee and the previous govt haven't released the US500m to upgrade the HIT and its tank building facility which was requested 5 years ago. no fault of the military volks, just not interested to build a defense industry which has great export potential.



having said that, the marketing effort should be given to the professionals plus the private sector needs to be involved more and more.


----------



## fatman17

frica Aerospace & Defence 2018
*Core activities from Pakistan [AAD18D2]*

20 September 2018





Global Industrial and Defence Solutions (GIDS) of Pakistan (Hangar 7, Stand CW 3) is showing some of its core activities in the defence domain. Among its range of unmanned aerial systems (UAVs), the company counts a variety of short-range, hand-launched or VTOL surveillance systems and its medium-endurance tactical Shahpar and Uqab systems.

The latest version offered is the Uqab-NG, with a ceiling of 20,000ft and endurance of 10 hours. It is launched by catapult from any type of terrain. According to the company, its UAV packages are designed to be flexible, affordable and customisable to meet the varying needs of clients and their peculiar environments.

Focused on solutions for air, land, sea and special operations forces, GIDS brought its Shahpar and Scout UAVs, which are operated by the Pakistani Special Forces.

The company is also showing general-purpose steel and pre-fragmentation bombs, ranging from 125kg to 1,000kg. Having improved on the performance of the MK series of bombs, GIDS has diversified its customer base to air forces in Africa, the Middle East, Europe and Southeast Asia.






(175 words)


----------



## Imran Khan

fatman17 said:


> frica Aerospace & Defence 2018
> *Core activities from Pakistan [AAD18D2]*
> 
> 20 September 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global Industrial and Defence Solutions (GIDS) of Pakistan (Hangar 7, Stand CW 3) is showing some of its core activities in the defence domain. Among its range of unmanned aerial systems (UAVs), the company counts a variety of short-range, hand-launched or VTOL surveillance systems and its medium-endurance tactical Shahpar and Uqab systems.
> 
> The latest version offered is the Uqab-NG, with a ceiling of 20,000ft and endurance of 10 hours. It is launched by catapult from any type of terrain. According to the company, its UAV packages are designed to be flexible, affordable and customisable to meet the varying needs of clients and their peculiar environments.
> 
> Focused on solutions for air, land, sea and special operations forces, GIDS brought its Shahpar and Scout UAVs, which are operated by the Pakistani Special Forces.
> 
> The company is also showing general-purpose steel and pre-fragmentation bombs, ranging from 125kg to 1,000kg. Having improved on the performance of the MK series of bombs, GIDS has diversified its customer base to air forces in Africa, the Middle East, Europe and Southeast Asia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (175 words)


i hate this daddu drone


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Naya invent kar lo. Problem solved.


Imran Khan said:


> i hate this daddu drone


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meteor

Great Post!


Imran Khan said:


> guys i cant work much these days please some one colect onfo from these pakistani arms makers sits and paste here
> 
> Institute of Industrial Control Systems - IICS
> IICS - Defence Products
> 
> Marine Systems Limited - MSL
> Marine Systems (Pvt) Limited
> 
> 
> Scientific Engineering & Technology Services - SETS
> IDEX 2011 - Scientific Engineering & Technology Services - SETS
> 
> 
> Siddiqsons Limited
> :: SIDDIQSONS ::
> 
> 
> Xpert Engineering Services - Xpert


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Darra Adam Khel’s weapons industry guns for greatness *

DARA ADAM KHEL: It’s all guns and no roses for the shop owners of the weapons market that lines the bazaar in the dusty hamlet of Darra Adam Khel.
Inhabited by the Afridi tribe, the market has become the core identity of Darra Adam Khel — an area located between Kohat and Peshawar to the south of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.
On any given day, it is packed with traders and merchants who have gained recognition for the quality and range of their guns and ammunition, with a number of tribesmen starting their businesses from scratch and soldiering on to become millionaires.
During an extensive range of interviews, where they spoke exclusively to Arab News, a majority shied away from taking credit for their craft, reasoning that they were only paying homage to skills passed on by their ancestors by taking the business forward.
Dating back to the pre-independence era of Pakistan, ancestors of these tribesmen — during their armed expedition in large swathes of Asia — learned the skills, passing it on to the future generations who developed it into a full-fledged arms industry in the Khyber tribal region.
Today, 40,000 to 50,000 residents of the area – with a total population of 110,000 — are directly associated with the industry, with every second owner saying that he inherited the business from his ancestors.
Quoting his great-grandfather, Kamran Afridi, a leading arms dealer from the area, said that members from the tribe used to form a Lashkar (armed resistance group) to fight the British imperial powers in parts of the Federally Administered Tribal Area, prior to 1947.
“There were times when tribal elders sent armed expeditions to parts of the sub-continent while the British forces used to come here to invade. Those types of armed clashes led them to learn ordnance and weapon-making skills, primarily from the Britishers. Then, our forefathers started replicating those skills when they would return from missions abroad,” Kamran said.
He added that while initially, it was a very tedious and slow-moving process to repair and manufacture small guns at their residential quarters or hujras; in time, his predecessors learned to develop their skills and eventually set up shops, hiring experienced and untrained laborers.
Later in the 50s, a few gunsmiths arrived from Punjab who were technically-trained in the craft and demonstrated comparatively-advanced methods of repairing and polishing second-hand weapons.
“Currently, according to my assessment, 6,000- 7,000 skilled laborers such as gunsmiths and professional manufacturers with technical expertise are involved in the arms hardware and ammunition-making process,” Kamran said, adding that, today, craftsmen from the market boast an incomparable expertise by being adept at assembling any type of weapon, on demand, with the help of a mere sketch.
The most popular items on sale include the 9-MM, 30-Bore guns, Repeaters, Kalashnikov and M-16 rifles. However, the industry prefers to manufacture non-prohibited weapons specifically for license holders, he said.
And while all the weapons are locally made, some hardware parts — such as springs and other items – are either sourced from Afghanistan or imported from western countries. However, according to Kamran, the biggest problem faced by the industry today is a questionable power supply and the government’s lack of commitment to regularize the market.
“The authorities never extend support to develop the industry. Rather, the recent military operations against militants in parts of the Khyber tribal district have dealt a severe blow to the business because of restrictions on the movement of people,” he said, suggesting that the government should instead introduce innovative measures to develop the market in the larger interest of the country.
“The weapons market can help bolster foreign exchange if the government helps improve its quality by introducing standard materials,” he added.
He reminisces a time, back in 2007, when former dictator Pervez Musharraf had approved Rs 50 million in funds to establish the Pakistan Hunting and Sporting Association, which was primarily aimed at modernizing the Darra Adam Khel weapons industry. That initiative, however, fizzled out due to political wrangling and bureaucratic red tape.
Last week, the federal government hinted at the possibility of allocating nearly 150 acres of land for the construction of an industrial zone catering to the weapons market, in the Mattani area of Peshawar, located near Darra Adam Khel. If the plans see the light of day, it would take two years to set up the infrastructure in the area.
Kamran said that the government has yet to kickstart the implementation process, even as the arms industry continues to irk residents of the area who complain of potential buyers randomly firing guns in the area due to the absence of a designated testing zone; and the lack of a proper sewerage system to drain chemicals and other wastes from the industry.
He added that while it will be a step in the right direction to designate an area specifically for the weapons industry, the move would also have far-reaching and negative consequences on small businesses.
That, however, does not seem to be a cause for concern for several gunsmiths who said that while they were working as unskilled laborers earlier, they have now gone on to become tycoons in the field.
One such rags-to-riches story is that of Muzaffar Khan Afridi who recalls a time in 1993 when he was working as a daily-wage gunsmith at arms and ammunition depot in Darra Adam Khel. “Today I have 30 gunsmiths working at my two ammunition stores,” he said.
Citing a lack of choice in terms of earning a livelihood in this impoverished part of the country, several said they had no other skills to teach their children and would be at the receiving end of the deal if small businesses were moved to the proposed industrial zone. “I have 17 members in my family and my business is the sole source of income,” Muzaffar said.
Samiullah Afridi, another weapons and ammunition dealer, thanked his great-grandfather for starting the family business from a hujra, which was eventually expanded to four stores in the market today. “According to a ballpark estimate, Darra Adam Khel has around 2,000- 3,000 arms depot and shops,” he added.
Throwing light on the intricacies involved in the arms-making process, Samiullah said that the metal and steel being used in the manufacturing of the weapons is recycled to improve its quality, standard and resistance power.
It’s a tedious process and involves days of hard work which begins by molding rigid steel — by tampering and designing it — to absorb massive and repeated shocks. The steel used by gun manufacturers in the US has an aluminum grading of 70-75, while the material used in Darra Adam Khel is for smaller guns and ranges between 40 to 45.
Highlighting the economic situation of the country, Samiullah said that while there continues to be a lack of employment opportunities across Pakistan, the weapons industry thrived dramatically due to an influx of educated youth who set up their own businesses in the market.
With the arrival of a more-informed generation of gun manufacturers who introduced innovative ideas, the industry was able to produce automatic rifles such as 9-MM, 30-Bore, 44, 223, 222, 32 and 12-Bore pistols, M-16, Kalakov, 7-MM, 8-MM, revolver, Makarov pistol and other brands of weapons.
He added that the government would no longer have to import small weapons if it allowed the import of small hardware items — such as steel and aluminum used in Brazil, Spain, USA, Turkey, and Russia – instead. This would help the industry produce locally-made weapons.
Secondly, the local weapons industry lacks a computerized system to check the standard, quality and resistance of steel. Despite all these deterrents, the most expensive gun manufactured locally is the M-16 also known as 223, which costs Rs 130,000.
Samiullah said that locally-made guns help small dealers – who operate from home — as all members of the family can assist each other, thereby saving their hard-earned money on rent, electricity and other amenities which otherwise they would have to spend toward the upkeep of a shop.
“We can produce excellent weapons to compete with the global market if the government regularizes the industry and offers incentives such as an uninterrupted power supply and legal cover,” Samiullah said.
Kamran concurs, adding that weapons manufactured in Darra Adam Khel are of a superior quality and can be exported to foreign countries only “if the government earnestly focuses on helping develop the industry.”

Source:http://www.arabnews.pk/node/1394256/pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*
Some new launches at IDEAS;


VIPER IFV;






30MM remote controlled Turret for HAMZA & other vehicles;











Ground Surveillance Radar;






ASR;






Stealth UCAV;






PK-40 AGL Remote Operated System (ROW)





The weapon platform is reportedly capable of operating in temperatures ranging from 55C to -24C.

Reports suggest the launcher has a range of 2,200 meters and weighs around 41 kilograms. The launcher can also be equipped with night vision or thermal sights.









Armoured High Mobility Vehicle;










Predator (Special Ops Vehicle);
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RangeMaster

*New Tarsier Mini by SHIBLI*
A lightweight and technologically enhanced version of the Tarsier, this tactical thermal weapon sight, weighing in at less than 1kg, is engineered to perfection and facilitates maximum precision for close combat and target acquisition.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Seems Hamza MCV programme is going strong. This new Humvvee with KIA is it really going to be inducted or will it just be tested and forgotten??

I remember last time it was Urovesa with their hummvee clone??


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Some new launches at IDEAS;
> 
> 
> VIPER IFV;
> 
> View attachment 522962
> 
> 
> 30MM remote controlled Turret for HAMZA & other vehicles;
> 
> View attachment 522964
> 
> 
> View attachment 522968
> 
> 
> Ground Surveillance Radar;
> 
> View attachment 522963
> 
> 
> ASR;
> 
> View attachment 522961
> 
> 
> Stealth UCAV;
> 
> View attachment 522965
> 
> 
> PK-40 AGL Remote Operated System (ROW)
> 
> View attachment 522974
> 
> The weapon platform is reportedly capable of operating in temperatures ranging from 55C to -24C.
> 
> Reports suggest the launcher has a range of 2,200 meters and weighs around 41 kilograms. The launcher can also be equipped with night vision or thermal sights.
> 
> View attachment 522995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armoured High Mobility Vehicle;
> 
> View attachment 522966
> View attachment 522967
> 
> 
> 
> Predator (Special Ops Vehicle);
> 
> View attachment 522984
> View attachment 522987
> View attachment 522988
> View attachment 522989
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Some new launches at IDEAS;
> 
> 
> VIPER IFV;
> 
> View attachment 522962
> 
> 
> 30MM remote controlled Turret for HAMZA & other vehicles;
> 
> View attachment 522964
> 
> 
> View attachment 522968
> 
> 
> Ground Surveillance Radar;
> 
> View attachment 522963
> 
> 
> ASR;
> 
> View attachment 522961
> 
> 
> Stealth UCAV;
> 
> View attachment 522965
> 
> 
> PK-40 AGL Remote Operated System (ROW)
> 
> View attachment 522974
> 
> The weapon platform is reportedly capable of operating in temperatures ranging from 55C to -24C.
> 
> Reports suggest the launcher has a range of 2,200 meters and weighs around 41 kilograms. The launcher can also be equipped with night vision or thermal sights.
> 
> View attachment 522995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armoured High Mobility Vehicle;
> 
> View attachment 522966
> View attachment 522967
> 
> 
> 
> Predator (Special Ops Vehicle);
> 
> View attachment 522984
> View attachment 522987
> View attachment 522988
> View attachment 522989
> 
> 
> *


add these in the list 
- Programmable Anti Tank mine and Launchers develop by POF

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

HRK said:


> add these in the list
> - Programmable Anti Tank mine and Launchers develop by POF
> View attachment 524459
> View attachment 524458
> 
> View attachment 524462
> View attachment 524465
> View attachment 524464


Has been covered bro;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

Tank engines at HIT new ones 

Where will they be fitted?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darbari

i like the most 

Air Defence Automation System (C4I system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulfiqar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097852044570963968

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

PM Khawaja Nazimuddin inaugurating the Pakistan Ordnance Factory Wah Cantt in 1951

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Signalian

*Pakistan’s Defense: Self-Reliant!*

September 29, 2019 Rachel Laurent Defense Updates 0





*Defence Updates- Pakistan*

According to a recently published report ‘Year Book 2017-18’ by the Ministry of Defense Production, Pakistan military is focusing on improving its prowess despite the slow economic activity in the country. A defense analyst, Brian Cloughley told Defence News that despite nuclear capabilities, Pakistan is focusing on strengthening its conventional military force.

Pakistan is prepared for a conventional war, and it seems that the riposte is alive and being refined in direct answer to India’s overwhelming numerical superiority.





Pakistan Army’s Al-Zarrar MBT
Pakistan’s currently working on:

1. Manufacturing auxiliary power units for the Al-Zarrar and T-80UD to development, Trials of a sabot FSDS-T round and Driver’s thermal imaging/night vision periscope. 

2. Upgradation of 160 Type-85IIAP main battle tanks, T-80UDs, M113-series armored personnel carriers, and Type-59 main battle tanks. 

3. In addition, engines for Al-Khalid and T-80UD tanks are being assembled, while the development of advanced Al-Khalid II tanks and low-rate production of 20 Al-Khalid I tanks are further strengthening the military’s capabilities.

4. Heavy Industries Taxila is also working on manufacturing a tracked infantry fighting vehicle ‘Viper’, based on the M113 series and armed with a Slovak Turra 30 unmanned turret.





HIT unveiled M113 IFV
Pakistan has also acquired Spanish Alcotán-100 shoulder-fired anti-tank rockets and Kornet-E anti-tank guided missiles to improve its infantry anti-tank capabilities. 

On the defense-from-above front, Pakistan is integrating newer air-to-air missiles, acquiring Chinese CM-400AKG supersonic anti-ship missiles and modifying air-to-air refueling for the JF-17 fighters. A new deal for advanced Block III JF-17s has also been signed in May 2018.

Former PAF pilot and defense analyst, Qaiser Tufail said:

Bombs like the GB-6 K/YBS500, REK Mark 82/83/84 and H-4 will, therefore, be commonplace weapons in any future conflict. With a prospect of increased exports, the production of JF-17 has been increased from 16 to 24 per year with improvements like retrofit of AESA radars on existing Block I and II JF-17s are likely to follow after the Block III orders. The country has also recently overhauled it’s first JF-17 as well at ARF, Kamra.

The report also sheds light on Project AZM fifth-generation fighter and development of drones by the Aviation Design Institute. According to the report, the first “conceptual design phase” cycle is complete and there will be three more cycles in the first configuration phase.

However, it remains to be seen whether Pakistan partners with Turkey or China to realize its 5th-gen ambitions.

#RL

https://strategiccognizance.com/201...Sd5iwwKiJCfJmfRKZSZqFkDEPBV46NOQx4e-PwbOqNjlg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed_Adeel




----------



## aziqbal

POF also makes 155mm shells

Current production is around 5,000 shells per month

155mm is a devastating round


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

We have navy
Maritime security agency
Coast guard
And 
Customs

Why not just make them Coast Guards like USA with some customs duties??


Sulman Badshah said:


> View attachment 560539


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Ahmet Pasha said:


> We have navy
> Maritime security agency
> Coast guard
> And
> Customs
> 
> Why not just make them Coast Guards like USA with some customs duties??


MSA is by Armed forces (navy) 
Coast gaurd is para military 
while customs only deal in ports

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Division of labor vs integration and synergy


Sulman Badshah said:


> MSA is by Armed forces (navy)
> Coast gaurd is para military
> while customs only deal in ports


----------



## ghazi52

New additions in manufacturing items of Pakistan Ordinance Factory.
1: PK-18 
2: AK-103 
Pakistan Army will acquire both these rifles batches provided that both rifles clear the undergoing gun trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Military Capabilities

Pakistan secures exports worth USD212 million in 2018–19

Jon Grevatt, Jakarta - Jane's Defence Industry

28 October 2019

Follow

RSS


Pakistan registered defence exports worth USD212.16 million in 2018-19, the country's Ministry of Defence Production (MoDP) has said in an annual report about Pakistan's defence industry.

In its recently published First Year Performance Report, the MoDP divided the defence exports across four categories, with the majority attributed to three public sector enterprises.

The Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC) secured exports worth USD184.38 million, while the Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) and military vehicle specialist Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) won exports of USD7.13 million and USD1.29 million respectively.


----------



## Samiz

What about this "Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) revealed three new firearms in its product catalogue: the PK18 assault rifle, PK21 submachine gun (SMG)"
As Pak army was looking for new assult rifles since 2017, and they have signed some of MOUs with czech and poland respectively.
Are they planning to produce locally as mentioned above???
PK-18 is looking good with high reliability in all conditions, ergronomic, modular design and range=400-600m, but it required precise machinery and 
metallurgy. What about polish & Czech rifles???



ghazi52 said:


> New additions in manufacturing items of Pakistan Ordinance Factory.
> 1: PK-18
> 2: AK-103
> Pakistan Army will acquire both these rifles batches provided that both rifles clear the undergoing gun trials.


Ak-103 is referred to as Pk-21, but no licence production agreement is in place with Kalashnikov. Any further information in this regard???

After all MashaAllah, good work by Pak army esp POF.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AGL by DSA:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> AGL by DSA:
> 
> View attachment 591419


Nice !!!


----------



## Agha Sher

Great stuff - wishes for accelerated indigenous weapon development.

Could anybody enlighten me on the wether the predator SOV has been accepted into service? 

Also how far are you guys inducting the other combat vehicles shown?


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Made in Pakistan Weapons & Defence Equipment | Episode #1*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Sunny4pak said:


> *Made in Pakistan Weapons & Defence Equipment | Episode #1*



Dawood sons is private entity GIDS is not as far as I know is semi GOVT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

khanasifm said:


> Dawood sons is private entity GIDS is not as far as I know is semi GOVT


Let me check sir.


----------



## fatman17

C4iSR: Land
*Turkish Aerospace opens Pakistan office*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - Jane's Defence Weekly
31 December 2019


Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) has launched an office in Pakistan to boost its profile in the South Asian country. TAI announced the opening of the office on 24 December. The ceremony was attended by Pakistan Prime Minister Imran Khan.

TAI said the office is based within Pakistan's National Science & Technology Park (NSTP), which itself was inaugurated by Khan in early December. The NSTP is located within Pakistan's National University of Sciences and Technology in Islamabad.

TAI said its presence at the NSTP will support its efforts to increase collaboration with Pakistan industry and academia. In July 2018 the Turkish government signed an agreement with Pakistan to supply 30 TAI T129 attack helicopters to the Pakistan Army's aviation corps.


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Made in Pakistan Weapons Episode #2*


----------



## fatman17

*Asia Pacific *
*Government report reveals Pakistan’s progress on military acquisitions amid financial woes*
By: Usman Ansari   September 19, 2019

strengthen its conventional military forces, according to a recently revealed government document.

Spiraling debt and rising cost of imports along with low government revenue hit military modernization efforts hard. That, combined with an economic restructuring imposed by the International Monetary Fund as well as currency devaluation, increased the need for indigenous solutions.

Details of ongoing development, the replacement of foreign equipment as well as acquisition programs were recently released by the Ministry of Defence Production in its “Year Book 2017-18” document. The ministry oversees all aspects of state-owned military industrial enterprises, indigenous development programs and foreign acquisition.

The document highlights the prioritization of armored platforms and air power.

Efforts toward improving armored capabilities include finding substitutions to component imports and indigenous development, specifically:


The manufacturing of auxiliary power units for the Al-Zarrar and T-80UD tanks.
The development and trials of a sabot FSDS-T round.
The development of a driver’s thermal imaging/night vision periscope.
The assembly of engines for the Al-Khalid and T-80UD tanks.
The rebuilding and upgrading of 160 Type-85IIAP main battle tanks between 2019-2020 and 2021-2022.
A pilot effort to rebuild T-80UDs (completed in August 2019).
The continued rebuilding of M113-series armored personnel carriers.
The continued upgrade of Type-59 main battle tanks to the Al-Zarrar version.
The low-rate production of 20 Al-Khalid I tanks, plus the final-stage development of the Al-Khalid II (featuring an enhanced power pack and fire-control/gun-control system).
A program for a tracked infantry fighting vehicle, or IFV, was also mentioned in the ministry’s document. State-owned armored fighting vehicle manufacturer HIT developed the Viper to meet this need. The static prototype was displayed at the IDEAS2018 defense expo. The platform was based on the M113 series, but was armed with a Slovak Turra 30 unmanned turret.











At IDEAS2018, China North Industries Group Corp., or NORINCO, told Defense News that its VT-4 main battle tank had essentially been selected to meet Pakistan’s requirement, but no deal has been signed.

Meanwhile, Pakistan bolstered its infantry anti-tank capabilities by purchasing Kornet-E anti-tank guided missiles (a Russian-made weapon) and Spanish Alcotán-100 shoulder-fired anti-tank rockets. However, financial expenditure information in the ministry’s document did not list acquisitions from Russia, indicating the Kornet-E may have come from an alternative source.

Author, analyst and former defense attaché to Islamabad Brian Cloughley told Defense News that emphasis on heavy armor indicates Pakistan’s “preparedness for conventional war, and it seems that the riposte is alive and being refined in direct answer to India’s overwhelming numerical superiority.”

Cloughley said the government may have realized the use of tactical nuclear weapons would spark an uncontrollable escalation, and so it is focusing on other capabilities. However, “this by no means indicates that tactical nuclear [surface-to-surface missiles] are not a most important asset — simply that Pakistan has been considering all options and appears to have concluded it had better maintain and develop conventional forces, concentrating on armor,” he added.


Air power developments discussed in the ministry’s document primarily center on the JF-17 fighter program. A deal was signed for the twin-seat and advanced Block III variants in May 2018.

However, improvements to the preceding versions are ongoing, notably air-to-air refueling modification and the acquisition of Chinese CM-400AKG supersonic anti-ship missiles to strengthen seaward defenses.

Author, analyst and former Pakistan Air Force pilot Kaiser Tufail pointed to these efforts as significant for the military.

“Speed confers not only a higher kill probability on an anti-ship missile due to greater momentum on impact; it also enhances its own survivability against close-in weapons that are fired against it. Thus, a supersonic missile like the CM-400AKG is definitely an improvement over the subsonic predecessors,” he said.

“A flight of JF-17s configured with a single missile each, along with underwing drop tanks, offer sufficient range to keep any hostile surface task force at bay,” he added.

Newer air-to-air missiles are reportedly being integrated, but when asked to comment on the possibility that more advanced standoff weaponry may follow, Tufail said: “Standoff bombing is the new attack norm, as demonstrated by the [Feb. 27] riposte by [the Pakistan Air Force] in reply to [the Indian Air Force’s] unsuccessful attempt a day earlier. Bombs like the GB-6 K/YBS500, REK Mark 82/83/84 and H-4 will, therefore, be commonplace weapons in any future conflict.”

He also highlighted increased JF-17 production, “from 16 aircraft per year to 24,” which he said will likely continue as the the active electronically scanned array radar-equipped Block III in produced, especially if there’s an increase in exports.

Improvements to existing JF-17s, such as the “retrofit of AESA radars on existing Block I and II JF-17s could take place later, once the priority Block III orders have been completed,” he added.

A Pakistani JF-17 Thunder performs a flying display at the Paris Air Show on June 17, 2019, at Le Bourget Airport, near Paris. (Eric Piermont/AFP via Getty Images)

The Ministry of Defence Production’s report also mentioned the manufacturing of components for an “Al-Rasub” (the name of a sword of the Prophet Muhammad, implying it could be a weapon). However, no source approached by Defense News for clarification could or would comment.

The development of drones by the Aviation Design Institute and of the Project AZM fifth-generation fighter were also mentioned in the report.

A medium-altitude, long-endurance UAV program was previously under discussion, according to industry officials, but the head of UAV-manufacturer Integrated Dynamics, Raja Khan, was unable to shed light on whether the drone development mentioned in the report and slated to have flown by June 2019 was related.

The report said the first “conceptual design phase” cycle for Project AZM is complete, and the first configuration “will go through three more cycles within the conceptual design using higher fidelity analysis tools and codes.” While some speculate the country might work with Turkey on the project, there is no mention of a foreign partner in the report.

Justin Bronk, an aerospace expert with the Royal United Services Institute think tanks, said there is effectively only one option for a foreign partnership.

“I’d assess that neither Pakistan nor, indeed, Turkey have the necessary domestic industrial capabilities to design and manufacture a true fifth-generation fighter for the foreseeable future,” he said. “With that in mind, Pakistan’s fifth-generation ambitions will have to de facto be met by Chinese technology, even if at least partly manufactured in Pakistan.”




Al Zarrar




JF17 Thunder




Viper AFV


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan agrees to further defence co-operation with Turkey *
Pakistan and Turkey have agreed to co-operate in research and development (R&D) on a broad range of defence projects, including the joint production of cluster bombs.

Talks on the progress of co-operation are due to be held in April, when a Pakistani military delegation is scheduled to visit Ankara. The meeting is also intended to prepare the agenda for annual bilateral military talks in Islamabad in November.

The first meeting, which took place in Ankara between 18 and 21 October 2007, identified the areas of potential co-operation in defence, research, technology and production.

According to details obtained by Jane's , the main development and production projects the two countries will concentrate on are:

- NBC (nuclear, biological and chemical) detection, protection and decontamination equipment produced in Turkey;

- 81 mm mortar ammunition;

- production of cluster bombs with 300 to 400 bomblets each for different missions;

- production of precision-guided munitions;

- stealth technology to lower the radar cross-section of aircraft;

- detection systems for use against improvised explosive devices;

- precision-guided bomblets for conventional munitions;

- turbojet motors;

- co-operation in the sale and production of 122 mm short- and long-range multiple rocket launcher ammunition (Turkey's Roketsan and Machines and Chemical Industries Board are proposing sales and joint production with Pakistan);

- co-operation on AB103-104 MK82 fuses to train Turkish military personnel (as Pakistan sold the ammunition to Turkey in 2006);

- co-operation on producing automated combat manoeuvring instrument systems; and

- co-operation on early warning suites - including jammers for communication and radar sensors - for CN-235 aircraft.

Janes Defence, LINK
Posted 15th February 2008 by Public Enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> *Pakistan agrees to further defence co-operation with Turkey *
> Pakistan and Turkey have agreed to co-operate in research and development (R&D) on a broad range of defence projects, including the joint production of cluster bombs.
> 
> Talks on the progress of co-operation are due to be held in April, when a Pakistani military delegation is scheduled to visit Ankara. The meeting is also intended to prepare the agenda for annual bilateral military talks in Islamabad in November.
> 
> The first meeting, which took place in Ankara between 18 and 21 October 2007, identified the areas of potential co-operation in defence, research, technology and production.
> 
> According to details obtained by Jane's , the main development and production projects the two countries will concentrate on are:
> 
> - NBC (nuclear, biological and chemical) detection, protection and decontamination equipment produced in Turkey;
> 
> - 81 mm mortar ammunition;
> 
> - production of cluster bombs with 300 to 400 bomblets each for different missions;
> 
> - production of precision-guided munitions;
> 
> - stealth technology to lower the radar cross-section of aircraft;
> 
> - detection systems for use against improvised explosive devices;
> 
> - precision-guided bomblets for conventional munitions;
> 
> - turbojet motors;
> 
> - co-operation in the sale and production of 122 mm short- and long-range multiple rocket launcher ammunition (Turkey's Roketsan and Machines and Chemical Industries Board are proposing sales and joint production with Pakistan);
> 
> - co-operation on AB103-104 MK82 fuses to train Turkish military personnel (as Pakistan sold the ammunition to Turkey in 2006);
> 
> - co-operation on producing automated combat manoeuvring instrument systems; and
> 
> - co-operation on early warning suites - including jammers for communication and radar sensors - for CN-235 aircraft.
> 
> Janes Defence, LINK
> Posted 15th February 2008 by Public Enemy


No cooperation in production of small Arms I mean Assault Rifles and Handguns


----------



## kursed

CN-235 will form basis for a Pakistani Havasoj then?

Ugh this is an old piece from 2008.


----------



## polanski

India Seized Chinese-made Industrial Autoclave bound for Pakistan: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...made-industrial-autoclave-bound-for-pakistan/


----------



## HRK

polanski said:


> India Seized Chinese-made Industrial Autoclave bound for Pakistan: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...made-industrial-autoclave-bound-for-pakistan/


fake propaganda of bollywood


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Recent visite of top military Moroccan delegation to Pakistan. They visit some pakistani made military products, inchallah a great relationship between our countries.
































































Pakistan Army COAS recent visit to Morocco. We agreed to cooperate in military industry and common military training. Morocco plane to develop a national military industry, and I am sure that Pakistan will help us to achieve it. 



> *General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Morocco on an official visit for four days.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morocco - February 23, 2020
> No PR-32/2020-ISPR
> 
> General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Morocco on an official visit for four days. COAS called on His Excellency Mr Abdellatif Loudiyi, Minister Delegate to the Head of Government in Charge of the Administration of National Defence & General Abdelfattah Lourak, Inspector General of Royal Armed Forces.
> During the meetings , matters of mutual interest, bilateral defence, security cooperation & regional peace & stability were discussed. They agreed upon the tremendous potential for cooperation in multiple fields including security cooperation, joint training & counter terrorism domain. COAS said that Pakistan has and will always stand with Morocco even in most difficult times.
> Later, COAS visited Royal College of Higher Military Education and shared his views on “Emerging Security Environment and its Challenges, Security situation in the region and Pakistan’s contributions in war against terrorism”. COAS said that Pakistan being the front line country against terrorism, gave sacrifices & contributions against the global menace for a peaceful region and world.



https://www.ispr.gov.pk/press-release-detail.php?id=5634

Pakistani military ships pay visit to Morocco recently. We did a PASSEX with Pak Navy and French Navy along moroccan littoral



> Pakistan Navy in Morocco: A step towards productive relations
> 
> Pakistan and Morocco share good bilateral diplomatic and defense relations. Pakistan Navy, working as a flag bearer for maritime diplomacy, porting on Morocco shores is an example of fastly developing defense and strategic relations between both nations.
> 
> Pakistan and Morocco share a history of cordial diplomatic and defense relations and both the countries are moving forward with emerging prosperity in defense relations as the visit by Pakistan Navy (PN) ships PNS ASLAT and PNS MOAWIN to port Casablanca depicts. PNS ASLAT is a Sword Class Frigate providing a versatile platform incorporated with an advanced weapon system along with well-equipped sensors providing the capability to operate under a multi-threat environment.
> 
> Whereas, PNS MOAWIN is primarily a logistic support ship with having state of the art medical facilities to carry out relief operations at sea. Pakistan Navy as being a responsible maritime force is well aware of the importance of maritime collaboration with friendly navies whether it may in the form of port visits, expansion of training facilities, engaging in the bilateral and multilateral exercises to enhance mutual cooperation in diverse avenues.
> 
> Moreover, the visit by Pakistan Navy ships to Moroccan port is reflective of the maritime partnership between Pakistan and Moroccan navies. Morocco is a North African country that borders with the North Atlantic Ocean in the West and reaches out to the Mediterranean Sea in the north while passing through the strait of Gibraltar.
> 
> n addition to good defense ties, Morocco has also socio-political relations with Pakistan. Since their struggle for independence, Pakistan and its people has always stood in support with them. The relations between the two countries emphasized by a common understanding of regional and international issues, combined by mutual Islamic values and inheritance.
> 
> Furthermore, relations between the militaries of both sides are displayed by vast mutual defense cooperation, which can be seen by consistent engagement of Moroccan armed forces in multi-national exercises and international defense exhibitions organized by Pakistan armed forces, such participation in Pakistan Navy AMAN series of Exercise and International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS).
> 
> 
> 
> Despite of being sea defender, Pakistan Navy is playing a comprehensive role by putting in place all related sea power elements during peacetime to achieve National policy objectives that are closely associated to Naval Diplomacy. The term diplomacy is the art of dealing with international relations in a way to prevent the chances of war. Naval diplomacy engages maritime forces in support of national policy.
> 
> Read more: Pakistan Navy’s Blue Water Ambitions
> 
> With no exceptions, Pakistan Navy is the flag bearer of the naval diplomacy promoting peace, stability and inter-operability at sea through being part of global as well as regional collaborative maritime efforts.
> 
> The initiatives taken by Pakistan navy like AMAN exercise, wherein more than 40 navies participate in joint naval exercise to display greater resolve in promoting diplomacy at sea, and Regional Maritime Security Patrols (RMSP), an independent initiative of undertaking Maritime Security Operations for protection of national and international shipping in the Indian Ocean Region, is an example of unfolding regional peace initiative, thus projecting Pakistan as a responsible regional state and Pakistan Navy as a reckoning force contributing to regional maritime security.
> 
> In the backdrop of this diplomacy landscape, the Pakistan Navy is expanding its relations and looking forward to further make strong consonance of maritime partnership with the Moroccan Navy. Following the visit of Pakistan Navy ships to Casablanca port of Morocco, the relations between the two navies will increase manifolds and hope resides in the possibility that the days to come will bring more prosperity towards eternal bond between the two navies.
> 
> https://www.globalvillagespace.com/pakistan-navy-in-morocco-a-step-towards-productive-relation/

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## denel

I wonder what was on that photo for the network; those green devices with heat sinks and cooling fans.


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Made in Pakistan Weapons Episode#4 | NV Goggles, 120MM Mortars etc.*


----------



## S.Y.A

denel said:


> I wonder what was on that photo for the network; those green devices with heat sinks and cooling fans.


radios



denel said:


> I wonder what was on that photo for the network; those green devices with heat sinks and cooling fans.


some SDRs are being produced in-house a well. dont know if any govt org is involved though.


----------



## denel

S.Y.A said:


> radios
> 
> 
> some SDRs are being produced in-house a well. dont know if any govt org is involved though.


nope. i do not see any RF outlets .


----------



## S.Y.A

denel said:


> nope. i do not see any RF outlets .


antennas are not connected. these are radios, the one on the right is this thing (maybe):
NRTC Radio


----------



## Bilal.

Ibn Batouta said:


> I dont know, ask him. It is an interesting question, he go many times to India but Pakistan never.
> Maybe because we have more economic interest with India, especially in phosphate industry field, India is a huge market for our phosphate exportation.
> 
> Are you sad that he never come to Pakistan ? Lol



Bro no need to engage that toxic moron, just report him as I did.

But for sure would love HM to visit our country and allow us to extend our hospitality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Ibn Batouta said:


> Recent visite of top military Moroccan delegation to Pakistan. They visit some pakistani made military products, inchallah a great relationship between our countries.
> 
> View attachment 614130
> View attachment 614131
> View attachment 614132
> View attachment 614133
> View attachment 614134
> View attachment 614135
> View attachment 614136
> View attachment 614137
> View attachment 614138
> View attachment 614139
> View attachment 614140
> View attachment 614141
> View attachment 614142
> View attachment 614143
> View attachment 614144
> View attachment 614145
> View attachment 614146
> View attachment 614147
> View attachment 614148
> View attachment 614149
> 
> 
> Pakistan Army COAS recent visit to Morocco. We agreed to cooperate in military industry and common military training. Morocco plane to develop a national military industry, and I am sure that Pakistan will help us to achieve it.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ispr.gov.pk/press-release-detail.php?id=5634
> 
> Pakistani military ships pay visit to Morocco recently. We did a PASSEX with Pak Navy and French Navy along moroccan littoral


nice share

Pre independence shells made in Lahore Mughalpura

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

*Kindly post official news only*


----------



## khanasifm



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

IDEAS
24 - 27 November, Pakistanhttp://www.ideaspakistan.gov.pk/

Will this happen as the centre has been converted to a Covid19 field hospital?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Made in Pakistan Weapons Episode #5*


----------



## fatman17

*DEFENCE NOTES*
*Towards Self-Reliance*

*A TANK FACTORY FOR ALL SEASONS*






*Publisher and Managing Editor IKRAM SEHGAL*
*visited the HIT complex at Taxila. The impression gained *
*is of rising above excellence is expressed in this column*

*P*akistan's economy is largely based on agriculture and understandably a major section of its industry is agri-based. While entrepreneurs are increasingly looking to other areas the potential of expanding the industrial base remains largely untapped for a number of reasons but mainly because of a heavy reliance on our traditional export items. However, an encouraging sign recently has been the emergence of various industries other than the agri-based ones. In order for such industrial units to operate efficiently and profitably there is a desperate need to adopt certain measures, otherwise the end result could well be disastrous. As it is, thanks to the avarice of highly unpatriotic and corrupt individuals who have thrived on commissions, the country is being forced to carry a high percentage of sick industries because of huge loans taken by these individuals from banks on pretext of revival of their units and then being grossly misused.
Pakistan has a good number of industrial and manufacturing units controlled by dynamic individuals with sound management skills which can be termed as true Centres of Excellence. These are rightly a source of great pride for all. Among these is a unit which is a cut above the rest, Heavy Industries, Taxila (HIT), a dynamic and progressive organisation where co-operation and cohesion between various sectors has been harnessed to maximise the results. The birth of HIT took place in 1971 when Project-711 was established in Taxila with Chinese assistance mainly to rebuild the T-59 Tank fleet of the Pakistan Army. With the passage of time it came to be known as Heavy Rebuild Factory (HRB) which was instrumental in imparting invaluable know-how and experience that made further expansion possible. Not only the rebuild but gradually the manufacture of all tracked vehicles of the Army commenced in this facility. In the month of September, 1992 reorganisation took place in this industrial complex and it was re-named as Heavy Industries Taxila.

The main activities of HIT are (1) re-build and upgradation of Armoured Vehicles of eastern as well as of western origin, (2) progressive manufacture of tanks and armoured personnel carriers (APCs) and (3) progressive manufacture of tank guns.

In order to accomplish its assigned tasks, HIT employs a highly trained and skilled work force of around 6000 of which a high 70% comprises of civilians while 30% are uniformed soldiers. The large civilian population in HIT demonstrates not only the calibre and skill of these workers but it also indicates the trust and confidence that is reposed in them by the Armed Forces. Activities at HIT are controlled, supervised and directed by the Chairman who oversees the various factories and facilities such as Heavy Rebuild Factory T-Series and Heavy Rebuild Factory M-Series (rebuild facilities), APC Factory, Tank Factory and Gun Factory (manufacturing facilities), Development Engineering Support Components Manufacture (DESCOM) and Evaluation, Training and Research Organisation (ETRO) (engineering support facilities) and Project MBT-2000, Al-Khalid (Tank production factory).

The Heavy Rebuild Factory T-Series is, the well from which the spring flows, in essence the technical base from which the knowledge and expertise to raise all the other facilities at HIT has arisen. This factory has the distinct honour of rebuilding the first T-59 tanks in 1980 and at present it also upgrades T-59s to the T-59M version. All tanks are usually called in for rebuild after 10 years of active life after which the tank is taken apart and it is rebuilt with numerous upgraded features being added. Project MBT 2000 which is dedicated to the development of the Al-Khalid Tank is a significant step in the direction of self-attainment. The development of a tank is a complex task, this is initiated by paper design and ends in a long series of tests and trials, which is a time consuming process. Countries like the USA, France and UK which are advanced tank producing nations took more than a decade to field their tanks Abrams MI, Leclerc and Challenger respectively. India took 23 long years to take a decision to equip only two regiments with Arjun tanks but even then they are producing only a limited number of Arjuns because even after its development the prototypes have not been successful. In contrast, the progress made by HIT in the development of Al-Khalid has been very encouraging, this is a true reflection of the dedication of its planners, engineers and technicians.

One of HIT's most impressive units is its Gun Factory which was set up in collaboration with China and went into production in 1992. The factory has the capacity of producing gun barrels ranging from 105 mm to 155mm calibre, in addition a very significant achievement has been its success in manufacturing of 105 mm tank guns which are now being used by various makes of tanks in the country. In addition the factory is also in the process of acquiring technology which will enable it to produce 125 mm gun barrels for its Al-Khalid Tanks.

The extensive scope of HIT activities (or that of any other industrial manufacturing unit for that matter) cannot even begin to achieve its goals unless the back-up of an efficient general engineering support to all its manufacturing and rebuild factories is put in place. Their responsibility falls under the expertise of DESCOM which has been specifically structured to take up this very vital task and its activities include the in-house manufacture of components and assemblies, designing and manufacturing of tools and gauges, repair and maintenance of machinery and services installed in factories and the development and subsequent production of components and assemblies through vendor industries. Indigenisation is high on the list of priorities at HIT and in order to implement HITs deletion programme, DESCOM has successfully produced a number of components indigenously, this is a major step towards self-reliance. This process has helped HIT to absorb technologies for the future and save considerable amount of foreign exchange, today more than 7500 components of differing types are manufactured locally by HIT while another 7500 components of various categories are being produced by numerous vendors associated with HIT. The vendor industry is particularly encouraged in the production of local equipment and DESCOM continues to provide them with technical assistance and guidance at all stages of production and manufacture. These combined dedicated efforts have now resulted in HIT achieving 81% deletion by variety in the components of T-59 Tanks, 56% in T-69 Tanks and 40% in APCs.

The manufacture and rebuild of tanks and APCs would not have been possible without the incorporation of a proper system of co-ordination, control and quality management, this has now been done at HIT. Its Quality Assurance Department adopts a comprehensive testing system which includes road testing, water fording, ditch crossing and obstacle negotiation on the test tracks. A well maintained firing range is used for firing of the main gun and auxiliary weapons while an elaborate quality assurance laboratory adequately supports the quality management system and is actively engaged in carrying out testing for physical as well as chemical properties of production materials.

It goes without saying that a large industrial complex such as HIT cannot progress without an efficient system of training and it is to this end that HIT is deeply committed to an on-going process of training of all its technical and administrative cadre of employees. The services of Margalla Training Institute (MTI), an extremely effective and efficient institute, are utilised by HIT for the training of its workers in various disciplines. HIT is deeply cognisant of the contribution made by all its workers and it is therefore committed to the development of all-round skills of its manpower, this is a continuous process which offers individuals to learn, adopt and utilise the latest techniques and advances in their respective areas of speciality.

There is a lesson to be learnt from the saga of HIT. From a single factory conceived in 1971, it has now progressed to become a multi-factory reality. Their growth from rebuild of T-59 Chinese origin tanks to the progressive manufacture of APCs and tanks has been remarkable. Without HIT Pakistan today would not have an armour component in their order of battle. Their dependence on foreign sources for manufacturing and rebuild activities has been greatly curtailed, this is one of their most notable achievements and they are moving towards greater indigenisation in collaboration with the local industry. HIT has become a very important industrial base and is playing a definite and potent role in national self-reliance.

Under the current political and economic scenario, the attainment of national self-reliance has taken on serious connotations, it is a must for the survival for a nation and people with honour. The HIT example can be effectively utilised as role model by the various industrial units in Pakistan, whereby they can absorb and incorporate their inherent methodology and culture for their own expansion and growth. In order to achieve growth and to prosper it is essential that one is willing to learn from others who have excelled in their fields, HIT is a shining model for others for achieving self-reliance.

*(Research carried out by M. Aslam Quadri, *
*Vice President, Research & Collection Services (Pvt) *
*Limited, Karachi.)*

*A $500m modernization plan was presented during the PMLN govt tenure but no approval has been given by the previous govt or the current PTI government.

The factory needs this upgrade in order to improve the quality of its products as well as increasing the production capacity of the factory. currently only 50 tanks and 50 APCs can be produced annually, which is not sufficient to fulfill the needs of the Pakistan Army, which has to spend precious FX to import new or excess stocks from friendly countries like Ukraine, China and Italy. *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

MADE IN PAKISTAN: Heckler & Koch MP5 submachine gun made by Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF), Wah packaged for North American market | #Pakistan #POF #MP5
[emoji2398]Gawadar@fb https://t.co/7F2oEYOafR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Does anyone has latest pictures of POF Assault Rifle project or not


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Zarvan said:


> Does anyone has latest pictures of POF Assault Rifle project or not


Have mercy bro, it's still in its infancy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

Hamza MCV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

Dazzler said:


> Hamza MCV



damm that looks lit
turret is sourced from?


----------



## Tamiyah

Dazzler said:


> Hamza MCV


What's a MCV..?


----------



## Dazzler

Tamiyah said:


> What's a MCV..?



Multirole Combat Vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mughal-Prince

Dazzler said:


> Multirole Combat Vehicle.



Thanks for explaining main tau kuch aur hi sumjha Indian pairaye main

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Made in Pakistan Weapons Episode #7 |NESCOM | GIDS*


----------



## Metal 0-1

Sunny4pak said:


> *Made in Pakistan Weapons Episode #7 |NESCOM | GIDS*


Don't know when GIDS will stop producing these shitty 80s PASGT helmet replicas and move on to manufacturing MICH/ACH which are much lighter and less bulkier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

Metal 0-1 said:


> Don't know when GIDS will stop producing these shitty 80s PASGT helmets and move on to manufacturing MICH/ACH which are much lighter and less bulkier.


I just compared the weight of the GIDS helmet and the PASGT so they are not the same helmets.


----------



## Metal 0-1

On a side note, when is IDEAS 2020?


----------



## Metal 0-1

Sifar zero said:


> I just compared the weight of the GIDS helmet and the PASGT so they are not the same helmets.


GIDS helmet is based on PASGT..


----------



## Sunny4pak

Metal 0-1 said:


> Don't know when GIDS will stop producing these shitty 80s PASGT helmets and move on to manufacturing MICH/ACH which are much lighter and less bulkier.



Ooooops, you seem to be furious on GIDS Dear.


----------



## Metal 0-1

Sunny4pak said:


> Ooooops, you seem to be furious on GIDS Dear.


I am furious on whole 'Old Fashioned' Pakistani defense industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

Metal 0-1 said:


> I am furious on whole 'Old Fashioned' Pakistani defense industry.


Baat tu such hai magar......


----------



## Ali_Baba

The problem with the companies under GIDS(it is an umbrella company) is that there is no innovation, or R&D going on in the underlying companies. They are still turning out the same 10/20 year old products and are not using profits generated, to feed into R&D to make better products that they can sell into the market place. They are all waiting for the Armed forces to "fund" its next project which they will then sell and feed off, with out innovating on their own..

The Armed forces seeded a lof of these organisation by asking them to design products and then procuring its products, but the leadership of these organisation could not take that opportinunity to invest into the next generation of products for the Armed forces. The "acorns" did not develop into trees basically.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Made in Pakistan Weapons Ep: 08 | Haji Riyaz & Sons Arms Peshawar *


----------



## fatman17

Is the Triad ready?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Armchair-General

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 672517


lovely


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Dazzler said:


> Hamza MCV


Does it have a V shaped hull ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akh1112



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Eagle_Nest

Akh1112 said:


> View attachment 687300
> View attachment 687301


Never seen it on any of our aircrafts.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Eagle_Nest said:


> Never seen it on any of our aircrafts.


Posted pics of Mirages with these. This is now old and obsolete.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2


----------



## truthfollower

fatman17 said:


> Is the Triad ready?
> View attachment 683628


whats the yield for nukes in these missiles?


----------



## Itachi

truthfollower said:


> whats the yield for nukes in these missiles?



A secret.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eagle_Nest

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Posted pics of Mirages with these. This is now old and obsolete.


So IRST pod program stopped. They can't build advanced one?


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

An Old Afridi Tribesmen Examines A Pistol In The Rifle Factory, Darra Adam khel Tribal Territory Near Kohat Pass, Circa 1949.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1985

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

ghazi52 said:


> 1985
> 
> View attachment 694326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 694327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 694328


Yet here is POF still importing 12.7 Dhshkas from Taiwan and calling it a miracle "Proud of Pakistan"


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Yet here is POF still importing 12.7 Dhshkas from Taiwan and calling it a miracle "Proud of Pakistan"


Not really those were manufactured by POF. And now have a new version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Inception-06 said:


> View attachment 689968


Why not work with something we already have and turn an existing design like this into an MRAP by giving it an angular floor? Should be cheap and effective. 

@Dazzler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

RAMPAGE said:


> Why not work with something we already have and turn an existing design like this into an MRAP by giving it an angular floor? Should be cheap and effective.
> 
> @Dazzler


Hamza MCV family


----------



## RAMPAGE

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Hamza MCV family


Arguments against Hamza:

a) Having begun as a private program, the original designs may not be informed by the army's extensive knowledge of battlefield conditions.

b) Why pay dividends to a private company when HIT, together with the military, has enough experience to develop its own design, which will probably better correspond to the military's requirements?

I am not opposed to the acquisition of the Hamza MRAP, but it be may be worth asking the aforementioned questions.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Norwegian mil uniforms .. made in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

RAMPAGE said:


> Arguments against Hamza:
> 
> a) Having begun as a private program, the original designs may not be informed by the army's extensive knowledge of battlefield conditions.
> 
> b) Why pay dividends to a private company when HIT, together with the military, has enough experience to develop its own design, which will probably better correspond to the military's requirements?
> 
> I am not opposed to the acquisition of the Hamza MRAP, but it be may be worth asking the aforementioned questions.


Army's extensive knowledge of the battlefield leads them to field death traps like hilux it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

RAMPAGE said:


> Arguments against Hamza:
> 
> a) Having begun as a private program, the original designs may not be informed by the army's extensive knowledge of battlefield conditions.
> 
> b) Why pay dividends to a private company when HIT, together with the military, has enough experience to develop its own design, which will probably better correspond to the military's requirements?
> 
> I am not opposed to the acquisition of the Hamza MRAP, but it be may be worth asking the aforementioned questions.


HİT 😆😆😅

Someone is playing with my notifications settings. Because İ didn't get notification when you replied to me.


----------



## Akh1112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364585285661708290

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364585660343083013

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moon

Quick question:
Does a laser guided bomb built in Pakistan cost the same as one built in USA ? (do we even make them here?) Or in general, how expensive are precision guided munitions? (locally built) eg: Barq? Are they cost effective enough to be deployed and used on a large scale? Or is it one of the reasons drones aren't used?

Can some knowledgeable members answer this question?


----------



## Moon

Moon said:


> Quick question:
> Does a laser guided bomb built in Pakistan cost the same as one built in USA ? (do we even make them here?) Or in general, how expensive are precision guided munitions? (locally built) eg: Barq? Are they cost effective enough to be deployed and used on a large scale? Or is it one of the reasons drones aren't used?
> 
> Can some knowledgeable members answer this question?


Anybody ? 
Asking about "smarter" munitions in particular, like Barq, or GBU (if we make them here). There's very little information about them here, or anywhere.


----------



## Itachi

Moon said:


> Quick question:
> Does a laser guided bomb built in Pakistan cost the same as one built in USA ? (do we even make them here?) Or in general, how expensive are precision guided munitions? (locally built) eg: Barq? Are they cost effective enough to be deployed and used on a large scale? Or is it one of the reasons drones aren't used?
> 
> Can some knowledgeable members answer this question?



No, probably cheaper if made in Pakistan. Quality can be debated though...

Price of Barq would probably be around 1 lakh?? If not a bit more. I would put the range at 1-10 lakh. And yes, they're cost effective if they're used against tanks. Not really cost effective if all they do is destroy a couple of empty buildings. Drones are used much by Pakistan because Pakistan doesn't produce any indigenous UCAV's worth their salt. It has opted to buy Chinese UCAV's instead. And even UCAV's can get expensive, especially if you buy them instead of making them.


----------



## Moon

Itachi said:


> No, probably cheaper if made in Pakistan


Say, if a Hellfire costs US$150,000, how much does a Barq cost?
A JDAM is $18,000, how much would it cost to make one here?
A Paveway II costs US $22,000 how much would a similar bomb be here?

And what about smart bombs like the Turkish MAM family of bombs?


----------



## Itachi

Moon said:


> Say, if a Hellfire costs US$150,000, how much does a Barq cost?
> A JDAM is $18,000, how much would it cost to make one here?
> A Paveway II costs US $22,000 how much would a similar bomb be here?
> 
> And what about smart bombs like the Turkish MAM family of bombs?



Barq would be from $1,000 to $5,000 probably. You have to remember that the costs of US weaponry is highly inflated to increase profits for the private companies (Lockheed, BAE, Northrup and others).

JDAM would be around $5,000. Paveway II would have similar cost to JDAM, around $5-7,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

Itachi said:


> Barq would be from $1,000 to $5,000 probably. You have to remember that the costs of US weaponry is highly inflated to increase profits for the private companies (Lockheed, BAE, Northrup and others).
> 
> JDAM would be around $5,000. Paveway II would have similar cost to JDAM, around $5-7,000.


It can't be that less, 1/30th of the cost is a big discount,


----------



## Itachi

Moon said:


> It can't be that less, 1/30th of the cost is a big discount,



Believe it or not, those wiki numbers aren't the actual cost of making these munitions.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Nigerian Visit to HIT june 2021 
By Jake

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

AIr Defence C2 Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

Sulman Badshah said:


> AIr Defence C2 Pakistan
> 
> View attachment 776953
> 
> View attachment 776952
> View attachment 776948
> View attachment 776951
> View attachment 776950
> View attachment 776949
> View attachment 776948



The best decision that Pakistan Airforce made was to develop its own C2/3/4 systems and to have full control over it. I am sure it was a lot of hard work, blood and tears but the results are fantastic. The current network centric warfare capabilities of the PAF are underpinned by this system.

Large portions of what PAF has developed for these C2/3/4 systems can be used as the basis of a homegrown AEW&C/AWACs once Pakistan starts building AESA radars and learns how to modify large airliners as part of the Sea Sultan project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

NRTC Portfolio PART 1


















































NRTC Part 2

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Ali_Baba

Sulman Badshah said:


> NRTC Portfolio PART 1
> 
> View attachment 777336
> View attachment 777337
> View attachment 777338
> View attachment 777339
> View attachment 777340
> View attachment 777341
> View attachment 777342
> View attachment 777343
> View attachment 777344
> View attachment 777345
> View attachment 777346
> View attachment 777347
> View attachment 777348
> View attachment 777349
> View attachment 777350
> View attachment 777351
> 
> NRTC Part 2
> 
> View attachment 777353
> View attachment 777354
> View attachment 777355
> View attachment 777356
> View attachment 777357
> View attachment 777358
> View attachment 777359
> View attachment 777360
> View attachment 777361
> View attachment 777362
> View attachment 777363
> View attachment 777364
> View attachment 777365
> View attachment 777366
> View attachment 777367
> View attachment 777368



Wow - basically Pakistan's entire "backbone" of its communication infrastructure is home grown and therefore secure. I am very very impressed by the range of products that NR&TC has managed to design, develop and manufacture in Pakistan. A real gem in the PWI of Pakistan for sure it seems.

Thanks for sharing these document - a pleasure to read for sure.

if NR&TC could get involved in the design, development and manufacturing of GaN based AESA T/R modules then we are not that far from getting to where Pakistan needs. The development of the ground based survellance radar is the first step in that direction, but it is shocking how far Pakistan is behind Iran, Egypt, Turkey and also India(!) in the home grown development of radar based systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sparten

Eagle_Nest said:


> So IRST pod program stopped. They can't build advanced one?


They did and used them. It’s a 30 year old tech.


----------



## Pandora

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Yet here is POF still importing 12.7 Dhshkas from Taiwan and calling it a miracle "Proud of Pakistan"



There is a massive difference in Quality considering ones manufactured by POF dont blow up on ones face. I was in peshawer few years back and saw someone fingers ripped apart by a freshly made Dara product on first time. Dara made weapons are good for decoration not for firing by a regular army or anyone. Nowadays weapons requires precision engineering which is always the reason why POF has trouble manufacturing anything even close to latest. POF will need to switch to latest tools to produce nice goodies.


Moon said:


> Say, if a Hellfire costs US$150,000, how much does a Barq cost?
> A JDAM is $18,000, how much would it cost to make one here?
> A Paveway II costs US $22,000 how much would a similar bomb be here?
> 
> And what about smart bombs like the Turkish MAM family of bombs?



In US weapons are manufactured by private industries which is why their costs are high. On the other hand in countries like Pakistan Public enterprises lead manufacturing which cuts down several types of cost for example labor, tax. Also public enterprises can provide weapons at cost or at very little profit same is not case with private sector. For example Western tanks cost 10-15 million per piece whereas Al Khalid 1 costs around 1.5 Mil per piece. Our new VT4 Tanks cost about 2-3 million a piece.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

AKSA Solution Product Range

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

Have we made any developments in procuring/manufacturing MRAPs? After that nightmare that was the Burraq MRAP.


----------



## FuturePAF

Moon said:


> Have we made any developments in procuring/manufacturing MRAPs? After that nightmare that was the Burraq MRAP.


The PA Should look into procuring the production line for the Foxhound from the Brits as they seem to be transitioning away to larger MRAPs and the Foxhound was designed for similar environments as to what the FC faces in Baluchistan and KPK. They should also try to buy the 400 Foxhounds already in service with the Brits. Perhaps they can come up with a way to built it nearly as good for considerably more affordable price then £930,000 per vehicle. The Turkish cobras cost somewhere around US $350,000. They could always be used as high mobility armed scout cars in the event of conflict with India, but at the moment we need to find a way to protect our troops from IEDs, so they can safely pursue the enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

FuturePAF said:


> The PA Should look into procuring the production line for the Foxhound from the Brits as they seem to be transitioning away to larger MRAPs and the Foxhound was designed for similar environments as to what the FC faces in Baluchistan and KPK. They should also try to buy the 400 Foxhounds already in service with the Brits. Perhaps they can come up with a way to built it nearly as good for considerably more affordable price then £930,000 per vehicle. The Turkish cobras cost somewhere around US $350,000. They could always be used as high mobility armed scout cars in the event of conflict with India, but at the moment we need to find a way to protect our troops from IEDs, so they can safely pursue the enemy.


We could probably build it way cheaper as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arslank03

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501515921655046145

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

rgfegasrg said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501515921655046145


If this is true, it's hugeeee development. 
Does give weight to the timeline of AZM development bt retired Air Marshal.


----------



## Bilal.

- Border surveillance system
- Zumr EO system
- laser range finder

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

RAF C-17 was seen coming several times to visit this in Pakistan. It was speculated Pakistan Ordinance Factory (POF) supplied artillery shells to Ukraine. this video confirms the speculation. Hopfully Pakistan can earn a hefty amount of money from providing Ukraine ammunition. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564655387655151623


----------



## CSAW

_*#ADEX22*__* GIDS Azerbaijan*_

*Harbah & Shahpar - II*



































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567072876783669248

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abramar

It would be interesting if the PA decides to adopt this entire family of weapons to cater to all current in service calibers.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Abramar said:


> It would be interesting if the PA decides to adopt this entire family of weapons to cater to all current in service calibers.


It seems like a very stable platform but only further testing could tell how it would function under adverse conditions but fingers crossed it does well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Metal 0-1

Abramar said:


> It would be interesting if the PA decides to adopt this entire family of weapons to cater to all current in service calibers.


G3 chambered in 7.62x39

At this point I am not even surprised


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560475851489263616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567353713752252418

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564835091087507459

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567135862198001666

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## CLUMSY

Does GIDS produce any MICH helmets. Have seen some on air force personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

CLUMSY said:


> Does GIDS produce any MICH helmets. Have seen some on air force


Pics???


----------



## CLUMSY

Sifar zero said:


> Pics???


These look like MICH helmets but not sure what model exactly. Few more pics but couldnt find em. Only seen MICH helmets that arent high cut with navy and airforce, youd expect the army to get them but idk.


----------



## Sifar zero

CLUMSY said:


> These look like MICH helmets but not sure what model exactly. Few more pics but couldnt find em. Only seen MICH helmets that arent high cut with navy and airforce, youd expect the army to get them but idk.


These are High Cut helmets and GIDS produces them.


----------



## CLUMSY

Sifar zero said:


> These are High Cut helmets and GIDS produces them.


Ah. Why havent i seen them in use by army? Any pics maybe?


----------



## Metal 0-1

CLUMSY said:


> These look like MICH helmets but not sure what model exactly. Few more pics but couldnt find em. Only seen MICH helmets that arent high cut with navy and airforce, youd expect the army to get them but idk.


*ECH helmet replicas


----------



## RAMPAGE

Abramar said:


> It would be interesting if the PA decides to adopt this entire family of weapons to cater to all current in service calibers.


The way the receiver extends behind the pistol grip reminds me of the German Stg 44 and the MKb 42(H).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

Abramar said:


> It would be interesting if the PA decides to adopt this entire family of weapons to cater to all current in service calibers.


What improvements does this need to become a world class rifle??


----------



## Metal 0-1

Sifar zero said:


> What improvements does this need to become a world class rifle??


We don't know anything about it so, it's impossible to tell


----------



## Super Falcon

RAMPAGE said:


> The way the receiver extends behind the pistol grip reminds me of the German Stg 44 and the MKb 42(H).
> 
> View attachment 880254
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 880273


grand daddy of Ak 47


----------



## Metal 0-1

Super Falcon said:


> grand daddy of Ak 47


Common misconception


----------



## RAMPAGE

Metal 0-1 said:


> Common misconception


Not necessarily. Their actions may be different, but the AK47 was built to fulfil a role pioneered by the StG44: the role of the assault rifle.


----------



## Metal 0-1

RAMPAGE said:


> Not necessarily. Their actions may be different, but the AK47 was built to fulfil a role pioneered by the StG44: the role of the assault rifle.


Assault rifle concept may have been taken from Germans but, AK funnily enough inspired by M1 Garand.

In simple terms AK is basically upside down Garand


----------



## CLUMSY

Metal 0-1 said:


> *ECH helmet replicas


How could you tell?


----------



## Sifar zero

Shibli's Thermal sight in use with Army.







Sifar zero said:


> Shibli's Thermal sight in use with Army.


Shibli has an impressive product range from border surveillance systems to thermal monocular.
And interestingly enough the Army has bought a lot of them for use in Waziristan and Balochistan.
@Zarvan @Primus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metal 0-1

CLUMSY said:


> How could you tell?


Obvious


----------



## farooqbhai007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575452535665704961








Wah Industries signs LoU for joint production of AKM series guns, primers plant


M/s Wah Industries Limited, a subsidiary of Pakistan Ordnance Factories and M/s FedArms, USA have signed a LOU to establish joint production of AKM series guns (Auto/Semi-Auto). The LOU was signed in




www.pakistantoday.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bratva

https://qaswaindustries.com.pk/wp-content/uploads/2022/11/qaswa2-1.jpg






Glimpse of I-REK's being made by a private Defense industry player in Pakistan. Qaswa industry



AZB Precision Guided Munition (PGM) Series – Qaswa Technlogies



@JamD @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Bilal. @kursed @SQ8

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

Bratva said:


> https://qaswaindustries.com.pk/wp-content/uploads/2022/11/qaswa2-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glimpse of I-REK's being made by a private Defense industry player in Pakistan. Qaswa industry
> 
> 
> 
> AZB Precision Guided Munition (PGM) Series – Qaswa Technlogies
> 
> 
> 
> @JamD @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Bilal. @kursed @SQ8



Good to see Private companies involved in defence manufacture - i hope the leadership for that company take the oppportunity to reinvest strategically to make more products and services available the armed forces and overseas. ie INNOVATE and explore from a commerical perspective.

State institutions are not the best at innovation - but then right now - nor are privates in Pakistan so hoping for more innovation, R&D and new products that explore the possibilities of what Pakistan can achieve.


----------



## Bossman

https://youtube.com/@pakistanordnancefactories



Some crisp videos on their new website


----------



## Windjammer

The Raptor series of glide bombs being produced in Pakistan carry the designation H-2 and H-4. The prefix "H" stands for Havock.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

Windjammer said:


> The Raptor series of glide bombs being produced in Pakistan carry the designation H-2 and H-4. The prefix "H" stands for Havock.
> 
> View attachment 907241



Unless the J10CE or JF17 Block III can carry them - these platforms are end of the line once the Mirages retire. They have served PAF well - but their line of sight requirements to the targetting platform becomes an issue over time ( as does needing a minimum of 2 planes to launch 1 SOW milles at either 2 or 4 aircrew in total etc ).


Additionally - if they are being produced in Pakistan - is it AWC or some other complex?


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Ali_Baba said:


> J10CE or JF17 Block III


What is their equivalent on JF 17 and J10?


----------

